# DaMayor does PSMF



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, it's been a while since I last kept a journal....but, with all pre-diet enthusiam waning,  I have the feeling that I might need input and the harrassment from my IM peers to stick with this one. *PSMF*. That is the dragon I will be fighting. Although I will be battling myself more than the diet. Stats? Let's just go with, "there's a lot of muscle under that fat"...Oh, okay, I'll at least give the basics.

Current weight 240
Height 5'10"
BF-Not 15%, Not 20%...'nuf said.

*Yesterday's Intake*
3 Poached Eggs (whole)
4 oz. tuna
6.5oz. Chicken Breast (boiled)
Protein Supp. (1 serving)
.75 cups broccoli (saute'ed/steamed)
1.5 cups shrimp

*Total* 
1122 Calories       (850minimum/1000maximum)
28.6g Fat            (Reduce by 50%)
17g Carbs            (20 Grams Max. per day)
189.2g Protein      (160 Minimum)

I will be tweaking the diet to decrease fats and carbs, and will only consume the protein shake post-w/o. 
Suppliments....

Multi Vitamin (Stresstabs advanced)
in addition to what is in the multi-V...
10g Fish Oil
1g Calcium
400mg Magnesium
25mg Zinc

*Yesterday's Depletion W/O*
Lat Pulls 3X8 130,140,150
Seated Rows 3x8 and 1X6 @ 180, 270, 320
Hammer Incline Press 3X8 @ 90, 180, 230. Free weights were busy, and I need to keep the pace....sorry purists.
Leg Press 3X8 @ 320(w/u), 410, 500, 590.. Stopped short, legs have been tight lately. Looks like its going to take longer than I thought to get them back.
Passed on other leg work. Hams were very tight/cramping...they NEVER do this.

We'll adjust these excercises to more basic movements, as recommended since this is a workout designed around the diet, and is supposed to be short and sweet.

Oh, apparently yesterday's depletion workout worked...because I am depleted. I expect to feel the urge to rip someone's head off by the end of the day as well....However, once I get past the "crash" I should level out.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2010)

PSMF - *P*iece of *S*hit *M*other *F***ker



Yep, that's appropriate for DaMayor


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> PSMF - *P*iece of *S*hit *M*other *F***ker
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's appropriate for DaMayor


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I have the feeling that I might need input and the harrassment from my IM peers to stick with this one.



We're here for you.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

I liked that program when I did it... best thing was the carb up..


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

It's been twenty-four hours...and I haven't lost a thing! And now everybody's picking on me...Oh, I QUIT!




NOT.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

are you taking all the supplements that they suggest in the diet?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

katt said:


> I liked that program when I did it... best thing was the carb up..



Not quite in the category that uses carb-ups just yet....but it won't be long.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

katt said:


> are you taking all the supplements that they suggest in the diet?



Yep. At least I hope I'm not missing anything.

*Today...*

Supps.
2 Liters H20. (so far)

Egg Substitute, 4 servings...120 cal...0fat...3.5carbs...24g protein
(I won't eat this crap again..I'll just separate the damn eggs..whew!)
Tuna (water packed)...4oz serving....132cal... 0.9 fat... 0.0 carbs...28.9 protein
Spicy Mustard, 1 tsp.....blah
B/S Salmon Fillet, 5.5oz. serving...192 cals... 6.2 fat... 0.0carbs... 31.6 protein 
Romaine Lettuce, 1/2 Cup...blah
Balsamic Vinegar...5-1 tsp.....5 cals....9 carbs 

So, we're talking about 460 cals, 7.5g fat, 6.7g carbs and 85.4g protein as of this afternoon. Looks like I might have some room to play around with Dinner, eh?

I'm thinking RED MEAT, baby!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

Um, would somebody please call my wife and explain to her that a diet doesn't work if you *DON'T STICK TO THE PLAN!*
You'd think that somebody who works around trainers and fitness all day would be a little more freakin' supportive! Son of a...

So, with that out of the way, I think I'll have a lean steak and a smidgeon of cottage cheese this evening. Bon Appetite...damn it.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Mayor,
Good luck on your diet. So whats you total caloric allowance on this diet? I've read little about the plan but I remember it was something crazy like 800 daily calories or something?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey Mayor,
> Good luck on your diet. So whats you total caloric allowance on this diet? I've read little about the plan but I remember it was something crazy like 800 daily calories or something?



It varies based on your LBM. I can go _no lower than _844...that's not a problem. I've been focusing on the protein requirement first, and everything else pretty much falls into place...as long as I don't get slack and attack the peanut butter jar, lol.
You should check out Lyle's book(s) he writes in a style that is easy to follow for the average person, but involved enough to engage the more dietetically educated.

Sorry, Albob....No Pictures.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> It varies based on your LBM. I can go _no lower than _844...that's not a problem. I've been focusing on the protein requirement first, and everything else pretty much falls into place...as long as I don't get slack and attack the peanut butter jar, lol.
> You should check out Lyle's book(s) he writes in a style that is easy to follow for the average person, but involved enough to engage the more dietetically educated.
> 
> Sorry, Albob....No Pictures.


 

Actually, I just purchased UD2 off his website yesterday. I've become frustrated because I've been doing a low carb with refeeds and I'm yo yo'ing on the scale, but never going to a new low. Hopefully I figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Actually, I just purchased UD2 off his website yesterday. I've become frustrated because I've been doing a low carb with refeeds and I'm yo yo'ing on the scale, but never going to a new low. Hopefully I figure out what I'm doing wrong.



Just stay with the plan and give it time.....and make sure you're doing everything Lyle says to do. A lot of the flux could be water weight, etc.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Just stay with the plan and give it time.....and make sure you're doing everything Lyle says to do. A lot of the flux could be water weight, etc.


 
I sometimes gain like 2 pounds after a refeed day. Consuming 650 carbs in a day, I'm sure thats water weight... but following that with 4 low carb days, you would think I would lose that 2 pounds plus some extra. But I haven't yet. Anyway, This thread is about your diet so I will highjack it no more. lol
So hows it going today? You work out today right? Interested in your energy levels, strength, etc.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I sometimes gain like 2 pounds after a refeed day. Consuming 650 carbs in a day, I'm sure thats water weight... but following that with 4 low carb days, you would think I would lose that 2 pounds plus some extra. But I haven't yet. Anyway, This thread is about your diet so I will highjack it no more. lol
> So hows it going today? You work out today right? Interested in your energy levels, strength, etc.



Water weight is easy/quickly gained, fat is harder to lose...I've learned that it is just part of the process....and curse shows like The Biggest Loser for showing people losing 22lbs. in a week....Lyle addresses this somewhere as well, I believe.

My day? Well, I'm leveling off..the headache is almost gone (I usually get one day 2 thru day 3) Back to the gym today, although, since I'm doing a two day full-body routine right now, after today I am going to space my workouts out... say Monday and Thursday for adequate recovery.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

How you feeling? 

Oh, by the way, I found soups very helpful on PSMF. Also diet Jell-O.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

Built said:


> How you feeling?
> 
> Oh, by the way, I found soups very helpful on PSMF. Also diet Jell-O.



Well, knowing that a huge percentage of this diet is a psychological battle, I'm dealing with the irritabilty/murderous rage pretty well. 
I'm not craving anything, hunger is under control, although I am finding it a little harder to control both *fat *and carbs...other diets aren't as much concerned about fat. 
My main concern, which could be remedied with a little culinary creativity, is the boredom. I've had to work a little harder to come up with dishes I could disguise as "regular" food so my wife won't start up with that, "Oh, you can't have THAT, and you can't have THAT" routine....and, of course, a man can only stand so much tuna.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

Built said:


> Oh, by the way, I found soups very helpful on PSMF. Also diet Jell-O.



I produce at least 3~5 gallons of chicken broth a day here. (from the 20~30lbs of chicken we cook) We make a LOT of soup...why didn't I think of that? 

I wonder how egg drop soup would fly without the corn starch?

Oh, and _Thanks_ B.!


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

You can puree veggies into the soup; you can puree MEAT into it, too. Really helps you stay "full".


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

Today...day three of what...eighty-four? YeeHaw!!!


*Food                             Cal.     Fat     Carbs    Protein*
4 Egg whites                       68       0.2     1.0    14.3
1 Whole Egg                       63       4.4      0.3    5.5
LF String Cheese(2 serv.)     120      5.0      0.0    16.0      
2 Chicken Breast (9.0 oz.)    377      7.6      0.0    72.4           
Protein Supp.PWO(1 serv.)   150     1.0      8.0    26.0
Chicken Breast (~4.5)          206    4.5       0.0    38.8
Daily Coffee (4 cups) ????    129     6.0      0.0     0.0

*Daily Totals                   1,114cals.         28.6 Fat       9.3 Carb.s      173 Protein  *​
Workout was primarily the same. I will get into squats next week, leg press numbers are coming back up. Not high, mind you, but improving. Same thing goes for RDL's, Rack Pulls, et al. I'm trying to stay with heavy compound stuff, as instructed by the brainiacs that be...er, are...whatever.

Lat Pulls 3X8 130 (w/u) 140,150,160
Seated Rows 3x8 and 1X8 @ 200, 290, 380, 430 x6-ish..fizzled out.
D.B. Press 3X8 @ 55,65,75  Damn weak in this area...
Leg Press 3X8 @ 410 (w/u) 500, 590, 680 x 6
Crunches


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yes, it's been a while since I last kept a journal....but, with all pre-diet enthusiam waning, I have the feeling that I might need input and the harrassment from my IM peers to stick with this one. *PSMF*. That is the dragon I will be fighting. Although I will be battling myself more than the diet. Stats? Let's just go with, "there's a lot of muscle under that fat"...Oh, okay, I'll at least give the basics.
> 
> Current weight 240
> Height 5'10"
> ...


 thats a journal ? add the truth on how many times you jacjed off during this and it can be called a diary...


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> thats a journal ? add the truth on how many times you jacjed off during this and it can be called a diary...



Shouldn't you be sweeping the cell block or something?

Run along now, little scrub.......Shoo! Shoo!


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Shouldn't you be sweeping the cell block or something?
> 
> Run along now, little scrub.......Shoo! Shoo! little scru


scrub you made a funny... ha ha..and no i dont sweep the blocks thats for niggas that nobody likes...i do this and what i want to do im a popular nigga in here. just remember to pay your taxes for my well being thank you..for your donations...


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> ..and no i dont sweep the blocks thats for niggas that nobody likes...


 
But... that still describes you.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> But... that still describes you.


now fmj...that doesn't sound like you a bit harsh isn't it ? besides in lock up you just have to be built like a shit house to get respect cause all the guards are punie or a super fat ass like you... looking to get cool attention from well built gentlemen ...ya feel me ? aww was that a put down ? you look great pink and soft...


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> now fmj...that doesn't sound like you a bit harsh isn't it ? besides in lock up you just have to be built like a shit house to get respect cause all the guards are punie or a super fat ass like you... looking to get cool attention from well built gentlemen ...ya feel me ? aww was that a put down ? you look great pink and soft...


 
I see you're sticking to your "Lock up" bullshit huh? 
Sounds like something made to to impress a bunch of people on a discussion forum. Ya feel me?


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I see you're sticking to your "Lock up" bullshit huh?
> Sounds like something made to to impress a bunch of people on a discussion forum. Ya feel me?


 sorry butty, why do and why would it be impressing people to be locked up ??? i was dumb and real young..we can pray to change places...it's the sad dumb people that would be impressed with sumones misfortunes...which one got to you fat ass or punie..did i spell punie right? your the intelligent impressed of a locked up fool ????


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> sorry butty, why do and why would it be impressing people to be locked up ??? i was dumb and real young..we can pray to change places...it's the sad dumb people that would be impressed with sumones misfortunes...which one got to you fat ass or punie..did i spell punie right? your the intelligent impressed of a locked up fool ????


 
No, you didn't spell puny right. You didn't spell buddy right and you didn't spell someone right either. And nothing you say get's to me pitstain.. I just like picking on you. 

Ya feel me? 

In the future, there's a little spellcheck funtion in the upper right hand corner of the reply box. Why not try it sometime?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry DaMayor, I didn't mean to soil your thread with Pitstain.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No, you didn't spell puny right. You didn't spell buddy right and you didn't spell someone right either. And nothing you say get's to me pitstain.. I just like picking on you.
> 
> Ya feel me?
> 
> In the future, there's a little spellcheck funtion in the upper right hand corner of the reply box. Why not try it sometime?


see i didnt know any of this but anyways i was in death shock to think any of you fucks would think bad situation was impressive to you !!!you impressed now..and most of that isnt even discussing the worse things in lock up...and yes i spelled butt  y right butt ..t...


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

oh since i have a new fuckin butt y now where is the reply spelling box mayb i will try it sometime,...and this computer class is one of my recommend requirements and they dont even care what i say as long as it's not to children..lol ohhh what we do to them pervs....lol


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

2-26-10

Assuming that all incarcerated illiterate jackasses have cleared the area...


*Daily Intake* 

5g fish oil
Multi
K, Mg, Ca supp.s

-Egg Sub. 4 serv. ..if you see a glow in the South East...sorry for that.  
-1 serv. low fat string cheese...the stuff that does not melt.
-Coffee
-
-
-
-


A little tight today, just DOMS. Workouts were too close together. Next week we'll spread them out and work even heavier...if energy level is up to par.
Although I have found one thing about carb restrictive diets...I tend to work harder knowing that my energy level my fall at any given time. Therefore, I find myself pushing harder. Now, whether this is adviseable during a PSMF...myehhh?

Oh, and Pitman....take that tired, ignorant B.S. to another thread.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> PSMF - *P*iece of *S*hit *M*other *F***ker
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's appropriate for DaMayor




  And here I thought it mean Pretty Sexy Male Female, ie, DaMayor does min0 lee.     Sounds like a porn film.


Anyway, good luck with the diet.  I'll be following.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> And here I thought it mean Pretty Sexy Male Female, ie, DaMayor does min0 lee.     Sounds like a porn film.
> 
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the diet.  I'll be following.



Hey man! I'd appreciate the input....

PSMF= Please Send Money Frequently


----------



## FMJ (Feb 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey man! I'd appreciate the input....
> 
> PSMF= Please Send Money Frequently


 
Yeah! I'd stick with that acronym!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> PSMF= Please Send Money Frequently



After reading how little food you get to eat, it could just as easily be Please Send More Food.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> After reading how little food you get to eat, it could just as easily be Please Send More Food.



 No kidding!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2010)

PSMF.  Ugh, I could never do that.  More power to ya.  Sounds like a bitch and a half.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> PSMF.  Ugh, I could never do that.  More power to ya.  Sounds like a bitch and a half.



Well, like with any plan, I tried to get my head in the game before starting the diet. I think as long as you know what you're getting ready to do, and that it will probably suck sometimes, but understand why (to some degree) it isn't that bad......DaMayor says, after day *four *of the diet, lol!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 27, 2010)

Yesterday's Intake (completed)

Daily Intake 

5g fish oil
Multi
K, Mg, Ca supp.s

-Egg Sub. 4 serv. ..if you see a glow in the South East...sorry for that. 
-1 serv. low fat string cheese...the stuff that does not melt.
-Coffee
-Soup ..Clar. C. Broth with 4oz. Chic. Breast, .5 cup zuchinni, garlic..
-4 oz. Chicken
-.5 cup egg whites

Calories went under the minimum, as did protein.....big time. We're talking about less than 600 cals for the day and around 90g protein. Oddly, I had a sudden burst of energy at about 4:00 in the afternoon, followed by a crash at about 8:45...leveled back off when I got home around 9:30. Wierd.
Diet back on track today.....I'll be having a very conservative "Free Meal" tomorrow.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> PSMF.  Ugh, I could never do that.  More power to ya.  Sounds like *a bitch and a half. *



NowTHAT'S min0 lee


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright...back to it. Free meal yesterday was pretty conservative; petite sirloin with broccoli and a trip to the old salad bar follwed by a handful of popcorn at the movies while my fam ate the usual movie fare.
Not sure how I feel about free meals right now. Yes, they keep you sane, but the up followed by the crash makes me irritable as heck.

*3-1-10 Intake*....thus far

1 whole egg
3 Egg Whites


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2010)

Since it's not a refeed, why not try as others I know have done and do a low carb free meal - load up on the fats instead. I find this approach more comfortable for free meals. 

Another alternative is to be sure to work out - or at least go for a walk - shortly after your free meal. You'll translocate glucose transporters and get more of the glucose into muscle cells, rather than stimulating the oversecretion of insulin that I suspect is behind that "crash" phenomenon.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 1, 2010)

Built said:


> Since it's not a refeed, why not try as others I know have done and do a low carb free meal - load up on the fats instead. I find this approach more comfortable for free meals.
> 
> Another alternative is to be sure to work out - or at least go for a walk - shortly after your free meal. You'll translocate glucose transporters and get more of the glucose into muscle cells, rather than stimulating the oversecretion of insulin that I suspect is behind that "crash" phenomenon.



Well, for the most part it was low carb, and fairly low cal....until the popcorn incident. (we're talking about two smallish handfuls)  But yes, the "splurge" part of the free meal will be driven first by calories, then by fats, with carbs in last place. If it were not part of Lyle's instructions, and the fear of slowing my metabolism (further?) I could almost skip the meal entirely. But I know this would only lead to disaster later.
And yep, with the exception of yesterday, which was a _very rare _special ocassion, free meals will be centered around/scheduled on workout days. I initially felt that the free meal would be better *after* a workout...but I'm not really sure at this point.


3-1-10 Intake....thus far

1 whole egg...63cal....4.4fat....0.3 carb.....5.5 protein
3 Egg Whites...51cal....2fat....0.7carbs...10.7 protein
8oz. tuna...240cal...0fat...0carbs...52 protein
Tablespoon mustard mixed in with tuna........priceless


----------



## FMJ (Mar 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, for the most part it was low carb, and fairly low cal....until the popcorn incident. (we're talking about two smallish handfuls) But yes, the "splurge" part of the free meal will be driven first by calories, then by fats, with carbs in last place. If it were not part of Lyle's instructions, and the fear of slowing my metabolism (further?) I could almost skip the meal entirely. But I know this would only lead to disaster later.
> And yep, with the exception of yesterday, which was a _very rare _special ocassion, free meals will be centered around/scheduled on workout days. I initially felt that the free meal would be better *after* a workout...but I'm not really sure at this point.
> 
> 
> ...


 

I dunno.. you seem a little miserable there bud. I haven't seen you crack a joke in days! How's your training during this going? How's your strength holding up?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I dunno.. you seem a little miserable there bud. I haven't seen you crack a joke in days! How's your training during this going? How's your strength holding up?



Well, business is slow, dumb employees, late deliveries, full moon, computer keeps crashing (just installed a new HD) it's not just the diet, lol. 
Once you're in to it, it ain't that bad....not to say I haven't had my moments.

Alright, let's finish this food thing up...

*3-1-10 Intake*

1 whole egg...63cal....4.4fat....0.3 carb.....5.5 protein
3 Egg Whites...51cal....2fat....0.7carbs...10.7 protein
8oz. tuna...240cal...0fat...0carbs...52 protein
Tablespoon mustard mixed in with tuna........priceless
*This is what we're aiming for tonight to get those numbers up...*
~6-7oz. chicken breast...312cal...6.7fat...0.0carbs....56.8protein
8oz. cottage Cheese...198cal...5.7fat...5.9crabs....29.3protein
2 servings FF Mozzarella...120cals...5fat...0.0carbs...16protein

*Daily total should be around 1069 calories...26.0g fat...7.0g carbs...172.1g protein. *

Fat's a little high by Lyle's standards, but I honestly don't think it will hurt too bad at this stage. Total calories may be a tad high, but at least carbs are almost out of the picture and minimum protein is requirements are being reached....even though I'd like to take in around over 200g a day.

*Today's Workout*

Gym FULL of posers and general idiots...Welcome to Monday at the Y!

Lat Pulls...4 sets x 8 @ 130, 140, 150, 160x6
Seated Rows...w/u 180x10, 3 sets x8 @ 270, 360(failed@4reps),320x8, got pissed, 360x6.
D.B. Press 3sets x 8 @ 55, 60,70
Leg extensions (rack and press were tied up for an hour) 4 sets x8 @ 120, 130,140, 150.
Hammy Curls, (all racks still busy) 3 sets x 8 @ 80,90,110.

Man, I couldn't wait around any longer, that place was wall to wall. Must be a lot of post-weekend guilt going around. But I gave it all I had on the lifts I made, so I should be depleted enough, lol.

Thanks for the input, guys!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont know what this is, but I saw Built refer to puree vegetables.......nuff said for me.
I admire you're willingness to do this. I really do.
But in the end it comes down to will power and wanting to get yourself in better shape. That is where we come in. I'm here to help if I can. I sincerely want you to achieve your goals!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Lifts still look good though man. Sucks not getting good gym time, you still made the most of it. 
Are you seeing energy or strength declines due to the lower cals?
Curious.
Got UD2 book today. Hoping to put it all together and start tomorrow.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 2, 2010)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Dont know what this is, but I saw Built refer to puree vegetables.......nuff said for me.
> I admire you're willingness to do this. I really do.
> But in the end it comes down to will power and wanting to get yourself in better shape. That is where we come in. I'm here to help if I can. I sincerely want you to achieve your goals!



Puree isn't required....(she's a girl, y'know, lol) Thanks man!




FMJ said:


> Lifts still look good though man. Sucks not getting good gym time, you still made the most of it.
> Are you seeing energy or strength declines due to the lower cals?
> Curious.
> Got UD2 book today. Hoping to put it all together and start tomorrow.



Mondays are always very busy at the gym...they'll all be gone by Thursday. I used the time in between to work with my wife before she jumped on the eliptical. 
My energy in the gym has been fairly consistent, actually. Mainly because of the number of workouts (2 a week instead of every other day, which is good for old people...at least that's what Albob told me), the duration of the workout (~45minutes) and my superhero-like ability to stay focused.  I've actually felt pretty strong, although this will change when I get into more basic compound stuff.

Thanks again, fellahs...and Built.


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2010)

looks like everythings going good in here?  Have you stepped on the scale lately?     and the comment about pureed vege's.. YUK!    that's just gross,,,


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 2, 2010)

katt said:


> looks like everythings going good in here?  Have you stepped on the scale lately?     and the comment about pureed vege's.. YUK!    that's just gross,,,



Yeah....I started off at 242~ish (I think I put 240 initially) Yesterday, 237. I'm not expecting an extreme loss like many experience. Then again, who knows?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2010)

*3/2/10 Intake*

Coffee 6 serv...258cal...12fat...0.0 carbs...0.0 pro. <<<This has got to go.
whole egg...63cal... 4.4fat...0.3carbs... 5.5 pro.
6 Egg Whites (total)...103cal....0.3fat...1.4carbs...21.5 pro. 
2.75oz C. breast16oz. Clarified Broth...
4oz. Turkey Cutlet...120cal...1.5fat...0.0carbs...26.0 protein 
4oz. Cottage Cheese...99cal...2.9fat...3.0carbs....14.7protein 
3 serv. FF Cheese (total)...180cal...7.5fat...0.0carbs....24.0protein

*So, yesterday's totals were 1,025calories, 34.1fat, 13.7carbs. 120.7protein. * 

Now, that ain't as tight as I'd like to have this thing. Calories (I think) need to be/could be a little lower, fat is _too high _and protein is _too low_. The coffee situation is a cheat _I thought _I could slip in there, but it needs to go...the creamer, that is. I found a protein "shot" that is sugar free/fat free/carb free...I may use that to push protein up a bit until I can replace my protein powder with a sugar free, low carb version. 
I'm a little disappointed that my numbers aren't right....but we've got plenty of time to fix them.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *3/2/10 Intake*
> 
> Coffee 6 serv...258cal...12fat...0.0 carbs...0.0 pro. <<<This has got to go.
> whole egg...63cal... 4.4fat...0.3carbs... 5.5 pro.
> ...


 
I give you credit for even having the energy to type all this shit in on so few calories!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I give you credit for even having the energy to type all this shit in on so few calories!



Yesterday was completely off course in regards to protein and calories...although I felt okay, surprisingly. 
Today? Dragging along, irritable as hell early in the day. I could seriously have knocked somebody out in the middle of our lunch rush. Of course, it was one of those days that might have made me that way regardless of diet, lol. Right now, I'm generally flat...a little tired. Still have some DOMS from Monday, feelin' a little tight and ocassionally cramped up in my hamstrings. I think I'm just a tad dehydrated...it happens. But, all in all...I'll live.

Damn, I sure hope so!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright...

*Today's 3-3-10 Macros*

4 Egg whites...68 cal... 0.2 fat... 1.0 carbs... 14.3 protein 
1 Whole Egg...63 cals... 4.4 fat... 0.3 carbs.... 5.5 protein 
FF Cheese...60 cals... 2.5 fat... 0.0 carbs... 8.0 protein 
Turkey Cutlet (6.25oz)...195 cals... 2.4 fat... 0.0 carbs... 42.2 protein 
Whey Protein "Shot" (2 servings..note below)...220 cals... 0.0 fat.... 2.0carbs.... 52.0 protein 
Tuna, water packed, 4 serv (8oz)...240 cals... 0.0 fat.... 0.0carbs.... 52.0 protein

*Daily (projected) totals...846 calories,  9.5 fat,  3.3 carbs, 174.1 protein. *
A lot closer to the numbers I am aiming for...although these still give me a little room to move....a good thing.

Okay....about these protein shots. I happened to stumble across these little guys 






while at Walmart last night. Now, for the record (in case any of the dietary brainiacs are lurking) I am only using these on rare ocassion to fill in the gaps. At this stage of the game, I am not entirely in love with chicken, tuna,turkey, and eggs. I can live with them....I'm just bored with 'em.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2010)

I cannot express how glad I am that yesterday is gone.

Work out today...gonna change a few things up. Same muscle groups, just different exercises/lifts.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

mmm.. 26 grams of protein in one of those shots??  How do they taste... really?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2010)

katt said:


> mmm.. 26 grams of protein in one of those shots??  How do they taste... really?



They are not that bad really...fruit flavored. (I think they cost about $1.68 a piece.) Like I said, I don't intend on using them as a substantial part of the diet, but they sure are convenient.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2010)

*3/4/10 Food Intake*

whole egg
3 egg whites
ff string cheese
turkey cutlet (3 oz)
broccoli (3.75 oz)
whey shot (1)~pre-workout
tuna (6 serv)~post w/o

*Daily Totals   919 calories, 11.1g fat, 10.7g carbs, 179.8g protein*

Feel much better today, but we'll see how my view of this is after my workout. Still a little tight, but adequate warm-up and H2O ought to help this.

*Todays w/o*

I'm going to add about ten minutes warm-up on the recumbent bike to loosen up those hamstrings, which are still tight....

Lat Pulls 3 sets x 8 @
([plate loaded] Nautilus today)
D.B. Press 3 sets x 8 @
(poss. hammer) 
Seated Rows 3 sets x 8 @
(c.g. cable today)
Rack Pulls 3 sets x 8 @
Leg Press 3 sets x 8 @
(or squats)
Leg extensions 3 sets x 8 @

workout subject to change.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2010)

Never make it back in time to edit.....

This was a good day. I expected to fizzle out, but came on stronger than last week...and I think I had more to give. Nice feeling for once, lol. I almost broke my own rule while doing leg work...and let out some blood thirsty, gutteral, animal-like groan. Don't get me wrong, I get in the zone, I just get so tired of listening to those feeble little gym twirps moaning and screaming all the time...while putting on their gloves.
I'd rather not draw that much attention.....just like to do the work.

*Workout 3/4/10*

Lat Pulls 3 sets x 8 @ 90, 180, 230
([plate loaded] Nautilus today)
Hammer Press 3 sets x 8 @ 180, 230, 270...Benches taken up by people doing yoga or some other gayity. 
Seated Rows (Nautilus Plate Loaded) 3 sets x 8 @ 180, 270, 320
Rack Pulls...No racks available, Oly bars taken up by yuppies....doing curls.....WITH THE *BAR*...I HATE THAT 
Leg Press (see note above, damn it) 3 Sets x 8 @ 410(w/u), 500, 590,and 680x6 
Leg extensions 3 sets x 8 @ 120(w/u)140, 150, 170
Weighted Crunches 3 sets x 10-12 @ 110, 120, 130.

Alright then, off to consume some tuna.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2010)

Current "weight" 234lbs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

So that means you're down several pounds.  Seems like the diet is working so far.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, it is apparently working...at a reasonable pace. While I can't say with 100% accuracy, I don't think I've lost any lean mass...speculating, I know.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yep, it is apparently working...at a reasonable pace. While I can't say with 100% accuracy, I don't think I've lost any lean mass...speculating, I know.


 
Well, as long as you kept weight on the bar(which it looks like you did) and you kept your protein up (which you MOSTLY did) 
That 6 pounds should have been mostly bf. 
How do you look in the mirror? Do you look or feel leaner? Even if 75% of that was bf loss you still lost 4.5 pounds of fat, chubby. Well done!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well, as long as you kept weight on the bar(which it looks like you did) and you kept your protein up (which you MOSTLY did)
> That 6 pounds should have been mostly bf.
> How do you look in the mirror? Do you look or feel leaner? Even if 75% of that was bf loss you still lost 4.5 pounds of fat, chubby. Well done!



I do feel leaner, yes. Although this is probably due to water loss.

One thing to consider is that, on PSMF, the protein requirements are based on (estimated) *LBM* and not "bodyweight" as they are in most cases. Since my LBM is ~160 (I think it must be more, because I haven't weighed 160 since 7th or 8th grade) my minimum requirements are 160g per day. Of course, I try to go above that whenever possible....usually aiming for 200-220g per day...but that's tough to reach some days.

Speaking of chubby, how's that testosterone thing going?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Speaking of chubby, how's that testosterone thing going?


 
 
Well, I sent in all my bloodwork info and labs so I'm just waiting to hear back. I'm gonna give the test cream a shot and see how I feel with that. 
I start full blown UD2 tomorrow. 
I'm gonna need every drop of test I can get!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well, I sent in all my bloodwork info and labs so I'm just waiting to hear back. I'm gonna give the test cream a shot and see how I feel with that.
> I start full blown UD2 tomorrow.
> I'm gonna need every drop of test I can get!



Aw, it ain't that bad is it? I think as long as you get your head wrapped around what you're going to do first, the diet is pretty simple...just follow the rules.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Aw, it ain't that bad is it? I think as long as you get your head wrapped around what you're going to do first, the diet is pretty simple...just follow the rules.


 
The diet will be a cake walk. It's the depletion workouts and full body training that will be a challange. 
But hey, anything worth having is worth working for, right? 


Right?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> The diet will be a cake walk. It's the depletion workouts and full body training that will be a challange.
> But hey, anything worth having is worth working for, right?
> 
> 
> Right?



Actually, I've felt stronger/made some progress doing the full body thing. I think the change has done me good, diet or no diet. I'm pretty much wiped out afterwards, but I have more of a sense of accomplishment.....and a little more pain...but that's okay.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2010)

*Today's Intake   3/5/10*

Whey Protein Shot (2 serv.) 220cals, 0.0fat...2.0 carbs., 52.0g protein  
Chicken Breast (5.75oz.) 263cals., 5.7 fat, 0.0 carbs., 49.5 protein 
FF Cheese (1 serv) 60cals, 2.5 fat, 0.0 carbs., 8.0 protein  
Turkey Cutlet (8oz.) 240cals., 3.0 fat, 0.0 carbs. 52.0 protein 
Cottage Cheese (6 oz.)148 cals., 4.3 fat 4.4 carbs., 22.0 protein

*Daily Totals  932 calories, 15.5g fat, 6.4g carbs.,183.5g protein  *

Had to abuse the protein shots today...we were very busy at lunch. That's the trouble with being a restaurant owner...when *you *should be eating, you're feeding everybody else.

Well, we've got a break from the gym until Monday...free meal Sunday. Yessss!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 6, 2010)

*3/6/10 Food Excitement*


Egg whites (4)  68 cal, 0.2 fat, 1.0 carbs, 14.3 protein  
Whole Egg (1) 63 cal, 4.4 fat, 0.3 carbs, 5.5 protein 
Chicken breast tenderloin (5.75 oz.) 263 cal, 5.7 fat, 0.0 carbs, 49.5 protein 
Mustard (1 oz.) 19 cal, 1.1 fat, 1.5 carbs, 1.2 protein
Broccoli (2.625 oz.) 30 cal, 0.3 fat, 5.8 carbs, 2.5 protein 
Tuna (4 serv.) 240 cal, 0.0 fat, 0.0 carbs, 52.0 protein 
Dill Pickle (1) 4 cal, 0.0 fat, 0.8 carbs, 0.2 protein 
Protein Shot (2) 220 cal, 0.0 fat, 2.0 carbs, 52.0 protein

*Daily Totals    907 calories, 11.8g fat, 11.4g carbs., 177.3g protein. *

This just keeps gettin' better and better! Free meal tomorrow...unless I decide to hold out 'til post-workout on Monday.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2010)

Free Meal.....12 oz. top sirloin, a good two cups of broccoli, one trip to the salad bar...spring mix, mushrooms, onions,parmesan, bacon, w/ parm. dressing and about 6oz. cottage cheese.

DO I KNOW HO TO SPLURGE, OR WHAT!? 

lol....more excitement tomorrow!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking good! Looks like you're getting those macro's dialed in nicely,


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Looking good! Looks like you're getting those macro's dialed in nicely,



Got a little slack on the diet last night....we'll burn it right off in the gym today, hopefully.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

Monday 3/8/10

What a typical MONDAY this has been...possibly worse than most .

*What DaMayor is Eatin'....*

Whole egg (1) 63cal, 4.4 fat, 0.3 carbs, 5.5 protein 
Egg whites (3)51cal, 0.2 fat, 0.7 carbs, 10.7  protein
FF Cheese (1) 60 cals, 2.5 fat, 0.0 carbs, 8.0 protein 
Tuna (2 serv.)120cals, 0.0 fat, 0.0 carbs, 26.0 protein 
Turkey Cutlet (5.75oz.) 168 cals, 2.1 fat, 0.0 carbs, 36.4 protein  
Haddock (8oz.) 291cals, 8.4 fat, 1.1 carbs, 50.1 protein 
Broccoli (~1 cup) 24cals, 0.3 fat, 4.7 carbs, 2.0 protein 
Protein shot (2) 220 cals, 0.0 fat, 2.0 carbs, 52.0 protein 

*(projected) Daily Totals..*

*997 calories,  17.8g Fat, 8.9g Carbs., 190.7g Protein  *

Gym Today.


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

How you feeling?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yeah....*I started off at 242~ish (I think I put 240 initially)* Yesterday, 237. I'm not expecting an extreme loss like many experience. Then again, who knows?



Freakin' lightweight.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

Built said:


> How you feeling?



Welllll...Last week I felt pretty irritable and drained at times, and ocassionally, well, like shit. After yesterday's free meal, (nice and clean) I kinda sorta ingested some sugar last night...which of course knocked me out of ketosis. Not a huge deal, but I'll have to go through the whole "crash" thing again. Then again, I may not have that much in my system to burn off....Either way, I'll get rid of it at the gym in a few minutes.
I have found that my body sends a pronounced signal when my calories are too low.  On other diets, I was "flat", meaning calm and relatively comfortable. On this diet, I can tell when I need to eat...that feeling of impending death is a good prompt.


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

I noticed this too - very "black and white", binary starve/fed feedback.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

Built said:


> I noticed this too - very "black and white", binary starve/fed feedback.



Absolutely. I can feel it coming, get very irritable, and within five~ten minutes after I eat, I'm okay. 
Odd, since this is something usually more associated with fluxuation in blood sugar levels....seems like my blood sugar should be at a minimum/non-existent...other than that from protein 'spillover'...(or stupid mistakes like yesterday) ..and since I'm only taking in 160~190g per day, seems like this wouldn't happen.
I am convinced that there are smallish pockets of unprocessed sugar within my fat stores that cause this as they are metabolized, lol!


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

Sugar and fat. OMG you store BUTTERSCOTCH!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Sugar and fat. OMG you store BUTTERSCOTCH!



I was thinking peanut butter cups....maybe that's why my metabolism has been sluggish....it's caramelized.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

*Workout 3/8/10*

Lat Pulls w/u 120x10, 130, 140,150 x8
D.B. Press 55,65, 75 x8
Seated Rows (Nautilus today) 180,270,320 x8
Leg Press w/u 320x10, 500, 590 x 8
Leg Extension w/u110 x10, 140,155,170 x 8 squeeze at the top for 30 sec.
Hammer Press 180, 230 x 8, 270 x 6

Busy Monday...a lot of folks in the way...doing nothing really.

I was disappointed in my lack of energy today. This was a complete turn~around from last Thursday. My form was pitiful on D.B. press, although I now feel that it is easier to maintain proper form with heavier weight than it is with lighter weight..if that makes any sense. Leg work was extremely painful, or moreso than usual. I felt a lot more tightness, and kinda feared injury on the last set or so, so I played it safe. 

I can't understand how my strength and stamina are so much better when I am in ketosis, and almost dehydrated vs. post "free meal", when it seems I should have more to give. Weird.

Weight still the same (since last Thursday) post free meal....Hmmmm.

Thanks for your input!

Sincerely, 

Butterscotch.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

Lots of detail in here! Good job!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Lots of detail in here! Good job!



Well, if I don't make a concerted effort to stay focused, I'll drop the ball, lol. This diet can be pretty challenging, to say the least....I have to do something to combat the boredom.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, if I don't make a concerted effort to stay focused, I'll drop the ball, lol. This diet can be pretty challenging, to say the least....*I have to do something to combat the boredom*.




And you chose this over  ?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> And you chose this over  ?



I'm sorry, I neglected to mention that I have injured my right forearm/elbow....and would rather not follow Captain Reacharound and his oddball cohorts in their quest for the LHJO record.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Captain Reacharound and his oddball cohorts



So you've met min0 lee.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

3/9/10

*Today's Eats...*

Whole Egg (1) 63c, 4.4f, 0.3c 5.5p  
Egg white (1) 17c, 0.1f, 0.2c, 3.6p 
Egg Sub. (1 serv.) 30c, 0.0f, 1.0c, 6.0p 
FF cheese (1 serv) 60c, 2.5f, 0.0c, 8.0p 
Coffee (4 cups) 55c, 3.0f, 3.0c, 0.0p 
Fish Oil (4 caps) 40cal 4.0fat 0.0 0.0 
Turkey Cutlet (8.25 oz) 255c, 3.2f, 0.0c, 55.2p 
Tuna (2 serv) 120c, 0.0f, 0.0c, 26.0p 
Haddock (~4 oz) 80c, 0.5f, 0.0c, 20.0p 
Broccoli (~1 cup) 24c, 0.3f, 4.7c, 2.0p 
Protein Shots (2) 220c, 0.0f, 2.0c, 52.0p

*Todays projected totals;  964 calories, 17.9 fat, 11.3 carbs. 178.3 protein.*


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

....and here comes my good buddy Mr. Headache.....Ketosis ain't far away now.


----------



## Built (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohhh, you get headaches from this, hey? I don't but I do remember getting a bit nauseous at first.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

Built said:


> Ohhh, you get headaches from this, hey? I don't but I do remember getting a bit nauseous at first.



Oh yeah, these little low-grade, nagging aches...but I usually ignore them. Never had problems with nausea, but I do feel as if someone has pulled the plug on me if my cals drop too low, a very weak, drained sensation.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

A couple of notes on yesterday's intake...

Had a change of plans on last night's diet. Nothing major, but the numbers didn't end up as I posted them. Although I'm pretty sure the Journal Police won't take me away for this.

*Coffee...*
I have determined that *Coffee* (the way I consume it, anyway) has got to go. Even with the "low fat" creamer, it is contributing too much in the way of fat and carbs....anywhere from 3~8g of each, per cup.....those little numbers that will screw everything up. Soooo, Black it is.
*Fish oil...*
I'm not sure if I remember folks including the calories and fat from Fish oil, but since I'm ingesting the stuff, I think it is logical to count it.
*Sugar...*
I'm not sure if that single gram of sugar (in products [supp.s] that indicate a miniscule amount of carbs and fat, and that damn 1g sugar) is going to do too much damage to my dieting efforts. Pre or Post workout, that gram of sugar is keeping me from using some handy supplimental products. But it seems to me that, since the goal is too keep carbs to a minimum, then sugar should be out entirely.

Missed breakfast...gotta go whip up some eggs.

Oh, by the way, Hunger/Appetite has left town. I'm finding it increasingly difficult to eat these foods.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Had a change of plans on last night's diet. Nothing major, but the numbers didn't end up as I posted them. Although I'm pretty sure the Journal Police won't take me away for this.



Wrongo Bucko.  Get ready for THIS:


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Wrongo Bucko.  Get ready for THIS:



Hey! Where'd you get my "before" picture!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

*Foods Enjoyed on 3/10/10*

Whole egg (1) 63cal, 4.4f, 0.3c, 5.5p  
Egg white (2) 34cal, 0.1f, 0.5c, 7.2p 
Turkey Cutlet (7.75oz.) 210cal, 2.6f, 0.0c, 45.5p 
Haddock (4oz) 80cal, 0.5f, 0.0c, 20.0p 
Chic. Breast (5.75oz) 263cal, 5.7f, 0.0c, 49.5p  
Protein supp. 220cal, 0.0f, 2.0c, 52.0p

*Projected Daily Totals,   870 calories, 13.3g fat, 2.8g carbs, 179.7g protein*

May throw a few veggies in there tonight...I seem to have gotten off track a bit with those. Can't wait 'til workout tomorrow...good or bad...I feel as if I'm not doing enough on this plan.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a couple of notes....

All hunger and/or appetite have left the Country....the thought of eating eggs at this very moment makes me want to hurl.

Living with a daily headache is possible, but not pleasureable.

I no longer like tuna with mustard.

This is the end of week 3...of 6...possibly 12....Blah.

The true test of focus and determination has begun.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Just a couple of notes....
> 
> All hunger and/or appetite have left the Country....the thought of eating eggs at this very moment makes me want to hurl.
> 
> ...


 

Last night I went to Olive Garden and had 2 breadsticks, the 5 cheese ziti entrie and a piece of cake for dessert to finish off my carb load.

Tuna with mustard you say? That sounds good too.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Last night I went to Olive Garden and had 2 breadsticks, the 5 cheese ziti entrie *and a piece of cake for dessert *to finish off my carb load.
> 
> Tuna with mustard you say? That sounds good too.



Oh dude, was it that Black Tie Mousse cake?  That stuff is out of this world.  It'll put you in a chocolate coma for about a week.  When I die, that's the way I want to go.  Choooooooocolaaaaaaaaate. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Oh dude, was it that Black Tie Mousse cake? That stuff is out of this world. It'll put you in a chocolate coma for about a week. When I die, that's the way I want to go. Choooooooocolaaaaaaaaate. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


 
Oh ALBOB, it was great man... they had those little chocolate shavings adorning the top. It was awesome! I only ate half though, I was so stuffed by all that Ziti. Good times!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2010)

Eating *eggs*.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

lolol...
just messin with ya man. The cake wasn't that good. 

Not nearly as good as the tuna I'm sure.


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2010)

FMJ and ALBOB, you're both assholes. 

I approve. 

damayor, I didn't bother counting fish oil at first, since it was there every day anyway, but I started to because I wanted to track my intake of monos, saturates and polys. Yes, I am a geek.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Built said:


> FMJ and ALBOB, you're both assholes.


 
 Oh don't let him play the innocent victim Built... he get's his shots in too!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Need I remind everyone???



DaMayor said:


>


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2010)

Built said:


> FMJ and ALBOB, you're both assholes.
> 
> I approve.
> 
> damayor, I didn't bother counting fish oil at first, since it was there every day anyway, but I started to because I wanted to track my intake of monos, saturates and polys. Yes, I am a geek.



Making a concerted effort to ignore the peanut gallery, I will respond to your...*Built's*...response.

I was trying to keep track of every iota of macros....but honestly, I don't think fat has as much impact as Lyle suggests....not ten grams anyway. 
Besides, my new bestest friend t45k (the sexual intellectual at Body Recomp) is adamant in his use of "unlimited"....Therefore, I will consume two cases of broccoli a day, along with two tubs of Crisco.

Even with the coffee creamer, the 3.32 cals in Splenda and the fish oil, I'm right back in to ketosis (not the objective, I know) so something's going on. We'll see when I hit the gym/scale today.

By the way, I'm not craving anything. Eating is a chore, and tuna sucks. No, scratch that, Turkey Cutlets suck.


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2010)

LMAO at the sexual intellectual!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2010)

Current Weight...232.

*Today's Workout....a nightmare with a decent ending.*

Lat Pulls 4 sets x 8 @ 120(w/u), 130, 140 150
Nautilus (vert chest/hammer) press 4 x 8 @ 180(w/u), 230, 270
Seated (compound) Rows 4 x8 @ 180 (w/u), 270, 360, 380 (x4)
D.B. Press 4 x 8 @ 50(w/u), 55, 65, 70
Leg Press (sucked!) 3 x 8 @ 410, 500, 590 
Leg Extension 4 x 8 @ 120(w/u), 150, 170, 200.
Weighted Crunches. 3 x 8~10 @ 110, 125, 150

*The Workout*

The diet is most definately taxing my energy level now. At least today it is. It seems to me that my energy is lowest when I am making the transition into ketosis. Once in, I level off, and strength improves...generally.
Strength SUCKED (initially) today, especially legs. I had planned on getting back into squats, but decided to do some leg press first.....Obviously, those numbers up there give you an idea of how He-Man I was..  ..I never had a chance to _touch_ squats today. Quads were cramped, weak, and felt as if they were on the verge of injury through every rep. 
Press movements were okay. I did add a little weight on the DB press, and was able to maintain form well. I love rows.....My screwed up right arm didn't repsond too well to doing them, but I love 'em nonetheless.

*Today's Sustenance-ez*

Egg Whole 63cal, 4.4f, 0.3c, 5.5p 
Egg whites 85c, 0.3f, 1.2c, 17.9p 
low fat string cheese 60c, 2.5f, 0.0c, 8.0p 
Soup...
Broth 32c, 0.5f, 1.8c, 4.5p 
Broccoli 29c, 0.3f, 5.6c, 2.4p 
Turkey Cutlet 180c, 2.2f, 0.0c, 39.0p 
Whey shot 110c, 0.0f, 1.0c, 26.0p  
tuna (4 serv) 240c, 0.0f, 0.0c, 52.0p
low fat/cal Mayo 36c, 3.0f, 2.5c, 0.0p   
protein shake 150c, 1.0f, 8.0c, 26.0p 

Projected Daily Totals....985 Calories,  14.1g Fat, 20.5g Carbohydrate, 181.4g Protein.


I might get all crazy and use TWO servings of mayo tonight....Party On Wayne!


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2010)

Party on, Garth. 

Enjoy your mayo.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay, so who beat the crap out of me while I was asleep?

I'm glad I have a few days off before my next workout. I can't figure out how I pulled every muscle in my body using less weight than I have in past weeks. 

*DOMS DA-DOMS-DOMS............. DOMS DA-DOMS-DOMS... DOHHHHHMS!*


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright, today's daily totals.....*951 calories, 17.0g Fat, 9.3g Carbs, 182.1g protein.*
I'll spare you all from the menu details....assuming you haven't gone into a collective coma from previous input. 


RFL........PSMF............ EXCITING, AIN'T IT?!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright, today's daily totals.....*951 calories, 17.0g Fat, 9.3g Carbs, 182.1g protein.*
> I'll spare you all from the menu details....assuming you haven't gone into a collective coma from previous input.
> 
> 
> RFL........PSMF............ EXCITING, AIN'T IT?!


 
I gotta hand it to you.. I don't know how the hell you can funtion on that little amount of calories. 
Whats your total weight loss so far?
More importantly, how many inches are you down?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I gotta hand it to you.. I don't know how the hell you can funtion on that little amount of calories.
> Whats your total weight loss so far?
> More importantly, how many inches are you down?



I won't lie...It ain't easy. But this has been a good lesson in how to monitor my body's responses, and how to stay focused and "think" my way through workouts instead of going to the gym all jacked up expecting to break records. TwinPeak, an old poster here, was big on the "mind body connection"...I think I now better understand what he was talking about.
I've lost about 10 lbs. in the past three weeks. Haven't taken any measurements....didn't feel the need to since I have quite a bit of fat to get rid of.....but I know one thing, if this restaurant fails I can always get a job as a plumber because my damn pants keep falling off! LOL! 

I think I am losing fat in reverse of how I gained it.


----------



## Built (Mar 13, 2010)

Kinda cool dropping it this fast though, ya' gotta admit. 

Plumber-butt!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2010)

Sub 1000 calories!? How are walking around! Good stuff, man, keep it up!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Sub 1000 calories!? How are walking around! Good stuff, man, keep it up!




I have to keep walking...I have no other choice, lol.

*Today's Totals.....991calories,  18.6g fat, 3.3g carbs., 185.8 protein.  *


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)

Alright...free meal yesterday....Mexican.....about a handful of chips and salsa, beef Fajitas (minus the tortillas of course...abandoned the rice) with the big "cheat" being some sour cream and three tablespoons of re-fried beans.

I am such a culinary party animal.

Workout today, possibly. Depends on this forearm/elbow and sinus flare-up...feel like somebody beat me up again. We'll see how eveything rolls by this afternoon.

Back on the dietary wagon.....let's see how long it takes those carbs to deplete this time.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 15, 2010)

Built said:


> Kinda cool dropping it this fast though, ya' gotta admit.
> 
> Plumber-butt!



For about a year and a half after I got out of the Air Force I was the Asst. GM of Las Vegas Roto-Rooter.  I've seen more Plumber-butt than any man should have to endure in 10 lifetimes.  Please, Noooooooooooooo more!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll remember to tighten my belt.


Alright, today's projected food totals are as follows:

*876 Calories, 12.3g Fat, 7.5g Carbs., 170.1g Protein *

That's cutting it right down to the minimum requirements......to match my minimal energy level...and even though I know I'm supposed to, I don't feel like eating.....especially TUNA.

Workout is scrapped until tomorrow. I'm not sure what's going on, whether it be sinus symptoms or starvation, but I feel like condensed CRAP today. Going to the gym would be a wasted trip, I'm afraid. Besides, it wouldn't hurt my "injured" forearm/elbow to have another day's rest.

I wonder how many carbs are in NyQuil.....or Whiskey, for that matter.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'll remember to tighten my belt.
> 
> 
> Alright, today's projected food totals are as follows:
> ...


 
I see you made the appropriate adjustments to your avatar! Where's the mustard?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I see you made the appropriate adjustments to your avatar! Where's the mustard?









*Ugh.*


----------



## FMJ (Mar 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Ugh.*


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DaMayor (Mar 17, 2010)

Yesterday's workout half sucked....wasn't feeling too frisky.

Scale reading was pretty cool though.....Now down from 242 to 228.

Today's projected food totals....

*964calories,  19.4g fat, 12.9g carbs, and 174.9g protein.  *


Eggs tonight, workout tomorrow...possibly.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Now down from 242 to 228.


 
 That's fantastic!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's fantastic!



I'm happy with it. Although now I'm starting to wonder when the dreaded plateau might show up.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

*Today's projected Food Totals...*

*929Calories 19.2g Fat 14.5g Carbs 171g Protein  *


Today's workout was perhaps the worst I have ever had. Strength was fair to start out with, I was working with the same weight I usually do,  but energy was gone in a matter of minutes. I'm guessing that the combination of sinusitis or whatever the heck I have, sinus meds, and this diet were a recipe for failure anyway. I stayed focused, tried to think my way through it....no dice. It *SUCKED*, plain and simple. Screw it.

Scale is still around 227~228....I didn't expect anything in a couple of days anyway.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE the sig!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2010)

Built said:


> I LOVE the sig!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2010)

Today's goal is to stay *hydrated*. 

Between the high protein/high urinary output RFL diet and the effects of Loratadine, Pseudoephedrine and Caffeine, I should lose about six pounds by the end of the day.

No longer in ketosis....either that, or the multivitamin I use, which is obviously loaded with saffron or some other dye that, when combined with water, produces a sort of neon/chartreuse hue, has had some sort of odd reation with the keto-stix. No matter, really. I no longer have to turn on the bathroom lights when I need to go.....so I'm saving some money on electricity.

Absolutely no DOMS from yesterday's workout. Odd.

That is all.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 22, 2010)

Diet..yada yada yada....protein...yada yada yada....workout.....yada yada yada...

*TUNA!*


----------



## FMJ (Mar 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Diet..yada yada yada....protein...yada yada yada....workout.....yada yada yada...
> 
> *TUNA!*


 
Well, you're certainly in a good mood today!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well, you're certainly in a good mood today!



Well, at this stage of the game there's not really much to rave about...It really is a, well, BORING diet. But, if my objective is reached, it'll be worth it. I was planning on working out today, but due to this allergy thing, I may wait until tomorrow.
Special note about DaMayor and illness/ailments. DaMayor does not DO sick....can't afford to, can't stand it...gets in the way. But this congestion has really been an obstacle the past week or so.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, at this stage of the game there's not really much to rave about...It really is a, well, BORING diet. But, if my objective is reached, it'll be worth it. I was planning on working out today, but due to this allergy thing, I may wait until tomorrow.
> Special note about DaMayor and illness/ailments. DaMayor does not DO sick....can't afford to, can't stand it...gets in the way. But this congestion has really been an obstacle the past week or so.


 
Ehh, doesn't matter much anyway. Diet is most important for weight loss. Working out is secondary. As long as you keep to your diet, taking a few off training won't negatively impact your progress.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ehh, doesn't matter much anyway. Diet is most important for weight loss. Working out is secondary. As long as you keep to your diet, taking a few off training won't negatively impact your progress.



Yeah, this I know......But OH, THE GUILT! 
No big deal, on this diet my workouts haven't been 100% anyway, so I'm not going to beat myself up too much. I'm just glad my *sanity* is still somewhat intact.


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm looking at your sig and thinking "Hmmm... so this is what sanity looks like..."

Who knew?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm looking at your sig and thinking "Hmmm... so this is what *IN*sanity looks like..."
> 
> Who knew?



There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 23, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm looking at your sig and thinking "Hmmm... so this is what sanity looks like..."
> 
> Who knew?



*Pathophysiological Protein Psychosis*....definition to follow later....after I catch Charlie the Tuna.......


----------



## Built (Mar 23, 2010)

Charlie's got good taste...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sustenance*

*Today's Food Totals...952calories,  14.5g fat, 14.0g carbs, 178.1 protein*
Composed of/taken from the usual menu of tuna, chicken, fish, eggs and fat free cheese.

*The Workout*

Alright, today's workout.....High hopes in the beginning...short duration followed by fatigue and melancholia. Press movements were strong...Legs were weak.
I am afraid I have reached the point in this diet when I _must_ understand that strength gains are *no longer in the equation*, stamina is something I will be able to appreciate while it lasts, and the main objective will now be, "give it what you got..._while you got it_." After all, these workouts are *depletion workouts*, right? So I'm not going to stress too much. 

*Eat More Tuna*

Appetite is still *minimal*. Force feeding is the _norm_. If I were able to afford nothing but liquid protein...this is the route I would take. Chewing animal tissue is no longer an enjoyable affair. Lyle M. is a complete idiot for not creating his own line of no sugar, low carb, high protein RTD's to pimp out with his book. Heck, I'd even market it for him....*Nectar of the McGod's*
Anyway, two tilapia fillets tonight and I'm done for the day.

*Pants on the Ground*

Scale reads between 227 and 228 today.  Only a _possible_ one pound loss since last weigh-in. In the back of my mind, I have been expecting a decrease in fat loss,(the dreaded plateau) but I was hoping it wouldn't show up until I reached CAT 2 at least. However, since I spent the majority of last week feeling sickly, and am only starting to feel slightly better today, I will attribute this slow-down to a decrease in workout intensity, water retention from a super-high sodium free meal on Sunday, (straight up chicken hot wings, y'all) and the fact that I had a little slip-up with peanut butter last night (maybe 2 Tablespoons....sue me). I will re-evaluate this at week's end, and start worrying after that.

So that's it. That's DaMayor's exciting PSMF input for the day.


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2010)

These workouts are most certainly NOT depletion workouts. 

They're meant to be very short, heavy workouts to stimulate the muscles enough to convince 'em to stick around. That's it.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

Built said:


> These workouts are most certainly NOT depletion workouts.
> 
> They're meant to be very short, heavy workouts to stimulate the muscles enough to convince 'em to stick around. That's it.



Well, that's kinda what I meant....don't know where the depletion thing came from. I think the term _maintenance_ would have been safer.

They have indeed been short, and as heavy as I can stand.....which hasn't been as much as I am used to, obviously. Of course, on the few calories I've been consuming...

From a psychological standpoint, I may be taking a diet break after six weeks instead of twelve. I'm not sure how this will effect my progress, but honestly, this diet is starting to drag me down. Of course, there are other issues dragging me down as well, but they need not be addressed here....irrelevant they are.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, that's kinda what I meant....don't know where the depletion thing came from. *I think the term maintenance would have been safer.*
> They have indeed been short, and as heavy as I can stand.....which hasn't been as much as I am used to, obviously. Of course, on the few calories I've been consuming...
> 
> From a psychological standpoint, I may be taking a diet break after six weeks instead of twelve. I'm not sure how this will effect my progress, but honestly, this diet is starting to drag me down. Of course, there are other issues dragging me down as well, but they need not be addressed here....irrelevant they are.





Duhhhhhh, whatcha maintainin'? Duhhhhhh. 



See how lame it is? It was even MORE lame when you asked it.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Duhhhhhh, whatcha maintainin'? Duhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> See how lame it is? It was even MORE lame when you asked it.



At this point, I have absolutely NO idea.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> At this point, I have absolutely NO idea.



No idea about what?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> No idea about what?



What *I'M* maintaining.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What *I'M* maintaining.



How should I know?  That's why I asked.  Sheesh. 




Now I just gotta remember which one of us is Abbott and which is Costello.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> How should I know?  That's why I asked.  Sheesh.
> 
> 
> Now I just gotta remember which one of us is Abbott and which is Costello.



First Base: Who 
Second Base: What 
Third base: I Don't Know 
Left field: Why 
Center field: Because 
Pitcher: Tomorrow 
Catcher: Today 
Shortstop: I Don't Care/I Don't Give a Darn/I Don't Give a Damn


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

*Food Totals

864Calories, 17.1g Fat, 2.1g Carbs, 160.9g Protein.*

This is great.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2010)

*Today's Protein Buffet...

921Calories, 23.5g fat, 7.8g carbs, 166.4g Protein *

*Workout Notes*

Workout was much better today. Apparently the sinusitis/head cold had me down more than the diet. This is *good*. Legwork was still a little weak, and I again used restraint because I have apparently pulled my left _vastus laterallis_. This *isn't good*. But, like last time, I stopped early and just finished out with leg extensions....as unpopular as they are amongst you purists. I have officially run out of weights on the yuppie leg extension, so I guess I'll have to get on with squats. Push and pull movements were on point...320 on the hammer felt good....could've pushed more, but there will be time for that later.

*The Dreaded Scale*

I was *really* concerned about what the scale might have in store for me today. I have been feeling very bloated and generally heavier for the past week or so, and after last week's weigh~in I thought I might have hit the wall. So I checked the scale, pre-set it to 228, hopped on...228...227...226....225...224...223...back to 224.....well lookie here, fat boy's down another 4lbs. what tha' French! 
So, apparently I just need to have a high~fiber day...
So, with these results, I have decided to hang on as long as I can before taking the scheduled break from the diet....whether this be 7 weeks, 9 weeks...who knows, I'll just play it by ear....or belly.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> well lookie here, fat boy's down another 4lbs.


 

Way to go slim!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Way to go slim!



Oh, thanks.

I've been in everybody else's journal but mine, lol.


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice work on the four pounds down!

So how much is that now, and over what time frame?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

Built said:


> Nice work on the four pounds down!
> 
> So how much is that now, and over what time frame?



That is about 18 pounds in four and a half weeks. The recent 4lbs. was a complete surprise....but I'll take it. Like I said earlier, this recent encouragement has inspired me to delay the diet break, at least until I have really hit a snag.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That is about 18 pounds in four and a half weeks. The recent 4lbs. was a complete surprise....but I'll take it. Like I said earlier, this recent encouragement has inspired me to delay the diet break, at least until I have really hit a snag.


 
Shit. Thats 4 pounds a week dude? Seriously.. thats outstanding.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Shit. Thats 4 pounds a week dude? Seriously.. thats outstanding.



It is making me wonder if I shouldn't have applied to be a contestant on The Biggest Loser, lol!
I'm really stoked about it...although the idea of this kind of loss takes some getting used to, if that makes any sense. I've done "low carb" diets in the past, but, with the exception of my first attempt ten years ago, I haven't had such great results. I'm guessing that my higher fat intake (from "un-clean" food sources) coupled with over~training might have caused problems before. 
I'm starting to get a little wierded out..not sure what I'll do with myself when I get lean. 

Will DaMayor see his abs for the first time since he was six years old? Tune in this June to find out!


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *It is making me wonder if I shouldn't have applied to be a contestant on The Biggest Loser, lol!*



Just goes to show that you can get as good or better results without resorting to the retarded shit that they do on that show 

Keep it up.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Just goes to show that you can get as good or better results without resorting to the retarded shit that they do on that show
> 
> Keep it up.



Hey, thanks Danzik!

No kidding. Of course you should lose 15 pounds in a week......YOU WEIGH 450 POUNDS! (Of course, I'm glad to see those folks getting healthy.)


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

Food Totals...._just for my reference_....I know none of you could possibly enjoy this.

*1,010 Calories, 18.0g Fat, 17.0g Carb., 185.0g Protein*

I have consumed 18 ounces of protein today....all of it Chicken. Macros were still below the minimum, so, since my carb intake was low I'm going to finish off the day with a double dose of protein via a shake.
If my colon is not completely obstructed, or otherwise fowled up (pun), I will enjoy a free meal tomorrow. I think this will best be performed at Ruby Tuesday's salad bar.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Food Totals...._just for my reference_....I know none of you could possibly enjoy this.
> 
> *1,010 Calories, 18.0g Fat, 17.0g Carb., 185.0g Protein*
> 
> ...


 
Wow! You maniac! LOL. You know, this is the first time in 27 days that you posted going over 1000 calories? 
Well, you lost 18 pounds.. I guess you can afford the extra 10 calories. Go nuts!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wow! You maniac! LOL. You know, this is the first time in 27 days that you posted going over 1000 calories?
> Well, you lost 18 pounds.. I guess you can afford the extra 10 calories. Go nuts!



Ha! I am quite the diet daredevil, y'know.

My recommended minimum is 844 Cals, so I've been trying to stick close to that. And this weekend's menu offers two items using chicken...so I'll be eating a lot of that this week. But that's fine, because Chicken ain't TUNA!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 29, 2010)

*The Free Meal Train Wreck*

So, about this free meal thing.....

So, we will now see how my body reacts to a *pseudo~refeed*.....Oops. This moment of culinary grace was not entirely counterproductive, but it wasn't as strict as previous meals. In fact, it wasn't just a meal. What started off as a trip to the salad bar and a few hot wings at Ruby Tuesday's ended with a *donut*...and a few carbs in between.

But, I'm not going to sweat it just yet. We'll just go to the gym, work off the bloat and weigh in on Thursday. I'm pretty sure that, due to the fact I've been dieting so strictly for the past five weeks, this little slip up won't have a profound effect. If it does, I'll know not to do it again, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, about this free meal thing.....
> 
> So, we will now see how my body reacts to a *pseudo~refeed*.....Oops. This moment of culinary grace was not entirely counterproductive, but it wasn't as strict as previous meals. In fact, it wasn't just a meal. What started off as a trip to the salad bar and a few hot wings at Ruby Tuesday's ended with a *donut*...and a few carbs in between.
> 
> But, I'm not going to sweat it just yet. We'll just go to the gym, work off the bloat and weigh in on Thursday. I'm pretty sure that, due to the fact I've been dieting so strictly for the past five weeks, this little slip up won't have a profound effect. If it does, I'll know not to do it again, lol.


 
Don't let the guilt get to ya man. If you're really bothered by those 300 extra calories, do 30-45 minutes of cardio and Viola! Like it never even happened!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't let the guilt get to ya man. If you're really bothered by those 300 extra calories, do 30-45 minutes of cardio and Viola! Like it never even happened!



Yeah, well...I kinda blew it.....300 calories? lol. 

Well, the way I figure it, it won't hurt for me to go to the gym and *go after it *today....I don't think it will hurt progress, as long as I don't get injured, and as long as I get right back into my short but sweet 'maintenance' workout the rest of the week. Besides, I want to enjoy the short term boost of energy, because it will be _long gone _by Wednesday.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 29, 2010)

*Today's Intake*

*880 Calories, 17.5g Fat, 4.0g Carbs, 172.0 Protein  *

*The Workout*
Lat Pulls 4 x 8 @ 110(w/u), 140, 150, 160
DB Press (DaMayor's) 3 x 8 @ 60, 65, 75
Vert Chest (Nautilus) 3 x  8 @ 180(w/u), 230, 270, 320 (only got 4)
Seated Compound Rows  3 x 8 @  230, 270, 320 (6.. sloppy)
Incline Leg Press 4 x8 (6) @  410, 500, 590, 680 (6)
Leg Extensions 4 x 8 @ 120(w/u), 170, 180, 200, 220 (6)
Weighted Crunches 1 x 15, 2 x 10

A little more energy today, but nothing amazing. My right forearm/elbow is still weak, so I have not been able to pull as much. Doesn't seem to effect push movements that much though. Trying to be patient in regards to any increases in strength. While I would really like my legs to gain some size/definition, (they're only 25") I'm just going to have to wait until my BF drops and I can bulk....maybe this fall.
Funny thing happened today....hasn't happened since...well, a while. Last set, last rep of leg press...DaMayor almost checked out. I was thinking midway through the rep, "okay, big boy, either you push through this, or you're going to be embarrassed when this thing drops on your ass." So I pushed through it...made a little more noise than usual....but the bulb was flickering for a second before it came back on.

Anyhoo....back on track. Only gained a pound (probably water) and we're back in the tuna again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You know, this is the first time in 27 days that you posted going over 1000 calories?



More power to you, DM.  I'd be going crazy if that were me.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 30, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> More power to you, DM.  I'd be going crazy if that were me.



Going? I didn't have far to go *before* I started the diet, lol.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 30, 2010)

*Today's Eats..

944Calories, 20.6g Fat, 3.1g Carbs, 175.9g Protein.*

Fats are a tad high (by Lyle's standards) but not so much as to cause any major problems just yet....as long as this isn't a regular thing. While not the goal, I should be getting back into Ketosis by tomorrow afternoon. Thurday's workout should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2010)

Buddy boy, you are on fire!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2010)

Built said:


> Buddy boy, you are on fire!



You think I should be ready to compete by the end of May?........



.......I know I know. 

(It will, at the very least, be nice to actually *see* what I have to work with by the end of May or June.)


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

*Today's Totals

966Calories, 9.4g Ft, 6.5g Carbs, 203.4g Protein *

*The Non-Workout*

Well, I guess I was due for the dreaded, complete waste of time, no energy, weak arsed, pisser of a "workout". No strength, no stamina, no patience....I left early. Couldn't think my way through this one. *Very* disappointing.....but I was due. So I won't jump off of a building over it.

Apparently, if I take _full advantage _of the free meal, increasing carbs and generally eating my way out of ketosis (or close proximity to ketosis) I will have to pay a helluva price two and a half to three days later. This was evident on the scale as well. I *might* have lost a pound, although I doubt it.....still between 223 and 224.
So, I guess I will get ultra-strict again, increase my water intake, and make sure I take *all* supplements. (I got away from fish oil for a few days)
Other than that, I'm open to suggestion(s).


----------



## FMJ (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Today's Totals*
> 
> *966Calories, 9.4g Ft, 6.5g Carbs, 203.4g Protein *
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately, I have none. Strict is your only option my friend. Correct me if I'm wrong but you'll need to be in ketosis for a while before you start efficiently burning off the body fat, right?
How long have you been in ketosis? You never really consume enough carbs to get out but you now best.. How long has it been?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Unfortunately, I have none. Strict is your only option my friend. Correct me if I'm wrong but you'll need to be in ketosis for a while before you start efficiently burning off the body fat, right?
> How long have you been in ketosis? You never really consume enough carbs to get out but you now best.. How long has it been?



I've been out of ketosis since Sunday....feel like I'm almost back in..should be after today's "workout". I kinda figured it would take a couple of days to get back in, then another few days to resume the fat loss. This I can live with. Today's workout was just on a level of Suck-ed-ness I can't describe, lol!
I'll just stay crazy strict, and when the weekend rolls around I'll just keep the free meal well under control. My wife and son are going to Disney World, so it will be easier for me to stay on track.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2010)

*Today's Projected Food Totals

892Calories,  24.1g Fat, 7.1g Carbs, 162.2g Protein *

Tonight's fare is seared pork tenderloin...fat trimmed, seared in a non-stick pan...that's it for me. No biggie...it could be tuna. 
Everybody else in the joint  gets pan seared pork tenderloin garnished with a black bean and mango salsa, roasted sweet potatoes and butterbeans.

My fat intake continues to be a little high, but I'm not going to worry so much about it. My friend the keto-stix tells me I have a few ketones floating around, so I figure I'm good.

This weekend should be a test of my self discipline. It is, of course, Easter weekend. My wife and son (and other family) are going to Disney World for a few days. (Unfortunately, one of the disadvantages of being a great restaurateur is that I must stay with the ship...can't go) So, I will either fall off the wagon and eat every chocolate Cadbury bunny on the clearance aisle Monday, or I will spend this time focusing on diet and training.....or hanging out with the dog and maybe mowing the grass.

My life is exciting.
My life is Good.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Today's Projected Food Totals*
> 
> *892Calories, 24.1g Fat, 7.1g Carbs, 162.2g Protein *
> 
> ...


 
Strength my friend. Those bunnies might as well be hand grenades if you venture even one nibble! At least your family will be out of sight! Imagine having to wake up with the little darlings and watch them open those big overstuffed baskets full of goodies! Hershey, Cadbury, Peeps, jelly beans.. F$%K! Just in time for low carb days too.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Strength my friend. Those bunnies might as well be hand grenades if you venture even one nibble! At least your family will be out of sight! Imagine having to wake up with the little darlings and watch them open those big overstuffed baskets full of goodies! Hershey, Cadbury, Peeps, jelly beans.. F$%K! Just in time for low carb days too.



Oh, I'm good. I can walk right by that stuff. I think the donut incident was due to the free meal...must have eaten some hidden sugar, or too many carbs, hence the craving~fail. As long as the number on that scale keeps dropping and my lean mass stays intact, I'll pass up all of the junk. And yeah, the timing of their little venture is excellent. Now if I could get them to travel during Thanksgiving, Christmas, Halloween....

I'll just hold out for the Easter eggs....less the yolks, of course.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't worry about the crappy workout, man! It happens. Don't take the frustration into your next session, just go in and do it!

And feel free to send your unwanted easter eggs to me. Ill give them a good home


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Don't worry about the crappy workout, man! It happens. Don't take the frustration into your next session, just go in and do it!
> 
> And feel free to send your unwanted easter eggs to me. Ill give them a good home



Aw man, that workout was one for the books....It was EPIC in SUCKEDNESS. Plus, I have a couple of little injuries...nothing major, but enough to interfere with my concentration.

No chance of Easter Eggs....well, the chocolate kind, anyway.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Today's Projected Food Totals
> 
> 892Calories,  24.1g Fat, 7.1g Carbs, 162.2g Protein *
> 
> ...



LMAO!  

That made me laugh. Thanks!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> LMAO!
> 
> That made me laugh. Thanks!





*The Bachelor*

Well, I hung out with the dog anyway. Oh, and since it was a scheduled free meal, I ate a hamburger. Well, TWO hamburgers....sans the bun. Just dipped them in....Yeah, you guessed it, MUSTARD. I am THE Party Animal of food.

Today should be equally exciting. I would normally go to the gym, but due to the nagging pain in my right elbow, and fatigue due to a lack of sleep thanks to our intellectually challenged and apparently insomniac hound, I'm waiting until tomorrow. But fear not! For the afternoon will be filled with excitment and activity!

Speaking of which...*Today's Projected Food Totals!


845Calories, 16.4g Fat, 3.0g Carbs, 163.4g Protein *

Don't ask me how I did it, but the _caloric total _and _protein total _are *only one gram above the minimum allowed*.......*AMAZING!*


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2010)

You rock my world. 

That is all.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

_Three _carbs?  How do you *DO* that?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _Three _carbs?  How do you *DO* that?



I am the Master of my domain.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

*Today's Eats..

880Calories, 15.2g Fat, 8.0g Carbs, 177.0g Protein *

*Form Reformation*

Thus far, I have, as instructed by the *McDonald Mahayana*, kept workouts *brief* and lifted *heavy*.....as heavy as I am capable of while on this particular diet, anyway. However, due to recent or otherwise impending injuries, of which I have *two*, I have decided that "heavy" may be something that I need to re-evaluate. In other words, _heavy_ up to this point meant one warm up set, and two or three working sets, the last of which usually involved a lot of psych (running on fumes by this point), incomplete reps/ROM and sloppy to non-existent form....hence the injury. Therefore, today...and during the next week or so....I will, *allbeit against my nature to work as hard as possible*, _drop _some weight from each excercise. Not so much that I am piddling around like many in the gym, just going through the motions, but just enough that I can maintain damn near perfect form through every single excercise. 
While I am not happy with the absence of strength or strength gains recently, I am pleased with the fat loss. So I will check it at the door, get down to a more optimal BF, and reserve the weight slinging insanity for a bulkfest this fall.

Oh yeah......I'm down to *220*.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Today's Eats..*
> 
> *880Calories, 15.2g Fat, 8.0g Carbs, 177.0g Protein *
> 
> ...


 
Completely understandable man. Besides, you're on one of the "cuttingist" cutting cycles I've ever heard of. You can't expect to push the same weights you do when you're getting 100+ grams of carbs. 220 lbs is a phenominal acheivment in the given time frame. Something to be damn proud of. As for determination.. well... you're a machine. I could never go as long as you have on this diet.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Completely understandable man. Besides, you're on one of the "cuttingist" cutting cycles I've ever heard of. You can't expect to push the same weights you do when you're getting 100+ grams of carbs. 220 lbs is a phenominal acheivment in the given time frame. Something to be damn proud of. As for determination.. well... you're a machine. I could never go as long as you have on this diet.



Thanks, man.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I am the Master of my domain.



This much is clear! 



DaMayor said:


> *Today's Eats..
> 
> 880Calories, 15.2g Fat, 8.0g Carbs*



Eight? Let's not go crazy now! 



DaMayor said:


> Oh yeah......I'm down to *220*.



Excellent news!


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job man.  I followed this diet for only 3 weeks and I lost somewhere around 14lbs.  It was amazing.  I was a complete psychopath and hated everyone, but it did work.  I honestly dont think I have eaten mustard since, and that was 6 months ago.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Great job man.  I followed this diet for only 3 weeks and I lost somewhere around 14lbs.  It was amazing.  I was a complete psychopath and hated everyone, but it did work.  I honestly dont think I have eaten mustard since, and that was 6 months ago.



Thanks J! 

The diet used to make me cranky, but I've become accustomed to it all now. Either that, or ketones not only fuel the brain, but also cause inasnity.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Either that, or ketones not only fuel the brain, but also cause inasnity.


 
And the inability to spell.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

*Macro's al a DaMayor

914Calories, 20.5g Fat, 4.8g Carbs, 163.3g Protein *

No DOMS today. 

Not quite into ketosis. This isn't a major concern, but the fact that I am not in full~blown ketosis after *3 days *seems odd. 

Oh, and another thing...my appetite is not completely dulled as it has been in the past. I've been having very slight cravings at night, but not for carbs....

Damn it, there is a hidden gram of sugar somewhere in something I have ingested, and I intend on finding it!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ammendment to previously noted macros...(because I know you you're interested)

914Calories,  21.5g Fat, 4.8g Carbs, 160.3g Protein  *

Why did the chicken cross the road? Because I was chasing it........with a digital scale and a bottle of mustard.              Suppertime!


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

So what tiny morsels are food are you ingesting today?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> _heavy_ up to this point meant one warm up set, and two or three working sets,




If you were standing in front of me right now I'd slap you into next week.  ONE warm up set?  *ONE???* Are you out of your fucking mind???  Where did your mother and I go wrong? 

Persons such as yourself (who have to use Scientific Notation to keep track of their birthdays) need to warm up with at LEAST two, probably three sets before atempting to do any working sets.  Don't make me have to come there and hide all your mustard.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> If you were standing in front of me right now I'd slap you into next week.  ONE warm up set?  *ONE???* Are you out of your fucking mind???  Where did your mother and I go wrong?
> 
> Persons such as yourself (who have to use Scientific Notation to keep track of their birthdays) need to warm up with at LEAST two, probably three sets before atempting to do any working sets.  Don't make me have to come there and hide all your mustard.



 Hey pal, I'm not as old as you....................................yet! 
I must admit, due to the nature of these structured-for-the-diet workouts (short... "heavy"...go home) I may have not taken enough time to warm up. I usually walk in and get to work. Forty five minutes later, I'm done. 
Although it must be noted that I may do another very light set....I only note those that are getting closer to my working weight. In other words, if I ever show sets of 140, 150, 160 and 190 each...odds are, I did one at 110 but didn't note it because it was very very light.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey pal, I'm not as old as you....................................yet!
> I must admit, due to the nature of these structured-for-the-diet workouts (short... "heavy"...go home) I may have not taken enough time to warm up. I usually walk in and get to work. Forty five minutes later, I'm done.
> Although it must be noted that I may do another very light set....I only note those that are getting closer to my working weight. In other words, if I ever show sets of 140, 150, 160 and 190 each...odds are, I did one at 110 but didn't note it because it was very very light.




Yeah, yeah, yeah, blah, blah, blah 

You're doing a Heavy Duty workout as invented by Arthur Jones and popularized by Mike Mentzer.  Do a couple/three warm up sets and go straight to your heavy working sets.  Do the working sets balls out to total muscular failure and then get your butt out of the gym and let your muscles recover.

I don't have the mental strength to take a set that far so I usually do about three and come as close as I can.  But the principle is still the same; very brief, INTENSE workouts and then leave.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, blah, blah, blah
> 
> You're doing a Heavy Duty workout as invented by Arthur Jones and popularized by Mike Mentzer.  Do a couple/three warm up sets and go straight to your heavy working sets.  Do the working sets balls out to total muscular failure and then get your butt out of the gym and let your muscles recover.
> 
> I don't have the mental strength to take a set that far so I usually do about three and come as close as I can.  But the principle is still the same; very brief, INTENSE workouts and then leave.




Well, similar, but not the exact workout. With this RFL diet, all I'm trying to do is keep what LBM I have. Can't grow..not enough calories... Anything beyond that may interfere with fat loss.  Besides, as much as I try to intellectualize my way through workouts these days, I just don't have the physical strength or energy to get too rambunctious. I think the sudden loss of energy that is typical of this kind of diet may have contributed to my recent 'injuries'...My brain was writing checks...


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, similar, but not the exact workout. With this RFL diet, all I'm trying to do is keep what LBM I have. Can't grow..not enough calories... Anything beyond that may interfere with fat loss. Besides, as much as I try to intellectualize my way through workouts these days, I just don't have the physical strength or energy to get too rambunctious. I think the sudden loss of energy that is typical of this kind of diet may have contributed to my recent 'injuries'...My brain was writing checks...


 

Or perhaps the injury is a result of doing too few warm up sets?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Or perhaps the injury is a result of doing too few warm up sets?



Pah! Preachy People! Preachy People!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

*My Tuna brings all the girls to the yard, Damn right, it's better than yours...

851Calories,  11.9g Fat, 6.0g Carbs, 165.4g Protein. *

*Condensed Workout*
Workout was, as planned, short and *controlled*. Strength is still very limited...as expected. But I think it is more important to stay focused on the *purpose* of the workout, and to avoid falling into habits that only work with a much higher calorie/carb diet. Dropped weight on most excercises (maybe 10%) and concentrated on form....seemed to work well, although the right forearm/elbow is still a little tricky. Left quad seems to be better, but I didn't want to push the issue.

*Diet Notes*

While the ketostix have shown no ketones present after three days, I have been experiencing all of the "symptoms" of ketosis. I'm thinking that the single gram of sugar in those Zoic protein drinks may be interfering with ketosis....and am wondering about using the "net carbs" approach with that particular product
For the past few days, I have felt a little warm/flushed (body temp is up slightly) a slight headache off and on, and have had a bit of xerostomia. This is probably due to the combination of loratadine/antihistamine and a touch of dehydration due to my recent high caffeine/lower water intake. So I'll back off of the coffee and diet pepsi and go back to water during the day. 


Today, the scale reads *218*. 

Less than five pounds away from Category two, and about 18 away from my next short term goal....I'll figure out how much LBM I'm working with then, and decide which way to go.

Thank you for your patience and support, 

Sincerely, 

The Prime Minister of Protein


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Or perhaps the injury is a result of doing too few warm up sets?



No.  Gee whiz, it COULDN'T be that.  Warming up is SOOOOOO overrated.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> No.  Gee whiz, it COULDN'T be that.  Warming up is SOOOOOO overrated.



Listen, bitter fart blossom, I did *two additional WARMUP SETS *before every excercise. If you INSIST that I join the ranks of the ancient, well, sobeit. 

So what's next? Tai Chi in the corner with the eighty-year-old guy?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Ammendment to previously noted macros...(because I know you you're interested)
> 
> 914Calories,  21.5g Fat, 4.8g Carbs, 160.3g Protein  *
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road? Because I was chasing it........with a digital scale and a bottle of mustard.              Suppertime!



*I definitely am!*

heh  Nice punchline!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Listen, bitter fart blossom, I did *two additional WARMUP SETS *before every excercise. If you INSIST that I join the ranks of the ancient, well, sobeit.
> 
> *So what's next? Tai Chi in the corner with the eighty-year-old guy?:nana*:




I got $100 says the 83 year old kicks your ass.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2010)

*I never met a protein I didn't like...**

872Calories, 18.0g Fat, 3.0g Carbs, 169.6g Protein. *

Hopefully by the end of next week, we'll be able to change these numbers a little bit. Free meal on Sunday? Not sure I need it. (Since the purpose of the free meal is more psychological than physiological)

Still minimal amounts of ketones present....has to be the Zoic.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2010)

*Thinking Out Loud*

Okay, so initially I was going to category 2 when I reached ~215lbs. However, after reviewing the macros I'm taking in now, the change would really only involve adjusting minimum protein from 1g per/lb of LBM to 1.25g per lb. of LBM.....My caloric minimum would only slightly increase, (a minimum that I might already be exceeding currently) and as a Cat2 I would have a weekly (5hr.) refeed.
Since I am currently in the grey area between categories, I am wondering if I should:
A.) begin ramping up my protein intake until I reach the 1.25g mark, thereby increasing calories slowly. or, 
B.) stay with the numbers I have been using until I note a significant metabolic slow down. (stall/plateau)

My concern is that I might start the use of refeeds prematurely.....I would rather have this tool at my disposal later, when I_ really need it_.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2010)

Do 'em now. You've earned 'em.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2010)

Built said:


> Do 'em now. You've earned 'em.



Damn, that was fast.

Y'know, as much of a pain in the arse this diet can be at times, and as difficult as it is to ingest the amount(s) of protein, yada yada yada, the thought of doing refeeds concerns me at this point. I just hate the idea of interrupting progress....I've had the ball rolling pretty good...do I really need to stop it from rolling once a week? Yet?


In addition, I think I'm feeling a little guilty because I just ate two Black Angus beef patties that I know had a *kazillion grams *of fat in 'em.....quality control for the new menu stuff, y'know......Oh, and GOODBYE Sunday free meal.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2010)

Honestly, just do this. You need to let the process happen. Lyle wrote those refeeds in for a reason.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2010)

Built said:


> Honestly, just do this. You need to let the process happen. Lyle wrote those refeeds in for a reason.



Yeah, but my BF's too high yet...isn't it? 

Let the process happen? What process? What'd I miss?


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2010)

Bah, wait the three weeks. You seem to thrive on the suffering.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2010)

Built said:


> Bah, wait the three weeks. You seem to thrive on the suffering.



That's because DaMayor isn't happy unless he's miserable.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> That's because DaMayor isn't happy unless he's miserable.



So you have MET me?

*Invictus*

OUT of the night that covers me, 
Black as the Pit from pole to pole, 
I thank whatever gods may be 
For my unconquerable soul. 

In the fell clutch of circumstance  
I have not winced nor cried aloud. 
Under the bludgeonings of chance 
My head is bloody, but unbowed. 

Beyond this place of wrath and tears 
Looms but the Horror of the shade,  
And yet the menace of the years 
Finds, and shall find, me unafraid. 

*It matters not how strait the gate, 
How charged with punishments the scroll, 
I am the master of my fate:  
I am the captain of my soul*

--William Ernest Henley


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2010)

Built said:


> Bah, wait the three weeks. You seem to thrive on the suffering.



I thrive on SUCCESS.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I thrive on SUCCESS.


 
And tuna.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> And tuna.



...and that too.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2010)

*Sunday's Projected Totals

865Calories,14.4g Fat, 9.5g Carbs, 165.8g Protein. *

Well, today's Free Meal was cancelled out by last nights semi-conscious bout with the peanut butter. So, today its protein and fibrous veggies.
Today we came back to the restaurant, prepped, cooked, weighed and packaged all of my wife's food for the week (mine stays here) so she should be able to start her plan and I should be able to keep things strict. My plan this week is to attempt to increase my protein intake as much as possible while getting fat and carbs down to record lows.....I will also tighten up on supplements..seem to have slacked off on the fish oil the past week or so, so that goes back in. I will also make more of an effort to concentrate on compound work this week....even if I have to clear the idiots off of the racks.

Lets see if we can make this crazy plan a little crazier.


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2010)

Interesting! What plan do you have worked out for your wife, and is she agreeable to this? As I recall, she had some idiot trainer friend at the gym or something.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Sunday's Projected Totals*
> 
> *865Calories,14.4g Fat, 9.5g Carbs, 165.8g Protein. *
> 
> ...


 
Definitly taking it up a notch. Whats gotten into you?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2010)

Built said:


> Interesting! What plan do you have worked out for your wife, and is she agreeable to this? As I recall, she had some idiot trainer friend at the gym or something.



Hush woman! ...they might be lurking, lol! 

Basically, I have tried to put together meals that are (secretly) very similar to what I have been doing, with a little more flexibility on the fat. We're going with the 1g of protein per/lb of "bodyweight" minimum (debating on this vs. the 1g x LBM) with a reasonable (not a truckload) of steamed/saute'ed fibrous vegetables. As far as her caloric intake, I'm thinking 10cals per lb. would be a decent starting point...we'll tweak this as needed. Haven't even mentioned carbs (via sweet potatoes, etc.) just yet. She seems happy with 1-2 servings of (relatively) lean meat and a side of veggies. Tonight I will address supplements. Like many folks, she has gotten away from these...as far as I know. The workout thing? Well, I will just have to get her in the gym with me, or right after I work out, and try to keep her away from the yuppie machines. She really seemed more interested in plate loaded machines than I thought she would, so I'll just work from there.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Definitly taking it up a notch. Whats gotten into you?



I'm just getting psyched up for the last three weeks of the 12-week cycle.....and I'm feeling like a slacker over the peanut butter incident....I tore that junk up, lol!
Plus, in a wierd sort of way, I'm kind of apprehensive about the up-coming refeeds. Yes, this sounds *completely* rediculous, but I am concerned that they (even though I fully understand their function, purpose, and importance) will bring progress to a screeching halt, or turn this thing into a weekly roller coaster ride.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'm just getting psyched up for the last three weeks of the 12-week cycle.....and I'm feeling like a slacker over the peanut butter incident....I tore that junk up, lol!
> Plus, in a wierd sort of way, I'm kind of apprehensive about the up-coming refeeds. Yes, this sounds *completely* rediculous, but I am concerned that they (even though I fully understand their function, purpose, and importance) will bring progress to a screeching halt, or turn this thing into a weekly roller coaster ride.


 
Oh yeah.. I understand. I was the same way with my refeeds. I had a hard time understanding why I would do three days of low carbs, and then turn around and consume 1000 grams in 24 hours. It's all in the timing and the state your hormones are in at the time you flood it with thise carbs. The science behind it is actually very cool.


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hush woman! ...they might be lurking, lol!
> 
> Basically, I have tried to put together meals that are (secretly) very similar to what I have been doing, with a little more flexibility on the fat. We're going with the 1g of protein per/lb of "bodyweight" minimum (debating on this vs. the 1g x LBM) with a reasonable (not a truckload) of steamed/saute'ed fibrous vegetables. As far as her caloric intake, I'm thinking 10cals per lb. would be a decent starting point...we'll tweak this as needed. Haven't even mentioned carbs (via sweet potatoes, etc.) just yet. She seems happy with 1-2 servings of (relatively) lean meat and a side of veggies. Tonight I will address supplements. Like many folks, she has gotten away from these...as far as I know. The workout thing? Well, I will just have to get her in the gym with me, or right after I work out, and try to keep her away from the yuppie machines. She really seemed more interested in plate loaded machines than I thought she would, so I'll just work from there.



The protein thing - a gram per pound LBM or a gram per pound weight - doesn't matter which you use if you're relatively lean. You can see how it falls apart for someone who is, say, 100 lbs overweight... they simply don't need that much protein. 

Set the *minimum *at 1g per pound LBM to *feed the part you want to keep*. No need to feed the fat, that's what I tell myself... 

After all, you may always choose to go higher if satiety demands and the calories allow.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Set the *minimum *at 1g per pound LBM to *feed the part you want to keep*. No need to feed the fat, that's what I tell myself... .



*Exactly.* After years of reading "1g per lb of 'bodyweight' ", I always wondered why....didn't make sense. When I started my diet and read Lyle's take on this, I was relieved to find that I was on the right track after all.
Secondly, this approach is a LOT easier to deal with day to day. I'm only taking in, what? 160~190 grams a day, and this seems tough sometimes. (with whole foods only, that is)


----------



## FMJ (Apr 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Secondly, this approach is a LOT easier to deal with day to day. I'm only taking in, what? 160~190 grams a day, and this seems tough sometimes. (with whole foods only, that is)


 
It's only tough if you want to enjoy your meals! LOL!
I came to a decision long ago that when training, you had to eat for nessesity first and enjoyment last. So it's not hard to eat 200 grams of protein everyday if you don't try to enjoy eating 1.5 pounds of chicken breast, a half dozen eggs and half a gallon of skim milk every single day.
If you try to enjoy it however, eating all that chicken over and over gets old in about 4 days!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2010)

*Protein...It's What's for Dinner. 

847Calories, 18.1g fat, 3.0g Carbs, 163.4g Protein  *


*Monday at the Gym...Welcome to the Social Circus....Like, Oh My Gahhhh!*

Well, let's just say that I had to split my workout today. Rather, I just *split early*. I only had the patience/time to get through some push/pull stuff....legs will have to be tomorrow. I understand that Spring has Sprung, but wish that they would create a little Jr. Planet Fitness area somewhere else for all of the teenie boppers and posers. it is kinda hard to concentrate on pushing weight when you have a bus load of sugared-up youth throwing freakin' medicine balls around while pretending to do sit ups...it was like a really bad Annette Funicello beach film in there. And...since I'm generally too cool to play the role of grumpy old man, I just let 'em play.

*Ruh Roh...It ain't movin'*

The scale read 218 today. Again. I am hoping that my little affair with peanut butter and my recent use of salt just caused a little water retention. I won't freak out 'til Thursday. If there is no change, it might be time to go ahead with a refeed..just in case my metabolism is putting on the breaks.


*Creatine Monohydrate*
Y'know, I have never in the many many years I have lifted (off and on, of course) used Creatine. 

Discuss.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

*Choosey Brothers Choose JIF*
















So, um.....that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, and um.....


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

So, I suppose I will resume the diet for the next two weeks, and then move into category 2.

*OH THE GUILT! WHY!? WHY!? EVERYTHING WAS GOING SO WELLLLL*.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, I suppose I will resume the diet for the next two weeks, and then move into category 2.
> 
> *OH THE GUILT! WHY!? WHY!? EVERYTHING WAS GOING SO WELLLLL*.


 
All this guilt because you ate half a jar of Jif? LOL!
Sounds like a strongly worded letter to the manufacturer of that peanut butter is in order!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> All this guilt because you ate half a jar of Jif? LOL!
> Sounds like a strongly worded letter to the manufacturer of that peanut butter is in order!



Well, that and....Uh, please refer to posts made at 9:35 and 10:36...they were involved as well.

No biggie. I am currently punishing myself with 9.125 ounces of extremely dry chicken breast. I am dipping said chicken breast in a mustard/hot sauce combo that is just hot enough to make the experience painful. If this does not prove effective, I will move on to self-lashing with cat of nine tails.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, that and....Uh, please refer to posts made at 9:35 and 10:36...they were involved as well.


 
No you didn't! 
You actually went at it like that?
What the hell happened? 
Did you iron will turn to pudding?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No you didn't!
> You actually went at it like that?
> What the hell happened?
> Did you iron will turn to pudding?



I plead diminished capacity. I went nucking futts. 
Not exactly sure why, really. I suppose all of the discussion about refeeds was stuck in my noggin....well, I did one on the fly. Of course, with all of the WRONG foods, and for the WRONG period of time. Started out innocent enough, just a little teensie weensie bit of peanut butter... but then I thought, what the hell...let's see how much crap I can consume in an hour. 

*IT'S ALL BUILT'S FAULT!! SHE TOLD ME TO DO IT!* 


No worries....I'm back on the wagon.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I plead diminished capacity. I went nucking futts.
> Not exactly sure why, really. I suppose all of the discussion about refeeds was stuck in my noggin....well, I did one on the fly. Of course, with all of the WRONG foods, and for the WRONG period of time. Started out innocent enough, just a little teensie weensie bit of peanut butter... but then I thought, what the hell...let's see how much crap I can consume in an hour.
> 
> *IT'S ALL BUILT'S FAULT!! SHE TOLD ME TO DO IT!*
> ...


 

 Ha ha haaaa! Oh man... good stuff! 
You're right, it's not a big deal. No one gets fat from a single hours binge.
I bet you showed those pop tarts who was in charge though!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ha ha haaaa! Oh man... good stuff!
> You're right, it's not a big deal. No one gets fat from a single hours binge.
> I bet you showed those pop tarts who was in charge though!



They didn't have a chance, lol.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

*Today's Honest to Goodness Truthful No Slip Ups Food Intake

884Calories, 18.9g Fat, 3g Carbs, 169.2g Protein  *


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

*Over~thinking the over~thunk*

Alright, based on a few factors, here's my latest plan. Since fat loss has (possibly) slowed, I will continue to appraoch diet as a category 3 dieter. I viewed some pics on Body Recomp., and based on what I saw, I'm still a cat3. I can't say for sure, because the people who posted their images were less muscular...generally smaller than I am, but appeared to have a similar amount of fat to lose. (if that makes any sense) 
However, since I am _nearing_ Cat2 status, I _may_ consider a *structured* refeed every two weeks...done properly...just in case my leptin levels have changed markedly. I will continue with the (controlled/strict) free meal once a week.

*No-Tosis*

For whatever the reason, my body isn't going into ketosis as easily...if at all. (previous slack "refeed" aside) Under some circumstances, this might be due to the conversion of protein above my requirements, but since I am taking in so little, or a minimal amount, I don't see how this could be happening now.  I have eliminated foods or products that might inhibit this from taking place...we'll see what happens. I'll just stick with the program for a few more days before worrying too much about this.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

*Daily Intake...

886 Calories, 19.0g Fat, 9.6g Carbs, 159.4g Protein *

Workout tomorrow. 


Selah.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> and I'm feeling like a slacker over *the peanut butter incident....*I tore that junk up, lol!









The kid has the right idea!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The kid has the right idea!



What? No he doesn't! Look how much he wasted on the floor! Blasphemy!

Lol, no Peanut butter for DaMayor any time soon....back on the wagon.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

*Today's Freakin' Food

981Calories, 31.2g Fat, 4.2g Carbs., 165.9g Protein * 

Yeah, fat was high today. Whole eggs this a.m.....egg whites alone are starting to taste like rebond carpet padding....sue me.

*Workout?*


SSDD. Not an entirely bad day, just not anything to get fired up over. Workout was short. Energy was shorter. Within a thirty to forty-five minute span, I was done. I didn't quit...I was just done. 

*The Scale*

I thought/hoped there was a slight change, weight fluxuated between 216 and 218,  but based on the average between *every scale in the place*....I think I'm officially STUCK. Damn it. I'm assuming that this was due to water retention from the "refeed".....still a pisser, I was doing so well.

*Appetite?*

Another thing I have noticed...My appetite doesn't seem to be as blunted as it was early in the dieting process. 

Oh well, I guess I'll just give it a couple of more days. Trying not to get frustrated, but it may be unavoidable....even if I know better.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Look how much he wasted on the floor! Blasphemy!



heh  

Best wishes for staying on the wagon, of course.



DaMayor said:


> *Today's Freakin' Food
> 
> 981Calories, 31.2g Fat, 4.2g Carbs., 165.9g Protein*



(adds DaMayor to Heroes List???)

How do you _do _that?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> (adds DaMayor to Heroes List???)



Why thank you. I guess I should go shopping for a new cape.



> How do you _do _that?



Well, it isn't easy.....and, of course, in doing this my fat intake went waaaay too high today. Truth be known, my fibrous vegetable intake has been sort of low, cutting our those few carbs....not always a good idea. In fact, this may be why I haven't lost anything in the past few days.....and why my noggin' and appendages are enlarged...and my eyes are turning brown.

Basically, eggs, chicken, (doesn't matter which comes first, hehheh) turkey, tuna, tilapia, salmon, sugar free protein supplement (a key item to keep my numbers in line) shuffle, step, kick ball change...and repeat.

The low carbs also contribute to my less than bubbly attitude...hence the Edgar Allen Poe~like tone of the previous post.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2010)

*Daily Totals

850Calories, 13.1g Fat, 3.8g Carbs, 169.6g Protein *

*In the face of adversity, and Southern Quisine, I diet*

*Tonight's Menu...*

Fish & Grits
A generous portion of our creamy, home made three cheese grits topped with 
a parmesan breaded Tilapia fillet accented with a fresh scallion cream sauce.
$9.99

Cajun Red Beans and Rice
Slow cooked red beans with red onions and sausage served over a plate 
full of white rice with roasted garlic crostini on the side for soppin???!
$7.99

and I won't touch a single bite of it. Now, I ask you.....*WHO IS THE HARDCORE DIETER AROUND HERE?!?*


----------



## FMJ (Apr 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Now, I ask you.....*WHO IS THE HARDCORE DIETER AROUND HERE?!?*


 
No question about it man...that'd be you!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No question about it man...that'd be you!



Now, if I could only get some hardcore results in the next few weeks, lol.

By the way.....Y'all want some grits? Funny, but as I did my final walk-through in the kitchen tonight, I realized that I haven't boxed up any leftovers in a long long time. Used to hang around and sample some of my "work" before I went home. Now I spend my last few minutes on Fitday to see what I have to eat to finish out the day.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 16, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No question about it man...*that'd be you!*



Seconded!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Keepin' the Numbers Close...

848Calories, 13.4g Fat, 4.5g Carbs, 164.8g Protein  *

Ketosis is nowhere to be found. I'm not getting this.  I have eliminated every possible suspect. The only thing I can think of is coffee creamer. Minimal fat, 1g carbs and no sugar....so it says. However, considering the leeway the FDA gives, there are probably 4g sugar in the stuff. So away with it. 

Free meal tomorrow....steak....FAT....mmmmm.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Free meal tomorrow....steak....FAT....mmmmm.


 
Don't forget the lobster!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't forget the lobster!



Okay, so this may have answered my Ketosis question. Not sure about the validity/credibility of the site, but it seems logical enough.

Why DaMayor's Sticks Aren't Turning Purple.

A few paragraphs down....

"The body begins to utilize the fatty acids for energy more efficiently after a few weeks on the low-carbohydrate diet, and the ketone level drops to normal. This does not mean a person is not losing weight. It means the body is becoming a more efficient fat burner."

I'll take it.

....and the lobster is still a possible option.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so this may have answered my Ketosis question. Not sure about the validity/credibility of the site, but it seems logical enough.
> 
> Why DaMayor's Sticks Aren't Turning Purple.
> 
> ...


 

Yo lazy ass! How's about posting some updates? 
It's been 2 days already!
Have you done something you're not proud of......    again?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yo lazy ass! How's about posting some updates?
> It's been 2 days already!
> Have you done something you're not proud of......    again?



Not much to report, really. Diet's pretty much the same. Workouts are pretty much the same. I won't know if I've started burning blubber again 'til tomorrow.

Yesterday's free meal, as I posted in Curt's journal, was a waste of time....so went home and ate some cashews...Not enough to be considered a real cheat, honestly.

I'm so used to the diet now...

I do, however, feel much leaner since that mammoth dose of benefiber last night.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 19, 2010)

*Today's Rapid Fat Loss Excitement...

903Calories, 16.3g Fat, 6.0g Carbs, 172.6g Protein. *


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 19, 2010)

* DaMayor Does PSMF...Yeah! *


----------



## FMJ (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! And just look at that enthusiasm!


On 6 grams of carbs.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Why DaMayor's Sticks Aren't Turning Purple.
> 
> A few paragraphs down....



Those stupid sticks. 

They have never changed color for me. You're just supposed to pass it through the stream, right? You're not supposed to soak it overnight, _right?_ I expected _some_ change, ffs.

 (But I'm not bitter.)


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> You're not supposed to soak it overnight, right?



 Not that I am aware of, lol.

...and, according to the article I posted, after after being on a low carb diet for a while, less ketones may be present. Again, not sure about the validity of the source.

Either way, I have seen no ketones, and my "weight" is still holding at ~218. Sooooo.....I'm starting to think about that diet break again. I'm debating on whether to break for two weeks or one....one seems reasonable enough, and honestly, it would take a week to ramp up my calories (don't want to jump right into maint. cals) so it may not be a big deal.

I'll put a little thought into the plan and post it later for discussion and debate.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2010)

^So you're considering taking a break from your current intake to a more generous intake in order to kickstart your metabolism?

I'm hoping I see another dip in weight by this Saturday.

Planning on 30 minutes cardio tonight. I ran out of time last night  and only completed 15 minutes on the treadmill.

A zero carb protein powder is part of my menu. I take Isolyze. Love all their flavors but I ran out (yes, I am a disorganized mess at times), so picked up a nightmare in a canister: "Genisoy Soy Protein Powder". 

The Genisoy has 25g of pro per 30g serving compared to Isolyze's, I believe, 27g pro per 29g serving.

Genisoy also takes about 3X the amt of water as Isolyze to keep it from resembling... pancake batter. Blecch.

Anyway, I'm sticking to my keto and crossing my fingers for each weigh-in!

You of "2 grams of carbs per day" legend continue to be my inspiration!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Sooooo.....I'm starting to think about that diet break again. I'm debating on whether to break for two weeks or one....one seems reasonable enough, and honestly, it would take a week to ramp up my calories (don't want to jump right into maint. cals) so it may not be a big deal.


 
You know Mayor, in UD2, Lyle states that only a couple days at maintainence calories would be enough to get all your hormones back up. 3-5 days at maintainence and then back to your diet, I think , would be enough to get you back to losing fats.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 20, 2010)

> So you're considering taking a break from your current intake to a more generous intake in order to kickstart your metabolism?



Yes. This will upregulate my hormones (get leptin back in line) and hopefully let everyone in Metabolism Land know that things are cool...



FMJ said:


> You know Mayor, in UD2, Lyle states that only a couple days at maintainence calories would be enough to get all your hormones back up. 3-5 days at maintainence and then back to your diet, I think , would be enough to get you back to losing fats.



I agree. I think I will allow myself just one day to eat whatever the heck I want to eat (which will still be structured anyway,to some degree, because I'm not going nuts about it just to gain fat again) And then I will increase overall calories to maintenance, going by the grams/percentages of macros as outlined in the book...until Sunday. This way, I can play around with my workout routine this week...change a few things up, then get back to the program on Monday. I don't think this will hurt a thing.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yes. This will upregulate my hormones (get leptin back in line) and hopefully let everyone in Metabolism Land know that things are cool...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I think I will allow myself just one day to eat whatever the heck I want to eat (which will still be structured anyway,to some degree, because I'm not going nuts about it just to gain fat again) And then I will increase overall calories to maintenance, going by the grams/percentages of macros as outlined in the book...until Sunday. This way, I can play around with my workout routine this week...change a few things up, then get back to the program on Monday. I don't think this will hurt a thing.


 
Excellent plan. It couldn't hurt a thing. In fact, I'm sure it will get things moving in the right direction again. The whole idea behind refeeds is to avoid the typical low-cal stall out or in your case fall out from ketosis.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 20, 2010)

So, here's the deal....

Today....Not a free-for-all, just relaxing a bit. I put the digital food scale away.
Tomorrow through Sunday~ All about *targets* and *minimums*. I will take in a minimum of 100g Carbs (as per _the book_) and a minimum of 220g Protein a day (per _because I said so_) and will fill in the gaps with fat. So, we're talking about a Total caloric intake of 2180~2200 calories per day....that's as high as I want to go right now....My maintenance cals were always lower than the average numbers recommended. I'll work on that issue later.

~400 Calories from Carbs (minimum)
~880 Calories from Protein (minimum)
~900 Calories from Fat (100 grams daily)

This is, of course, not chiseled in stone. But since it won't be for a terribly long period, I don't think it will be a problem....whay do I keep saying that?

Food sources will still be as clean as possible. Fats will come from EVOO, avocado, etc...Protein supplements may be used more freely to keep protein intake high. Carbs will come from healthy sources, such as Milky Way Bars, Ice Cream, Chocolate Mousse, Pudding, Cheesecake, etc.......psych!


Waiting for that special geeky someone to chime in......


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so that 100 grams of carbs won't take long to consume.

Just kidding...I only had 6oz. of rotini. Either way....

Anybody have a pin? Cause I need to be POPPED.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so that 100 grams of carbs won't take long to consume.
> 
> Just kidding...I only had 6oz. of rotini. Either way....
> 
> Anybody have a pin? Cause I need to be POPPED.


 
I was thinking the 100g of fat was a little too high actually.
Are you doing 2-2.5 grams of carbs per pound of lbm and 1 g per pound of protein? I don't think I even got in 100g of fat while following ud2.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *I was thinking the 100g of fat was a little too high actually.*Are you doing 2-2.5 grams of carbs per pound of lbm and 1 g per pound of protein? I don't think I even got in 100g of fat while following ud2.



I think I agree. I was just filling the gaps with fat...maybe not the best idea. (even though that number would be the *maximum* amount of fat to be consumed if i was only taking in the *minimum* grams of carbs and protein.) Lyle called for a minimum of 100g Carbs...hence my starting point there. I could easily go far above that number. As far as Protein is concerned, instead of going with 1gram per pound of LBM, I was going to go with 1gram per pound (or a little above in this case) of bodyweight. I'm trying not to go too crazy with the carbs, so I may go bolistic with the protein, lol. Besides, that one little gram of sugar that has been keeping me away from my protein powder is not going to be a threat, so I can chug-a-lug as much as needed to keep my calories up.


*Lyle on carbs during diet break...*
"The only real comment I want to make in this regards is that it is crucial that daily carbohydrate intake be at least 100 grams per day during a full diet break (i.e. between periods of active dieting). The reason is that this amount of carbohydrates is necessary toincrease levels of thyroid hormone, a critical aspect of up regulating metabolic rate."

*Lyle on protein and fat....*

"Protein intake should be kept at the same levels as on the crash diet (Category 2 and 3 dieters may want to increase their protein intake slightly as higher protein intakes have been found to limit weight regain after a diet ends); vegetable and essential fatty acid intake should remain the same as well. The main change is the addition of more carbohydrates and fats (to raise calories to current maintenance). Carbohydrates need to be raised to at least 100 grams per day (more if you???re exercising), as this is necessary to upregulate thyroid hormone levels. Dietary fat intake should come up as well, to moderate levels (20-25% of total calories is about optimum). Again, I???ll give more details on this in the next chapters. If you???re involved in an exercise program while dieting, you should maintain it at some level during
the break; if you???re not exercising, the break is a good time to start."

(Both of these should answer Curt's earlier question as well.)


Of course, following the inauguration of my diet break, I got on the scale......*216*. Must've been the Benefiber.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2010)

So, my new custom blended protein came in today. 60% WPC and 40% MPI. I eagerly opened up the bag, put it into an acrylic storage container, and prepared myself for a taste test. Hmmm....mixes okay, no solids or clumps noted,color looks good, smells like chocolate...going in for the taste......

*HOLY BITTER *!^#@*^~%#?! THEY LEFT OUT THE SUCRALOSE!*


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

*Day Three of Diet Break....*

Average Daily Intake, 12,300Calories, 500g Fat, 1250g Carbs, 700g Protein.

Okay, so maybe my numbers are a little off.

I never thought I'd say it, but I kinda miss the PSMF regimen. It is so *rediculously simple* to map out a menu for RFL.....this "eating normal" thing is a major pain in the ass. I ate out last night with the Family....*Mexican*, the ultimate health food.....You know what I ordered? *Tilapia* in a soft taco shell, but still...*Tilapia*. Afterwards, I immediately drove my bloated ass over here to make an attempt to enter the macros into fitday...futile......I'll be lucky to make it to Sunday. At the very least, I need to eat ultra~clean until then. I can't stand the thought of franchise food anymore. My "cheats" will have to be limited to sweet potatoes and cottage cheese or something...maybe I'll roll the dice and consume some yogurt....or a bagel......but no more eating out.

Weigh-in today....curious to see what the damage is, thus far.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Day Three of Diet Break....*
> 
> Average Daily Intake, *12,300* Calories, *500g Fat, 1250g Carbs, 700g Protein.*
> .....
> ...


 

Umm... I'm sure you'll be fine???


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, my new custom blended protein came in today. 60% WPC and 40% MPI. I eagerly opened up the bag, put it into an acrylic storage container, and prepared myself for a taste test. Hmmm....mixes okay, no solids or clumps noted,color looks good, smells like chocolate...*going in for the taste......*





Do you say elsewhere in your journal who you order that from?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Do you say elsewhere in your journal who you order that from?



I think so...it was True Protein | High Quality Nutrition and Protein Supplements  .....Lyle McDonald even spoke highly of the site. Of course, they also sell his book I believe...The Scoundrel!

I think it was an honest mistake, really. And since there was no aditional charge for the sucralose, (even though we know it's in there) I view this as a blessing in disguise. Now I have total control over the flavor and sweetness of the powder, depending on my needs.
As my Tee shirt reads, *It's All Good*.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Umm... I'm sure you'll be fine???



 The Michael Phelps diet.

I've only gained a couple of pounds....and I am sure this is *water*...and possibly GAS, lol.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> True Protein | High Quality Nutrition and Protein Supplements  .....Lyle McDonald even spoke highly of the site. Of course, they also sell his book I believe...The Scoundrel!
> (snip)
> As my Tee shirt reads, *It's All Good*.



Thanks!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2010)

Tonight's Menu.....Angel Hair Primavera with saute'ed peppers, onions, black olives,plum tomatoes, zuchinni and an Italian blend of cheeses.

and

Shrimp Quesadillas! A 12" flour tortilla layered with baby spinach, red onions, black olives,shrimp and monterey jack cheese grilled 'til crisp and delicious!

So, I wonder which of these shall I use as part of my Diet Break Bonanza?









Shrimp Quesadilla's the winner!

Now somebody preach to me.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 23, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Shrimp Quesadilla's the winner!
> 
> *Now somebody preach to me*.


 
Okay... 
You know.. that shrimp is really bad for your cholesterol!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Now somebody preach to me.



"Brother and sisters, and the Lord said let there be Shrimp Quesadillas! And it was good! Amen!"


----------



## FMJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> "Brother and sisters, and the Lord said let there be Shrimp Quesadillas! And it was good! Amen!"


 


Too funny! I was gonna do the religious preach too... but I lacked the creativity! IOU reps Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

^Pass those green dots to DaMayor. All repz to the house, right? 

Glad that brought a laugh, though!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been preached. 

I was going to give you reps for that, but I'm in "spread some more around" mode.

Queso's will have to wait until tomorrow night. I shut the restaurant down early so I could catch the last inning of my son's baseball game. I'll come up with something equally carb-a-licious on the way home. Either that or I'll raid his Lucky Charms at 2:00am...again, lol.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Queso's will have to wait until tomorrow night. I shut the restaurant down early so *I could catch the last inning of my son's baseball game.* I'll come up with something equally carb-a-licious on the way home. Either that or I'll raid his Lucky Charms at 2:00am...again, lol.





At first I thought you were saying you were _the catcher_ at your son's ball game. 

Very cool of you to attend the game!

Looking forward to reading about your carb-a-licious substitute. Of course, Lucky Charms always work!

I'm sitting at the computer spitting into a Pyrex measuring cup, stubbornly trying to create an illusion for myself that I lost some weight this week. 





Down about a pound from last week. Wtf? There's not much spit left.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Very cool of you to attend the game!



Yeah, I was glad to have made it. The way I see it, this business isn't growing up....my son is....entirely too fast.


> Looking forward to reading about your carb-a-licious substitute. Of course, Lucky Charms always work!


I opted for a MetRx Protein Plus bar.....and later followed it with some honey roasted cashews. I'm afraid the time has come to start weaning myself off of carbs. Otherwise, Monday will be a very very long day.



> I'm sitting at the computer spitting into a Pyrex measuring cup, stubbornly trying to create an illusion for myself that I lost some weight this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find this image disturbing, lol! I will give it some thought, and see if I can make any recommendations.....SUB-Built advice, of course.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> The way I see it, this business isn't growing up....my son is....entirely too fast.



One hundred years is nothing. I'll be 48 in August and it's like a runaway train. My one family member? I can remember holding a newborn on my chest, less than five pounds. Now they're up to my shoulder for height. It's insanity! 



DaMayor said:


> I find this image disturbing, lol!



heh


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> One hundred years is nothing. I'll be 48 in August and it's like a runaway train. My one family member? I can remember holding a newborn on my chest, less than five pounds. Now they're up to my shoulder for height. It's insanity!



Yep. Seems like yesterday I remember our shopping "conversations" as he rode in the shopping cart. Now he's 5'-1" and 130lbs.....and he's only TEN YEARS OLD! Why do people think I'm working out? I'm getting into shape so I can defend myself when he's Sixteen, lol!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Well folks, about thirty-six hours from now I'll be hopping back on the RFL wagon. With this in mind, tonight will be my last bit of dietary foolery, (Mamma better hide those Poptarts, heh) and tomorrow will be treated as a "Free Meal" day rather than a carb fest. (Not that I have been going completely insane with the carbs anyway)

I will send out a memo to my employees, letting them know that Satan will be arriving sometime Wednesday morning....or thereabouts....depending on how fast the sugar is purged from my system. I am both curious and anxious to see how I will come off of the higher carb and fat splurge I have been on, ("Splurge" by my anal retentive RFL standards, anyway) considering that I was never a huge fan of a high carb intake in the first place. 

I sure as heck hope to see some fat loss within the next week or two.....Time's a wastin'....Thong Season is almost here!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well folks, about thirty-six hours from now I'll be hopping back on the RFL wagon. With this in mind, tonight will be my last bit of dietary foolery, (Mamma better hide those Poptarts, heh) and tomorrow will be treated as a "Free Meal" day rather than a carb fest. (Not that I have been going completely insane with the carbs anyway)
> 
> I will send out a memo to my employees, letting them know that Satan will be arriving sometime Wednesday morning....or thereabouts....depending on how fast the sugar is purged from my system. I am both curious and anxious to see how I will come off of the higher carb and fat splurge I have been on, ("Splurge" by my anal retentive RFL standards, anyway) considering that I was never a huge fan of a high carb intake in the first place.
> 
> I sure as heck hope to see some fat loss within the next week or two.....Time's a wastin'....Thong Season is almost here!


 
Yeah man! I'm actually very curious myself. Now we get to see if all the theories come together. Have you been doing cardio all this time?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah man! I'm actually very curious myself. Now we get to see if all the theories come together. Have you been doing cardio all this time?



Doing Cardio *who*!? Why, I'll have you know that I'm a happily married man!

Heyyyyyellll no.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Doing Cardio *who*!? Why, I'll have you know that I'm a happily married man!
> 
> Heyyyyyellll no.


 
LOL! Geez, I was just asking. So Mickey D didn't suggest it in his RFL? He mentions it a few times in UD2.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> LOL! Geez, I was just asking. So Mickey D didn't suggest it in his RFL? He mentions it a few times in UD2.



*looks both ways* So, Uh, what's this Cardio chick look like? I don't think we've met. 

I don't recall what the Dietetic Deity said about cardio....must have been blinded by the carbs. Either way, it's too late to start now.....and UD2.0 is for you narrow~arsed types, lol.
I know one thing...If I weren't wearing two pants sizes smaller than what I was wearing when I started this thing, I'd swear I've gained ten pounds. Either that or I'm getting ready to give birth to an Alien. I won't miss carbs at all, nor the freakin' BLOATED feeling. Whew!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *looks both ways* So, Uh, what's this Cardio chick look like? I don't think we've met.


 
I dunno... but she must be good.. Everyones doing her! 



DaMayor said:


> I don't recall what the Dietetic Deity said about cardio....must have been blinded by the carbs. Either way, it's too late to start now.....and UD2.0 is for you narrow~arsed types, lol.
> I know one thing...If I weren't wearing two pants sizes smaller than what I was wearing when I started this thing, I'd swear I've gained ten pounds. Either that or I'm getting ready to give birth to an Alien. I won't miss carbs at all, nor the *freakin' BLOATED feeling*. Whew!


 
Yep. I know what you mean... 
How do you think I gained 6 pounds in a week?!?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

> Yep. I know what you mean...
> How do you think I gained 6 pounds in a week?!?


 
Well, in the past I would have freaked out about such a "gain"....but it's only water. As of Thurday, I think my weight went up 3 lbs. After yesterday and today...probably 10lbs. , lol. But I'll squeeze all of that out in a week...one way or another.
I'm going to set up camp here in the old kitchen tomorrow and pre-cook my meals for the week. Hopefully this will make life a little easier...*for me*. My employees are own their own, Bwhahahaha!

I'm outta here. Going to go catch some SNL and some RNR.

Later folks!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'm getting into shape so I can defend myself when he's Sixteen, lol!



heh  Smart move! 



DaMayor said:


> (Not that I have been going completely insane with the carbs anyway)
> *snip*
> 
> I sure as heck hope to see some fat loss within the next week or two.....Time's a wastin'....Thong Season is almost here!



lol 

_You _going crazy on carbs would be 4 grams in a day instead of _0.03_ grams. 



FMJ said:


> I dunno... but she must be good.. Everyones doing her!



haHA



DaMayor said:


> Going to go catch some SNL and some RNR.



Enjoy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I sure as heck hope to see some fat loss within the next week or two.....Time's a wastin'....*Thong Season is almost here*!



And you thought the image of CJ spitting into a measuring cup was disturbing?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> And you thought the image of CJ spitting into a measuring cup was disturbing?



I jested.ed.d....Not into the whole butt floss scene.

I am, however, back into the fat-loss scene. This, paired with the business stress scene, should prove to be a true test of DaMayor's metal. But, if all else fails, I will have my health.....unless that fails too.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I jested.ed.d....Not into the whole butt floss scene.
> 
> I am, however, back into the fat-loss scene. This, paired with the business stress scene, should prove to be a true test of DaMayor's metal. But, if all else fails, I will have my health.....unless that fails too.


 
I think we tested your metal already, peanut butter boy! It was magically delicious!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I think we tested your metal already, peanut butter boy! It was magically delicious!



 Got me.

But Alas! No more peanut butter for eight weeks! 

(Nor Cashews, Curt "am-I-cutting-or-bulking?" James!)

I have again cast my net for bounty of the sea! Give me Bluefin, of give me Death! .............Or just pass the protein.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2010)

*Back on the Wagon....

850Calories,15.9g Fat, 8.2g Carbs., 163.2g Protein *

Here we go again.....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Got me.
> 
> But Alas! No more peanut butter for eight weeks!
> 
> ...



I just ate a single raw cashew in your honor.



Triple Threat said:


> And you thought the image of CJ spitting  into a measuring cup was disturbing?



Hey, *KNOCK IT IF YOU HAVE TO!!!!* _grrr_

All the machinations I went through to drop from 194.6 to 193.3 were *worth it.* lol


----------



## FMJ (Apr 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Back on the Wagon....*
> 
> *850Calories,15.9g Fat, 8.2g Carbs., 163.2g Protein *
> 
> Here we go again.....


 
_*We're behind you tuna boy! God speed!*_


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> _*We're behind you tuna boy! God speed!*_



*straps on his special Tuna Helmet....checks instruments...*


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

Alright folks, flight 216 has cleared the runway. Please note that the no smoking sign is on, and make sure your seatbelts are fastened securely. Again, thank you for flying Albacore Airlines.

*Tonight's Menu...

876Calories, 14.4g Fat, 5.4g Carbs.,175.4g Protein *

Odd thing happened pre-workout today. I hopped on the scale, and there was that familiar number...216. I was pleasantly surprised that I hadn't gained any weight, but then I was somewhat worried that *I hadn't gained any weight*. I certainly hope that my diet break wasn't below maint. calories....surely it couldn't have been. Oh well, back to work anyway.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright folks, flight 216 has cleared the runway. Please note that the no smoking sign is on, and make sure your seatbelts are fastened securely. Again, thank you for flying Albacore Airlines.
> 
> *Tonight's Menu...*
> 
> ...


 
Wow.. that's a little strange. I gained 6 freggin pounds when I went up to maintainence. 
Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much. I think as long as you came close you raised your levels enough to break your dieting "adaptation" and should resume losing bodyfat. Still a little weird though.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

Peel the sticker off the scales' little window. Someone's playing a prank on you!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Peel the sticker off the scales' little window. Someone's playing a prank on you!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

*arms outstretched pointing to either side*

Please note that the exits are located at each side of the cabin. Unfortunately, due to budgeting issues, we no longer offer parachutes. Again, thank you for flying Albacore Airlines!

*pushes CJ and FMJ out of the hatch*




Reminds me of a funny story. I once did contract/warranty service for a manufactured housing company. I had a call some two hours away about a clothes dryer in one of the new homes. (came with the house) The customer said that the instrument panel/front of the machine was badly discolored. So the factory loaded me up with a new one. When I got there, the little old lady showed me the machine. I looked at it, reached over and *removed the protective plastic film*, got her signature and left. .....$75.00 for the call, $.20-something  per mile and $27.00 and hour.....I kinda miss working for those guys, lol!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

*Tuna and Turkey and Whey, Oh My!*

Okay, so that was a stupid title....

*861Calories, 9.8g Fat, 11.6g Carbs, 170.9g Protein.  *

Right back with the program. Nothing foreign or new...no surprises. The usual slight headache today, a little irritability, and feeling a little wrung out....I believe "whoosh[ed]" is the trendy term many use...so I'll keep an eye on H20 intake.

*Workout Thoughts and Miscellaneous Ponderings*

Yesterday's workout was much stronger...no need to post the numbers since I'm just going through the motions, although I was impressed that my legs were pretty tough......and pretty sore today.
Need to work Hams and Glutes more often....seems to be the area I have lost both fat and possibly lean mass as well. I tend to concentrate on Quads mostly....
I'm going to avoid net carbs....
If I were to start a Band, I think I would name it *Chromatic Tuna and the Ketones.*....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *pushes CJ and FMJ out of the hatch*



Do we get _spotters?_






YouTube Video













DaMayor said:


> Reminds me of a funny story. I once did contract/warranty service for a  manufactured housing company. I had a call some two hours away about a  clothes dryer in one of the new homes. (came with the house) The  customer said that the instrument panel/front of the machine was badly  discolored. So the factory loaded me up with a new one. When I got  there, the little old lady showed me the machine. I looked at it,  reached over and *removed the protective plastic film*, got her  signature and left. .....$75.00 for the call, $.20-something  per mile  and $27.00 and hour.....I kinda miss working for those guys,  lol!



  



DaMayor said:


> If I were to start a Band, I think I would name it *Chromatic Tuna and the Ketones.*....



I'd be listening!


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

I lost my stomach for a moment there, watching that vid. OMG I could never do that!

Chromatic Tuna and the Keytones - I love it!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Chromatic Tuna and the Keytones - I love it!



I may have to go the band route if business doesn't pick up soon.


*DOMS, Depression and Indoor Soccer Shoes*

So, I now have a better understanding of the benefits/effects of doing press movements "flat footed". Tuesday, I did leg press while wearing indoor soccer shoes. They're flat bottomed, as opposed to the running shoes I usually wear, and *definately* had an impact on Hams and Glutes when doing press movements. I noticed that when I use the incline leg press, I tended to push moreso off of the ball/toes...these bad boys seemed to fix that, and I was able to push more weight as well....Needless to say, I'll be taking it easy on the legs today.
The depression? DaMayor is now taking votes for chapter 7,11, or 13 bankruptcy....Myehhhh, exhausted from of bailing the boat. But no big deal, it's time I figured out what to do next anyway. But there's no sense in wallowing in that here in the journal of levity, eh?

Maybe I'll get back to work on that cookbook...and create my own website so I can belittle people who only bought the first edition...heh heh.

So today's workout will be slightly different....I need to mix things up.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2010)

*Food...

866Cals, 18.5g Fat, 11.0g Carbs. 164.4g Protein *

No gym today...I need to heal up.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Food...*
> 
> *866Cals, 18.5g Fat, 11.0g Carbs. 164.4g Protein *
> 
> No gym today...I need to heal up.


 

What's the good word Mr. Mayor?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What's the good word Mr. Mayor?



Still healing....resting....recovering. I was going to go to the gym today, but we've been rockin' and rollin' since we opened at 11:00, and honestly I'm kinda tired.....with six or so hours to go before I close the joint. Plus, my right arm is still a little screwy. I've got a touch of tendonitis going on....and I think I blew a gasket doing leg work the other day.

...Yeah, T.M.I., lol.


*BUT*, we're still on the diet. Only seven more weeks to go. Should be changing over to Cat2 very soon. All of my freakin' pants are falling off, and I think I saw an AB the other night.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Still healing....resting....recovering. I was going to go to the gym today, but we've been rockin' and rollin' since we opened at 11:00, and honestly I'm kinda tired.....with six or so hours to go before I close the joint. Plus, my right arm is still a little screwy. I've got a touch of tendonitis going on....and I think I blew a gasket doing leg work the other day.
> 
> ...Yeah, T.M.I., lol.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that sounds very encouraging! Did you happen to weight in? I'm still waiting to see if your diet break has accomplished it's purpose.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wow, that sounds very encouraging! Did you happen to weight in? I'm still waiting to see if your diet break has accomplished it's purpose.



I didn't weigh in today. I did Tuesday..216. I think I noted that somewhere earlier. I may go in tomorrow morning or afternoon. 
I'm feeling "leaner" for sure, (probably drying out again, lol) and definately look better. Kinda look like I successfully delivered the twins. I'm eager to see what the next 15-20lbs. will do....this is when progress will be more noteable. I've always been able to carry more "weight" than some and still look "normal". 200lbs. was my average for years..never looked fat, really. I'd like to get down to about 190, see what things look like, then eat up and get JACKED.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *I didn't weigh in today. I did Tuesday..216. *I think I noted that somewhere earlier. I may go in tomorrow morning or afternoon.



I'm going to skip meal 6 and dehydrate just so I can see a drop in weight tomorrow a.m., damn it. 



DaMayor said:


> I'm feeling "leaner" for sure, (probably drying out again, lol) and  definately look better. Kinda look like I successfully delivered the  twins. I'm  eager to see what the next 15-20lbs. will do....this is when progress  will be more noteable. I've always been able to carry more "weight" than  some and still look "normal". 200lbs. was my average for years..never  looked fat, really. *I'd like to get down to about 190, see what things  look like, then eat up and get JACKED.*



When I dropped via starvation methods and then went back to eating, it was amazing. I don't know where I went wrong. 

...

Probably turning every meal into a cheat meal. 

Best wishes for 190!


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

And your 190 is probably my 150, good sir. As lean as you seem to believe I am, I trust in the words of one Dave Palumbo who offered during a seminar that most of us believe we have a lot more lean tissue than we actually possess. 

People cut with some imagined appearance as their goal at a certain body weight, but then discover upon reaching that goal body weight that they still have ten or twenty pounds of fat to lose! 

I know my 190 is _nowhere near_ as lean as I'd like.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And your 190 is probably my 150, good sir. As lean as you seem to believe I am, I trust in the words of one Dave Palumbo who offered during a seminar that *most of us believe we have a lot more lean tissue than we actually possess. *
> People cut with some imagined appearance as their goal at a certain body weight, *but then discover upon reaching that goal body weight that they still have ten or twenty pounds of fat to lose*!
> 
> I know my 190 is _nowhere near_ as lean as I'd like.



Very *very* true on both counts. Based on the pictures posted on this, and many other BB/fitness sites, there are many folks who think they are ripped to shreds who are really a bit chubby and many who think they are muscle bound beasts who are actually sort of smallish.
 The 190 I am tentatively aiming for is a "look good at the beach, but not _nearly_ ripped" weight. I suppose I should be focusing more on BF% instead of weight, but after starting this diet journey at 242 (and honestly close to 250 a few months before...the heaviest I've been my entire life) 190lbs. seems sort of small to me right now. Secondly, the LBM of 160lbs. I started out with seems, well, really skinny for me. I'd like to think I had a little bit more muscle than that currently. We'll see in another 7 weeks....then I'll know better what I'm working with.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

^


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^



Oh, stop with all the bowing....you're weirding me out, lol!

Seriously, there is a lot to be said about self perception when it comes to weight training. My biggest worry is looking "small", when in reality I'm never going to be a frail guy....I can't. *I have cankles*!


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *I have cankles*!





It's the only smiley I have memorized. That and .

Hmm. What's this over here?

        

Holy crap! 



Yes. Yes indeed.

In other news: scale

Say, should there be a comma between yes and indeed up there?


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Yes. Yes indeed.
> 
> In other news: scale *>>>> Yes. Yes indeed*.
> 
> Say, should there be a comma between yes and indeed up there?



Well, my initial thought was that it should read. "Yes, yes indeed." but then I thought that "Yes. Yes indeed." was perhaps one of those grey area grammar deals, although I'm pretty sure that each ( both "Yes." and "Yes indeed.") would be considered an incomplete sentence. So I'm going with my original impression....which is usually the correct impression...unless my teacher(s) just wanted me to flunk all of those multiple choice exams.

Guess I should plug in some numbers for the day. Yes, yes indeed.

*890Calories, 21.2g Fat,10.6g Carbs, 162.1g protein. * 

I did not add the 2 teaspoons of half and half I put in my coffee earlier.....sue me.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *10.6g Carbs*



Getting out of control there with the carbs! Going a little *wild*, good sir.

Yes, yes indeed.


----------



## FMJ (May 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Getting out of control there with the carbs! Going a little *wild*, good sir.
> 
> Yes, yes indeed.


 
Yeah.. Curt's right. 10 grams? Isn't that your entire weekly allowance? 
I don't see any ketosis in your future, my friend.

Oh, by the way, it's NOT _Yes [comma] yes indeed_.
Although each is an incomplete sentence, they are both still each a sentence. Therefore, _Yes [period] yes indeed._ is correct.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh, by the way, it's NOT _Yes [comma] yes indeed_.
> Although each is an incomplete sentence, they are both still each a sentence. Therefore, _Yes [period] yes indeed._ is correct.



I was wondering if it should have been _Yes [period] Yes [comma] indeed._

But you said *I'm right* so... 

_that's all that counts!_ muahahahah

Ahem.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I did not add the 2 teaspoons of half and half I put in my coffee earlier.....*sue me.*








*YOU ARE COMMANDED* to appear at the place, date, and time specified below at the taking of a deposition in the above case.


----------



## DaMayor (May 3, 2010)

*Quick Review...

935Calories,17.1g Fat, 3.0g Carbs, 186.2g Protein  *

Lots of supplements to day to fill the gaps. Lots of stuff to do...baseball game in 30 minutes.

*The Scale*

About 217 today. Different/heavier clothes, (cargo shorts, belt, etc..who knows)water retention from yesterday's free meal (gone awry)...time to tighten the diet back up...and increase my fiber intake. I'm starting to think that the few vegetables eaten with meals isn't enough after doing this diet for an extended period. I'm thinking that the high intake of meat(s) HAS to eventually build up in the colon. I've been feeling a little more "full"/ slightly bloated, and less energetic....so I'm thinking this must have something to do with it. More later.


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

^Enjoy the ball game! And what fiber are you considering? I've used Benefiber, orange Metamucil, and Fiberlyze by Species Nutrition.


----------



## DaMayor (May 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Enjoy the ball game! And what fiber are you considering? I've used Benefiber, orange Metamucil, and Fiberlyze by Species Nutrition.



Oh, the bad news bears didn't do so well....maybe they'll do better tonight.

I'm not going to add the fiber supp.. As it turns out, everything I looked at was _at least _4g carbs per spoonful. So I kinda tweaked the diet last night....issue solved...although I will curse Jamie Lee Curtis every time I see her Activia commercials....._gradual_ my ass!
So, since my carbs were well over the top last night, I begin the diet again today.


----------



## FMJ (May 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, since my carbs were well over the top last night, I begin the diet again today.


 

Starting.......... _NOW_!


----------



## DaMayor (May 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Starting.......... _NOW_!



Hi, my name is DaMayor. I like weight training bunches, and I am very fond of tuna.


----------



## gtbmed (May 4, 2010)

Wow, you are really getting results with this.  I think I need to run it starting next week.  I'll be much better at sticking to it then with the break from school.  Keep with it, you're giving me motivation to actually diet.

I'm more of a cat1 though so it'll only be for a few weeks, then probably a shift to a light cutting diet with some carb cycling.  I'd like to get down to around 160.


----------



## DaMayor (May 4, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Wow, you are really getting results with this.



It's a kick-butt diet. Very effective if you follow the rules. (please disregard the few posts when I *didn't*)




> I think I need to run it starting next week.  I'll be much better at sticking to it then with the break from school. I'm more of a cat1 though so it'll only be for a few weeks, then probably a shift to a light cutting diet with some carb cycling.  I'd like to get down to around 160



Cool...let us know if we can help. Do a little reading on both the PSFM/RFL and UD2.0 diets. FMJ can clue you in on the UD2.0....he'll be competing professionally soon.....true story. Nah, I think you guys might be in similar positions...I've still got a little further to go before I can sport a banana hammock.



> Keep with it, you're giving me motivation to actually diet..



Thanks, man. If you have any questions we'll be glad to help out......and if things get really bad, we could always ask Built's opinion. (she knows stuff)


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2010)

Do you drink your tuna?

This video is entirely too long.






YouTube Video











Looks like his site is still up and running, though.

*http://riottraining.com/*

In other news, I mixed Vanilla Peanut Butter Isolyze with the last of my coffee this morning.


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2010)

Man, that's nasty....even I have limits on how tuna is to be consumed. Blaaah!

Okay, back to the numbers....

*Yesterday's macros

902Calories, 7.4g Fat, 10.0g Carbs, 186.4Protein*

*Time for Carb Scrutiny...seeking Ketosis*

*Carbs is Carbs.*
The carbs I entered for yesterday might seem somewhat higher than what I've posted in the past. This is due to the fact that, from this point on, I will be entering _every single gram of carbs. I consume_...including vegetables, which I may have omitted in the past if the amount was less than .5~.75cups. This also includes things such as coffee creamer (.5g carb.s, 1g Fat per teaspoon) or I may stop (have stopped) using these completely, simply because things like this (e.g. Coffeemate) might say 0 sugar on the label, yet have sugar listed as the first item on the ingredient listing.

*Fat Facts.*
It is virtually impossible to follow this diet without encountering fat. Lean chicken breasts have fat, you're taking 10g of fish oil a day, etc. Therefore, I will try to maintain a minimal fat intake, but am not going to get too upset if I overshoot the number (20g max per day) The way I see it, at least the fat I consume is *good fat *with a vital function in the diet process.

*Sticking with the Supplements*

While I have kept up with the calcium, magnesium, potassium, multi-vitamin dose per day, I've gotten slack on the fish oil...usually taking only 5g per day if I remember to do so. Since Lyle has placed great emphasis on fish oil in the book, and we already know that it is very important, I will have to maintain the 10g per day. As for the importance of including this in my daily fat count? Myehh, I think I'll just stick to what I've been doing.

*The Workout. The routine shouldn't be routine.*

After this week, I'm going to change things a bit with the workout. I've been doing the same excercises twice a week......diet or no diet, this just can't be beneficial after months. I really really need to put more emphasis on hams and glutes. Crowded or inaccessible rack area or not, I have GOT to get the squats and deads in. Seems I've gotten away from this area, and I can tell. So I will put some thought into a new routine and post it here. Keep in mind, this workout is only to retain the muscle I currently have. That's it. So the numbers might seem low initially...but this is no problem.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

*The Numbers of DaBeast...

896Calories, 11.8g Fat, 7.9g Carbs., 179.7g Protein *

Alright folks. These are the actual numbers. 

The Scale and Me.....Friends Again.

Today at weigh-in, I could have negotiated a pound or so in my favor, but since I want to be completely honest, I will give the highest number.

*212*.

That's (a minimum of) *30 pounds *to date, people.

Stoked. Got the ball rollin' again...this might be fun.


----------



## FMJ (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *The Numbers of DaBeast...*
> 
> *896Calories, 11.8g Fat, 7.9g Carbs., 179.7g Protein *
> 
> ...


 
Nice!!!
So it looks like your diet break may have paid off! 
Does that 7.9 carbs include veggies 'cause thats a low number right there!
Congrats man. Nice to see hard work pay off.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice!!!
> So it looks like your diet break may have paid off!
> Does that 7.9 carbs include veggies 'cause thats a low number right there!
> Congrats man. Nice to see hard work pay off.



Cool ain't it? I'm getting closer....

Yes, the 7.9 includes veggies. If this is gonna keep working, I'm going to have to get 
*MACRONUTRITIONALLY HARDCORE. *

I figure I've got another ten or fifteen until I can really SEE what I'm working with. Unfortunately, since I've had to abandon isolation work, there are certain areas that need some attention. All in good time.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Today at weigh-in, I could have negotiated a pound or so in my favor, *but since I want to be completely honest*, I will give the highest number.
> 
> *212*.



Honest _schmonest!_ Next time trim your fingernails and go with the 211!



DaMayor said:


> That's (a minimum of) *30 pounds *to date, people.
> 
> Stoked. Got the  ball rollin' again...this might be fun.



Awesome!


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Awesome!





> Congrats man. Nice to see hard work pay off.



Thanks fellahs, you guys have been super supportive.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

*Friday's Feast...

850Calories, 12.8g Fat, 8.4g Carbs,169.9g Protein *

Trying to force feed myself chicken breasts before the dinner crowd shows up. Assuming that they will _show up_.

Going to the *BEACH TOMORROW*! We were going to wait until after lunch, then close up and head out....But if business sucks as bad tonight as it has for the past two days during lunch......*SCREW IT! SURF'S UP, BRAH!*

*At least this year GreenPeace won't try to roll me back into the ocean.*


----------



## FMJ (May 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Friday's Feast...*
> 
> *850Calories, 12.8g Fat, 8.4g Carbs,169.9g Protein *
> 
> ...


 
Hows your energy level? Did you have to re-acclimate to such low calories after your diet break or was it like riding a bike?
850 calories seems barely enough to keep your core temperature at 98 degrees. lol


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

*Green Peace*



DaMayor said:


> We were going to wait until after lunch, then close up and head out....But if *business *sucks as bad tonight as it has for the past two days during lunch......



Enjoy the beach! And of course I hope business picks up.

(Watch out for Green Peace. I've heard they get overzealous at times. Might try rolling anything on the beach back into the ocean!)


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hows your energy level? Did you have to re-acclimate to such low calories after your diet break or was it like riding a bike?
> 850 calories seems barely enough to keep your core temperature at 98 degrees. lol



Energy is about the same, really. It did take a few days to work out the usual pre-ketosis issues, such as headache, irritablity, etc. but after I off-ed a couple of people and cooked them up in a stew I felt much better.

850 is fine if you still have extra coal in the furnace, lol. I'm still pretty far off from my goal, but I'm lookin' a damn site better than I did. Funny thing, about a year ago tomorrow we went to the same beach house (my Mother gets the place every year around Mother's Day) back then, I weighed closer to 250lbs.. The pictures my wife took of me and my son were the pictures I ran across right befoe I started this diet run. So I'll take some more pics in the same locations.....should be a good "half-way point" comparison. Then, next year my wife can take another pic of us......in the _Crab Most Muscular _pose....natives running for high ground.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Enjoy the beach! And of course I hope business picks up.
> 
> (Watch out for Green Peace. I've heard they get overzealous at times. Might try rolling anything on the beach back into the ocean!)



*HE IS ALIVE!*

Myehhhh, business shmiziness...I'm closed and getting ready to pack.

In fact, I've prepared a little ditty in honor of my running away to the Sea...Sadly, since there will be no Corona Extra for me this trip, the song will have to do....Eh hem..

(Buh-Da)Bum-bum-bum bummbum 
Bum-bum-bum bummbum 
bum bum bump buh-da-bum...

Thinkin' bout sponge cake
Watchin' the sun bake
All of those tunas covered in oil
Stretchin' my hamstring on my front porch swing
smell those shrimp they're beginning to boil

Wasted away again in Tunamustardville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of (lite) salt.
Some people claim that Dan Duchaine is to blame,
But I know it's my own damn fault.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

lol 

I was staring longlingly at the donut case when I purchased a bottle of Coke Zero for the commute home today. _Ah, well._

Wasted away again in Tunamustardville!


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

Buried in the sand up to your neck?


----------



## Built (May 9, 2010)

♪♪  ♪...some people claim that there's a woman to blame... <cough>


----------



## FMJ (May 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Buried in the sand up to your neck?


 
Maybe he saw a beached whale and decided to filet it and bring it back to the resturant. Drum up some business, ya know?


----------



## DaMayor (May 10, 2010)

That getaway went by waaay too fast.

Didn't blow the diet...completely. Free meal was scheduled for this trip, didn't drink any Corona's, (damn it) walked three hundred miles through outlet stores, swam against the undertow for eight hours, and wore out my right rotator cuff out from reaching in my back pocket for the wallet O' plenty.
But, it was much different than this time last year....felt much better about taking off the old shirt, actually got one of those, "wow, have you been working out?" compliments, and kept up with the ten-year-old just fine...and *that's* what it's all about.

Typical Monday....juggling a hundred bits of chaos. New Pepsi machine set-up...4 hours...right through the lunch rush. Donated my rest. space for a bon voyage get together tonight....YMCA people running in and out with table cloths, D.J. setting up his gig rig....needless to say,  the workout is re-scheduled for tomorrow.

Time to crack a can of tuna....we ain't all the way there...yet.


----------



## DaMayor (May 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Maybe he saw a beached whale and decided to filet it and bring it back to the resturant. Drum up some business, ya know?



I actually thought about harvesting some krill. Did see a couple of Dolphins about twenty yards out, but they got away.


----------



## DaMayor (May 10, 2010)

So, my place is packed with 90-plus swim team people, the dining room is loaded down with party fare...chicken nuggets, pig-in-a-blanets, dips, chips, cake, pizza, you name it. Where am I going? To the kitchen to sear-off some Haddock.

My Super Hero name is still....

_*Will Power!*_


----------



## DaMayor (May 10, 2010)

Alright, which one of you goobers just called, lol!


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Maybe he saw a beached whale and decided to filet it and bring it back to the resturant. Drum up some business, ya know?







DaMayor said:


> That getaway went by waaay too fast.







DaMayor said:


> I actually thought about harvesting some krill. Did see a couple of *Dolphins *about twenty yards out, but they got away.



_Tastes like chicken? _



DaMayor said:


> Alright, which one of you goobers just called, lol!









_Okay_, it *wasn't* me.


----------



## DaMayor (May 11, 2010)

Curt James said:


> :_Okay_, it *wasn't* me.



You guys are in PA...the call was from VA. 
Who's the hillbilly on IM?


----------



## FMJ (May 11, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You guys are in PA...the call was from VA.
> Who's the hillbilly on IM?


 
Hey Curt... Who's he callin a hillbilly?!?


----------



## DaMayor (May 11, 2010)

*Tunamustardville News...

935Calories,20.4g Fat, 5.4g Carbs., 187.7g Protein. *

*The Workout-short and sweet.
The Scale- 210~211*

Fat intake was a little high today. I had an entire pork tenderloin left over from this weekend, so we'll be munching down on that bad boy for a day or two. 
I'm surprised that my weight went down again....after a semi-slack weekend, I expected some water retention. 

Instead of supplementing with the sugar~free whey shots as I have in the past, I'm going to go with the _TrueProtein_ custom blend this week. Custom blend=the protein that they left the sucralose out of that I have since doctored up. I am curious to know whether that single gram of sugar per serving is going to have any effect on my ability to get into ketosis...that is, if the intake is timed properly. (i.e., post workout) 

I would still like to know which one of you nimrods called last night....that was my wife on the phone, lol. Peninsula, VA....you know who you are.


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey Curt... Who's he callin a hillbilly?!?



_I'm_ the handsome one.


----------



## FMJ (May 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _I'm_ the handsome one.


 

The... handsome one?!?
Okay, I got nothin'.


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2010)

*Now, if the Deliverance Duo is finished....heh.

949Calories,20.5g Fat, 8.6g Carbs. 181.4g Protein. *

Just not feeling it today. I'm following the diet, but I'm not in the groove. Myehhhh, maybe I need to read the book again.....or eat some Tuna.


----------



## FMJ (May 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Now, if the Deliverance Duo is finished....heh.*
> 
> *949Calories,20.5g Fat, 8.6g Carbs. 181.4g Protein. *
> 
> Just not feeling it today. I'm following the diet, but I'm not in the groove. Myehhhh, maybe I need to read the book again.....or eat some Tuna.


 

How can you expect to be in the groove every single day on this kind of diet? The one thing this diet does promise is to make you feel like crap so just put it behind you man. Tomorrow's another day to try to feel into it. If you need a little motivation, jump on the scale again and remember what it told you 3 months ago! Will Power! Right?


----------



## DaMayor (May 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> How can you expect to be in the groove every single day on this kind of diet? The one thing this diet does promise is to make you feel like crap so just put it behind you man. Tomorrow's another day to try to feel into it. If you need a little motivation, jump on the scale again and remember what it told you 3 months ago! Will Power! Right?



Myehhhh....I guess. 

*Day Two of Screwed Up Macros

1,061Calories, 36.5g Fat, 7.0g Carbs.,165.1g Protein.*

Calories and Fat were much higher than I would prefer....In a pinch (starving for some weird assed reason) I grabbed 6oz. of our regular chicken salad today....jacked the fat/cals through the roof before the day even began. This, of course, helped my already optimistic, if not just damn bubbly, mood. 

*Single Gram Psychosis?*

I have reached the conclusion that the single gram of sugar in my protein powder (and coffee creamer, non-dairy or otherwise) is just enough to prolong the agony of making the transition into ketosis. My mood has been all over the place, although it seems to have spent more time in the "who's ass can I jack up first?!?" zone.  Kind of like Roid Rage without the Roids. The solution is really quite simple. Either I eliminate *any and all *trace amounts of sugar and get back on the keto-wagon, or go get a bag of freakin' granulated sugar and a spoon. So, I will go invest in some more sugar-free protein shots and a few hundred pounds of tuna....I might be filing chapter 11 soon, but I'll look good in a suit at the hearing, damn it!


----------



## FMJ (May 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Myehhhh....I guess.
> 
> *Day Two of Screwed Up Macros*
> 
> ...


 
Well...
Aren't you a basket full of sunshine.


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well...
> Aren't you a basket full of sunshine.



Well, out of the six years I've owned this place, I think the last two (pretty bad ones) are starting to catch up with me. It's been pretty tough around here lately, and that paired with the mood altering characteristics of the diet are turning me into the grumpy old man, lol.

*You kids stay outta my yard!*


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2010)

*Back on the Tuna Wagon

848Calories, 14.0g Fat, 3.0g Carbs., 170.0g Protein.* 

*That's *more like it. I should be headachy, grumpy, and squeezed dry of any excess water in a couple of days. 
Back to the gym Monday...skipped yesterday's session....aggravated my right arm injury while working on the wife's car. Then, after switching to my left hand, did the _slip-o-the-wrench _and sprained my damn thumb on my left hand. Freakin' imports...who the heck puts the fuel filter under the hood...and everything else, anyway?

Tuna time....


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

So...this a journal about eating "_tuna_".  That's  my kind of journal!  Pics?


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So...this a journal about eating "_tuna_".  That's  my kind of journal!  Pics?



LOL! Yeah, it seems to be. I'd hate to see what my Mercury levels look like.


----------



## FMJ (May 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> LOL! Yeah, it seems to be. I'd hate to see what my Mercury levels look like.


 
Thats so funny you mentioned that.. I was going to ask if that was actually a concern to you or not. I've read that people shouldn't consume more than 12oz of tuna a week because of mercury but that was years ago. Is this still a valid concern?


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thats so funny you mentioned that.. I was going to ask if that was actually a concern to you or not. I've read that people shouldn't consume more than 12oz of tuna a week because of mercury but that was years ago. Is this still a valid concern?



Heck yeah! Especially since 99% of all of the seafood we eat is imported from nasty little nations. I might be eating *cat* for all I know! Good thing Cat's good with MUSTARD!


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

mustard and lowfat mayo with bacon bits


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Good thing Cat's good with MUSTARD!



Man, I have *GOT *to get to your restaurant. I'm only like 900 miles away. I'm placing my order for "cat with mustard" now. Look for a visit in June or July!


----------



## DaMayor (May 17, 2010)

Speaking of cat....Yesterday was *free meal *day. Went to the Hibachi Grill with the family for a belated Mother's Day get together for the Mom-in-law. (Her idea to go there) So, as I sat at the table pondering my *limited* plan of attack on this *buffet*, I wondered, "just what the hell are we doing here?"  lol! My wife has been dieting, my son is down right paranoid about eating anything other than pizza or chicken nuggets, my wife's Aunt, who had gastric bypass surgery a while back can only eat a handfull of food at a time, and my brother-in-law just had the "gastric sleeve" procedure. The only person who could get their money's worth was our 14 year old Nephew!
So anyway...there was no bread, no rice, no sushi, no noodles, no desert, no sugar for DaMayor. I didn't even eat the fortune cookie. I did, however, bust a move on some serious shrimp and crab....pushed the limits with som General Tso Chicken.

So, knowing that I went well over my ideal carbohydrate limit for the day, and since my right arm may never have adequate time to heal up, today's workout will be more depletion oriented. I am going to increase reps and lighten the load just a bit....just for today.

*Today's Projected Food Totals...

879Calories, 11.5g Fat, 9.2g Carbs. 178.8g Protein. *

Still trying to avoid using the True Protein blend this week.....although I must say those protein shots are getting a bit expensive. But, after 12 weeks of this diet, anything other than tuna is preferred.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

fucking hate restaurants when I did PSMF. I called it protein only you stupid motherfucker


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2010)

^lol


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Today's Projected Food Totals...
> 
> 879Calories*



I had several sub 900 days when I was cutting to 150 lbs. Those are no fun.


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I had several sub 900 days when I was cutting to 150 lbs. Those are no fun.


 
I dunno how you guys do it. Even on UD2, I never went below 1200. 
As of now, I'm over 900 calories my first two meals.


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I had several sub 900 days when I was cutting to 150 lbs. Those are no fun.



Well, if there is one thing positive about owning a (rapidly failing) restaurant in this economy, between the stress and the constant exposure to food, I'm usually adequately pissed off enough to stick to this diet. If nothing else, I can be successful at *that*.


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fucking hate restaurants when I did PSMF.



Hell Yeah! Reastaurants SUCK!


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

Alright, so it's been a lousy day...back to the stats. At least _they're_ under control.

*917Calories,19.5g Fat, 8.3g Carbs, 161.3g Protein.  *

Good workout yesterday...sore as a mo-fo today.

Going home to pre-cook eggs for the week. And I'm going to experiment with a protein bar recipe I've come up with....I'll let you know how _that_ goes.


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2010)

*Ketosis commeth.....

886Calories, 9.2g Fat, 7.8g Carbs, 186.5g Protein  *

Man, this is going to be one Beeeeotch of a transition..whew! I wish the old bod would hurry up and burn off that last bit of glycogen before I go Postal on somebody, lol. Fortunately, I have a little stash at home just in case I get too edgy or start to go through peanut butter withdrawal.....

*True Protein "Brownies"*

8 Scoops True Protein Powder, cheap chocolate flavor. 
4 Tbsp. Cocoa Powder (unswettened, of course)
7 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
Splenda as Required (about 1/2 cup)

Mix dry ingredients well.
Whisk egg and egg whites briefly, combine with dry ingredients.
Blend eggs and dry ingredients with an electric mixer until well incorporated and aerated (not meringue, mind you) and slightly glossy. If the mixture is too stiff, drizzle a small amount of warm water in as you go. You want this to be a dough-like consistency, not too loose. Pour into a greased 9x9 pan and pop into a 350* pre-heated oven for 14-17 minutes.

Now, I'm not going to lie, these bad boys are NOT brownies...they are a bit dry just due to the lack/absence of fat in the mix. For those of you who are too whimpy to stick to a hard-core low carb/low fat diet, p) feel free to add a smallish amount of heavy cream, butter, or natty p-nut butter to give these guys a bit of moisture. I imagine for those who are concerned about colon funtion the addition of some psyllium husk might not hurt, other than the additional carbs and fat.

It's Tuna Time! Wish me luck on this blood sugar crash.....or start to collect bail money now.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

add some peanut butter to moisten them or oils. 
Also, you can do the same with 1 scoop of whey, 1 egg, 1 tbsp of peanut butter and a little water. Nuke it in a cup on 70% of the power level for 1-2 minutes and bammmm!!!


----------



## FMJ (May 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Ketosis commeth.....*
> 
> *886Calories, 9.2g Fat, 7.8g Carbs, 186.5g Protein *
> 
> Man, this is going to be one Beeeeotch of a transition..whew! _*I wish the old bod would hurry up and burn off that last bit of glycogen before I go Postal on somebody*_, lol.


 
Your numbers always amaze me Marc. How you even have the energy to type is astounding to me. 
As for getting through your glycogen.. can't you incorporate some high rep/low weight depletion workouts for those first few days to speed up the process? I know it's a little late now.. but in theory, it should be practical. UD2 uses depletion full body routines to burn though glycogen stores. It stands to reason that you could do the same just to speed up ketosis.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Your numbers always amaze me Marc. How you even have the energy to type is astounding to me.
> As for getting through your glycogen.. can't you incorporate some high rep/low weight depletion workouts for those first few days to speed up the process? I know it's a little late now.. but in theory, it should be practical. UD2 uses depletion full body routines to burn though glycogen stores. It stands to reason that you could do the same just to speed up ketosis.



Well, once you get used to the program, it ain't that bad. Okay, so it *sucks*...you just learn to live with it.

I considered a depletion workout after one of my less-than-structured free meals....seemed to make sense. But the last time I mentioned depletion, Built yelled at me.....she's such a meanie, that one.
I believe the danger of a depletion-type workout would be that one would do *too* much, thereby running the risk of losing LBM rather than preserving it.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2010)

It sucks monkey butt. dont fucking lie.


----------



## FMJ (May 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I believe the danger of a depletion-type workout would be that one would do *too* much, thereby running the risk of losing LBM rather than preserving it.


 
Ahh, I see. Well, do half the volume then. Instead of 10 sets for each body part, do 5. Would that still be too much? I guess in the end, it's only three days. LBM is so hard to come by, why risk it.
I can see her point.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ahh, I see. Well, do half the volume then. Instead of 10 sets for each body part, do 5. Would that still be too much? I guess in the end, it's only three days. *LBM is so hard to come by, why risk it.*I can see her point.



Exactly. Why would I sacrifice all of *THIS **RuPaul hand jesture* fineness and musculature? lol! 
Heck, I'm surprised I didn't lose ALL of it (LBM) after my last (year or so of) "let's see how slack we can get" laziness. Ha, and I thought I was a BIG ol' boy....more like, I was an above average sized guy in a fat suit.

Oh, and to answer your question in Curt's journal......Yes, today, some forty-four years ago, you were all blessed with the Birth of DaMayor. No Birthday Cake for me though.....although I am going to sneak over to...don't repeat this....GNC! Got a little B-Day cash...want to see what kind of high-priced crap I can waste it on, lol. But, knowing me, I'll just save it and use it to buy tuna and protein shots later on. 
Following my GNC journey, I will purposefully SKIP today's workout (stiff neck, I'll do it Saturday) and go to watch my boy play baseball.....might even go get myself a steak afterwards....Oohhhh, can't do that...fat content's too high. Snap! I guess I'll have to opt for Lobster.

Okay, so GNC still sucks.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2010)

*Cardio and Sunburn*

So, yesterday was a potentially disastrous day for diet. We took my son and his buddy to the water park in Charleston. Mid-day, while the boys ate pizza and my wife tried to hang on via a bag of baked chips, (this place only sold complete junk, typical of any park)  I realized that I had brought *nothing* to eat, other than the one protein shot I threw in the car. So, from 8:00am until about 4:00pm I fasted. Of course, one good thing was created from this....*Kid Cardio*. All it takes is two ten-year-olds, 200 acres of water rides, and the water slide they (we) went down about fifty times....the one that involved climbing ten flights of stairs each ride. In the end, we located a little seafood joint and I was able to eat...although I fear the fat and possibly carb content was too high overall.

So, again I begin today. Monday, the craziest day of the week, worn out, sunburned.....This should be a great day.

*Glute and Quad Theft*

A little concern here. Seems that my butt and legs have left town. I have forever been able to maintain legs....last night my wife said they looked skinny. Skinny? Never in my life have I had skinny legs! And the gluteus maximus? It ain't maximus anymore. I've gone from 38's to 34's and they're only staying up because of my belt!...the belt that I have run out of holes/ will have to punch some more. . From sprinter to splinter?... 
Anyway, I'm wondering if the diet have robbed me of my lower body, or if I'm not doing something properly. I'm thinking I should just hang on until the mid-section gets leaner (lean) and then work on leg comp. when I do a bulk this fall/winter.  Overthinking?


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2010)

*Monday....the other white meat...............

885Calories,18.2g Fat, 3.6g Carbs, 168.5 Protein  *

Okay, so it's official. This lack of energy thing SUCKS. Today's workout was, well, not very motivated. Mondays at the "Y", as I have probably mentioned before, are very busy with Yuppies experiencing post-weekend guilt, teenie boppers and  Not-Bigs. I'm not exactly johnny-jacked-up at the moment, but I would really like to keep my program moving along when I get in the gym. Oh well...

The scale now reads.....*drum roll*......*208*.  Bye bye 34 pounds of fluff...
Fat loss is starting to slow down, as expected...almost time to jump over to Cat 2.......................and RE-FEEDS!

I know this journal has become predictable...if not down right boring......Thanks for your support guys....and gal!


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Cardio and Sunburn*
> 
> So, yesterday was a potentially disastrous day for diet. We took my son and his buddy to the water park in Charleston. Mid-day, while the boys ate pizza and my wife tried to hang on via a bag of baked chips, (this place only sold complete junk, typical of any park)  I realized that I had brought *nothing* to eat, other than the one protein shot I threw in the car. So, from 8:00am until about 4:00pm I fasted. Of course, one good thing was created from this....*Kid Cardio*. All it takes is two ten-year-olds, 200 acres of water rides, and the water slide they (we) went down about fifty times....the one that involved climbing ten flights of stairs each ride. In the end, we located a little seafood joint and I was able to eat...although I fear the fat and possibly carb content was too high overall.
> 
> ...


Curt, what's your bodyfat level as of now?


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, what's your bodyfat level as of now?



Curt? Okay, I'll answer for Curt, lol...

Not exactly sure of the BF%, I've been going by the mirror and how clothes fit, etc. Seem to have retained a decent amount of muscle, but still think I have another 15, possibly 20 lbs. before the abs show up....not sure..we'll see.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

OH crap!!! DUH!!!!

I was looking at two threads at the same time...the miracle of firefox and windows 7.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Curt? Okay, I'll answer for Curt, lol...
> 
> Not exactly sure of the BF%, I've been going by the mirror and how clothes fit, etc. Seem to have retained a decent amount of muscle, but still think I have another 15, possibly 20 lbs. before the abs show up....not sure..we'll see.


Well, if you get to the ab walls, in which you'll see traces of the outline, you're most likely at 10-12%


----------



## DaMayor (May 26, 2010)

*May 26th....and going, and going....

926Calories, 11.2g Fat, 3.0 g Carbs, 192.3g Protein. *

Uh huh...that's right.....chicken and tuna, chicken and tuna...

Now, hopefully I won't die from a bowel obstruction.

Working out tomorrow....trying to save the biz today.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

How much longer you going to be developing fins and flippers, bud?


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, what's your bodyfat level as of now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao 

I recently dropped from my 36 dress slacks to 34.

Uh, fwiw. And since you weren't talking to me anyway. lol


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *May 26th....and going, and going....
> 
> 926Calories, 11.2g Fat, 3.0 g Carbs, 192.3g Protein. *
> 
> ...


Drano anyone?

Actually a client of mine (a nurse) had to dig her hand up some guy's asshole and pull out the shit because he couldnt shit. They had some special name for it, but I called it pulling shit out of his ass. 
Nice right?


----------



## DaMayor (May 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Drano anyone?
> 
> Actually a client of mine (a nurse) had to dig her hand up some guy's asshole and pull out the shit because he couldnt shit. They had some special name for it, but I called it pulling shit out of his ass.
> Nice right?



It's called an impaction. (fecal impaction) I had the honor and privilege of removing a few myself back in my hospital days....along with inserting catheters, giving enemas, and the occasional assist with Decubitus Debridement....now there's a real fun-fest.



> How much longer you going to be developing fins and flippers, bud?



I don't know...it's getting tougher and tougher to eat this stuff....bock bock bubble bubble. Hopefully I'll hit Cat2 SOON. I remember you telling me this would be when I hit 215, but based on the book it would be more like 200lbs..
I WANT A BAGEL, DAMN IT!


----------



## FMJ (May 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> It's called an impaction. (fecal impaction) I had the honor and privilege of removing a few myself back in my hospital days....along with inserting catheters, giving enemas, and the occasional assist with Decubitus Debridement....now there's a real fun-fest.


 
Boy.. this guys like an onion... the more layers you peel off.. the more it makes you wanna cry!


----------



## DaMayor (May 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Boy.. this guys like an onion... the more layers you peel off.. the more it makes you wanna cry!



Ha! Yeah, I once wanted to be a pediatrician, then a psychologist, so I went to work at the Hospital while I was in college. Needless to say, after working with the mentally whacked for a while, I changed my major to journalism......
The E.R. was cool, Med-Surg. floors were pretty mundane....but overall it was a great learning experience. I'm a pseudo-spaz normally, but go into 'cool mode' during stressful situations...thanks to a few E.R. Docs who put things into perspective for me, lol.


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2010)

Alright, folks, I think the time has come to go at this diet from a Category 2 angle. At 5'-10" and 207~208, I should be within range of Lyle's specs to do this. (even though I think I'm still in the very high teens or low twenties on the B.F.) For the last week and a half my weight has pretty much been the same. My energy level in the gym has diminished greatly....I mean, beyond the usual low energy associated with the diet.....NO gas in the tank, three or four sets and I am *wiped out*.

So, the next question involves _timing_. I will be getting together with some folks on Monday...going to the lake. I know for a fact that bringing chicken, tuna, etc. aboard the boat will be, um, awkward. Granted, this will be the YMCA crowd, the new CEO, etc....but I'd rather not appear to be _showing off _to/for the fitness people, lol. So, I think I will plan a refeed for either this evening or tomorrow, stay strict with the numbers (i.e., not over-do it) and treat Monday as a free meal day....again, within limits. Afterwards, I will resume the diet until the end of next week, followed by another refeed.

This is all I can come up with right now. As you've all seen, I've been sticking to the plan, and with the exception of a gram or two of hidden sugar somewhere, (that I obviously can't find) I can't think of any other logical reason for this stall/plateau. Just getting closer to my set-point, I suppose.

So, carb-a-holics.....should I opt for bagels or rice crispies?


----------



## katt (May 28, 2010)

both


----------



## FMJ (May 28, 2010)

katt said:


> both


 
I second this. Both sounds good to me!


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Working out tomorrow....trying to save the biz today.



Best of luck.



juggernaut said:


> Drano anyone?
> 
> Actually a client of mine (a nurse) had to dig her hand up some guy's asshole and pull out the shit because he couldnt shit. *They had some special name for it*, but I called it pulling shit out of his ass.
> Nice right?



I'd call it, "Old Man, Eat Some Fiber or You is GONNA DIE!™"



FMJ said:


> I second this. Both sounds good to me!



I vote both. 

Have a good time (and good meal) tomorrow, Marcus!


----------



## DaMayor (May 31, 2010)

Well, at the advice of my secret double-D diet Guru, I will be taking a two week diet break, and resume the diet as a Cat2 afterwards.

The timing of this, well, couldn't be...better. My Aunt passed away last night. My sister(s) and I were here closest remaining relatives, so this week is going to be one of those weird, busy types that follow the passing of a family member. While I have, in part due to the previous job I described earlier, learned to understand and accept the dying process, I cannot put into words how much I dislike the things that have to be dealt with as a survivor....going to the funeral home a bit later....man I hate those places. 

But this isn't about me.

Catch Y'all later.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 
She beat me to it as that would've been my suggestion as well. She's a good teacher.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

Keep your chin up


----------



## Built (May 31, 2010)

Ah, shit hon. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FMJ (May 31, 2010)

Yo brutha. I was wondering where you've been. Terrible news. My best to you and your family. Talk to you soon.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. Although my Aunt had been in assisted care for nine years after her stroke, this was still unexpected. But, she was very much at peace at the end. She was a great influence and without her advice, this restaurant would have never existed. She was a very smart woman.

*Funeral Planning....God forgive us all *

So, I've spent the last day or so making arrangements, something that my siblings and I have made every possible effort to address seriously, but usually fail somehow. Yesterday my brother-in-law and I had the funeral home guy laughing out loud. _As hard as I try_, I always manage to interrupt the casket sales pitch (during which we have to endure the flowery descriptions of various "new models" and all of the useless frilly bells and whistles that go along with these) with "what do you have in econo-pine?". We then engaged in a conversation about the possible use of Polyethylene instead of the pricey vaults, maybe with a zippered deal like those hefty freezer bags. The funeral home guy was trying his best to maintain his professionalism, so I let him off the hook with, "Aw, come on man..you can't tell me that you guys don't crack jokes. There's no way you could be this serious and keep your sanity." He grinned, then joined us as "just one of the fellahs", and we hung out while my sis and wife went through the $500.00 floral arrangements...
My bro-in-law is an avid and well known hunter (owns an archery shop) and I used to hunt myself, usually with him, so when the guy said "you will need to *mark the grave*" in our family plot, we looked at each other, I whispered, "Where should we go for coffee first?" ...he looked at us....and lost it out loud. Then we went out to the cemetary, identified the plot, and realized that we had no way of "marking" the spot since they were closed for the holiday. My bro-in-law went to his truck, pulled out an orange hunting vest, and yes, fitted it over the headstone.....*we are all going straight to hell*.

I told my wife that when I shuffle off this mortal coil, she can have me cremated, put my ashes in a Bud Light can and kick me into the woods....save the ten or fifteen grand for the living, y'know?

And I bet my aunt is rolling her eyes and laughing at us....Myself especially, she always knew I was an idiot anyway. We had a lot of fun.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *we are all going straight to hell*.


 
nuff said.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2010)

I told my wife to save money, dump me in the nearest lake so the fishies can eat. If Bones finds me, let her blow me first.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> My Aunt passed away last night. My sister(s) and I were here closest remaining relatives



Very sorry to hear about your aunt passing. 

I'd like to get my house in order as far as those arrangements go.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Very sorry to hear about your aunt passing.
> 
> I'd like to get my house in order as far as those arrangements go.



Thanks, Curt. 

And you know, getting one's affairs in order in advance is really a good idea. I used to think it was morbid, but as I grow older (not old, mind you, just older) I can appreciate the planning done by relatives. My Aunt was a very thorough, intelligent lady. Had she been a man, she would have easily been the *President* of the bank she worked for...for over 40 years.
When I started college, I once got into a bind waiting on student/financial aid and needed books for upcoming classes. For whatever the reason, my parents didn't have the money, so I went to my Aunt. She told me to run back by the bank tht afternoon, so I did. She made me sign a NOTE....WITH INTEREST! LOL! But, she was just giving me experience with 'real world' situations. I've gotten a lot of great financial advice from her over the years. Even after she retired, she kept up with economic trends, etc.....Super cool lady she was.

Oh, while I'm here...

*The Diet Break*

Completely unstructured, slack, and sloppy for the past few days. I even forgot to take my supplements, and I haven't had a chance to work out.
I'll get it back on track next week and post my maintenance plan then.

Thanks again, folks.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

^How old was she?  If you don't mind that question. She sounds perfect.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^How old was she?  If you don't mind that question. She sounds perfect.



She was 80...almost 81. 

*Diet Break...More like Life Break*

So, I guess I should get around to working out sometime in the near future, eh? 
Been running around all week tying up loose ends, so I haven't had a chance to even get *near *the gym. I'll start back on Monday, and finish up this diet break on the 12th. This coming week will be a more structured diet...more of a "clean bulk" (although at maint. cals) approach than the "just eat" approach I've followed this week. Between the rest and eating at ~maint. cals, the workouts should be pretty good....we'll see. Haven't jumped on the scale either..... But, other than the bloated feeling I get from carbs in general, I still fit into my clothes, so I'm not going to sweat it too much. More on this Monday.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> She was 80...almost 81.
> 
> *Diet Break...More like Life Break*
> 
> ...



Good reading an update.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Good reading an update.



And an exciting one at that.

I'll get back into things this coming week.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> And an exciting one at that.
> 
> I'll get back into things this coming week.


 
Let's hope!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *And an exciting one at that.*
> 
> I'll get back into things this coming week.



Hey, I wasn't kidding. This is a good read. 

(You can tell I really mean it because I used a "thumbs up" smiley in the Subject line.)


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 7, 2010)

Here, your aunt would want you to have this.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss man.  

Taking a 2 week break is just what you need.  Take it easy, enjoy yourself (as much as you can anyway) and then you can hit it hard as ever when you start back up!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss man.
> 
> Taking a 2 week break is just what you need.  Take it easy, enjoy yourself (as much as you can anyway) and then you can hit it hard as ever when you start back up!



Thanks, J. 

That's the plan. Week two of the diet break is winding down, and after this weekend's trip to the Low Country (a.k.a. BEACH) for my Son's swim meet, I will be getting back into the program. This might be a little tougher this time around, considering I have endulged in a few "normal" foods.....that I will not list here for fear of being verbally abused, or reported to Lyle.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I have endulged in a few "normal" foods.....that I will not list here *for fear of being verbally abused*, or reported to Lyle.



B-but I thought the verbal _abuse_ was a big part of the appeal of journaling!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

the douchebag is right. We need to insult your stupid ass.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, as some child psychologist (who's name I can't remember..Spock maybe) used to say..._*negative attention is better than no attention at all*_.

Besides, this is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....No warm fuzzies or Rainbows allowed, lol..


----------



## FMJ (Jun 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> the douchebag is right. We need to insult your stupid ass.


 
Notice the natural flow... that's just skill right there.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, as some child psychologist (who's name I can't remember..Spock maybe) used to say..._*negative attention is better than no attention at all*_.



I see that on the regular in the elementary school. Children screaming for attention in any way they can get it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

it's so wrong it's right


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 11, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I see that on the regular in the elementary school. Children screaming for attention in any way they can get it.



I figured you'd recognize that one. I come from a family of teachers....I've heard it many times, lol.


Well, folks.....DaMayor is off to cheer on his son's swim team...then to Da BEACH!

I shall return with many happy tales and hopefully only a slight sunburn.  Then back onto the wagon I will waddle., lol.

Later!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

^Get toasted? I'm all about the SPF5,000. 

Summer school _might_ be in my future, but this is the first day of vacation no matter what!

Kicked it off by donating a unit of blood. Go me!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

TOoooooooooast. Had me some this morning....damn good! I love the carb load days.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 14, 2010)

Alrighty, boys and girl....here we go again.

Jumped on the scale at the swim meet this weekend...not exactly 208 anymore. However, based on Lyle's estimates/possible amount of water weight (and possibly a little fat) that may be gained during refeeds alone, I'm not entirely shocked....plus the scale was a delapidated piece of junk, and I didn't trust it's reading anyway, lol.

So, we're starting off at 214lbs., as a *Cat2* this time around....see how that works for us. I suspect that this transition will be a bit more challenging since I chose to follow the non-counting approach during my week(s) off. I think it will be more of a mental struggle more than anything else...but be forewarned, DaMayor might get a little bitchy this week, so take nothing personally.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm excited to see what Cat2 does for you brother. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

Echoing that sentiment, _welcome back!_


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 15, 2010)

*Yesterday's Numbers...*
896Calories,26.6g Fat, 19.0g Carbs, 140.8g Protein 

Okay, so that was an *unacceptable* start. Bad day all around....biz sucked, spent the afternoon running around spending money I didn't have, then finished off the day under my truck replacing the power steering line in 105* heat. Needless to say, I didn't have the juice to make it to the gym. Today, I'll be running the roads paying taxes, etc....no gym. Sooooo, I'll just start an oddball workout week tomorrow, get my foods in order/stocked up, and go from there. 

*A couple of general notes*. 
Based on the book (assuming that I still use the same LBM...doh) I will still use ~864cals/day as my *absolute minimum*, keep fat and carbs below 20g each, but increase my minimum protein intake to _200g per day_. Since I have been trying to do this via whole foods, the whole eating thing is probably gonna suck. The majority of protein powders have a minimum of one gram of sugar per serving, so they'll be out of the equation. I'm starting to be a bit concerned about over-doing the tuna thing with all of the mercury phobia going around, so I guess I should think about changing my avatar to chicken...
I'll also incorporate a 5 hour refeed once a week and utilize the free meal if I really need to.

I'm ready to get this party started....hope my results are similar to the first go-round.


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2010)

Not entirely similar; you're in a different percent bodyfat class now. But you'll see the improvements in the mirror more this time. Last time, the improvements showed more on the scale, and in how your clothes no longer fit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Good luck. I loved being a cat2. the carb load made me jizz.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 15, 2010)

Built said:


> Not entirely similar; you're in a different percent bodyfat class now.


Even if I snuck into class?



> But you'll see the improvements in the mirror more this time. Last time, the improvements showed more on the scale, and in how your clothes no longer fit.



*I certainly hope so*. I've gained a few lbs.back, but clothing still fits the same...if that makes any sense. I have experienced a noteable change in tone following this diet break. Feel a little "fluffier" than I did before, lol. Mainly just some distention in the mid section. I know its just water, but I would like to see more/marked improvement in overall tone. I am also going to have to get over the concern with getting into/staying in ketosis, especially since this is going to be interrupted weekly by the refeed anyway. But, I know better than to fret too much...I ate like an idiot for two weeks, I seriously doubt that a 5 hour refeed will kill me.
My other area of concern is my legs. I have always had pretty (reasonably) big legs, but it seems that, if I have lost any LBM, it would be from quads, hams and glutes..


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont worry about the extra pounds. It will vanish the first few days you're back on. 
In what way do you think you've lost size in your legs? Are you smoother? It may indicate you holding water or maybe a higher salt meal with carbs can do it too. Dont freak.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Dont worry about the extra pounds. It will vanish the first few days you're back on.
> In what way do you think you've lost size in your legs? Are you smoother? It may indicate you holding water or maybe a higher salt meal with carbs can do it too. Dont freak.



Well, I think what has happened is more of a long term thing. A few years back, I was eating like a horse, and lifting....resulting in a substantial gain of both fat and muscle (i.e, a generic, inadvertent bulk) then I laid off for a while, during which time I think I lost a lot of muscle. So now, after losing a decent amount of fat, I've just made the (previous) muscle loss more noticeable.
But, since this diet is based on a body recomposition, I'm not going to worry too much about it. I'll never have to worry about having chicken legs like FMJ anyway.

I'm still not into the BF%~teens yet, guys....I'll have plenty of time to get obsessive later.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

gooooooooooooooood for youuuuu


----------



## FMJ (Jun 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'll never have to worry about having chicken legs like FMJ anyway.


 
Yep... he's back everyone. 







jackass!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 16, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yep... he's back everyone.
> 
> jackass!



Yes,I is.

*The Burger from Hell*
So, I just finished checking the nutritional data on the new burger I just added to the menu....
Serving size is *4oz*....the Burger is *TEN* ounces...so, we're talking about 800Calories, 70g Fat, 0g Carbs, and 45g Protein......per burger.

I wonder if this would fit Lyle's parameters?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2010)

for a fatass amybe


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> for a fatass amybe



That's almost as many cals as I eat in a freakin' DAY. Anyway, the thing is 8oz.after cooking....not that this makes a difference. I'm pretty much on track with the diet again...although I am going through some serious peanut butter withdrawal.

*The Return Workout*

Man, food rocks! I was so strong today I had to make myself stop early for fear of getting stupid and injuring myself. I worked up to my fourth~set max in two sets, and had more to give. Although I was paying extremely close attention to how my right forearm/elbow was responding...seemed to do pretty well. (Note to self: Enjoy this moment, because you will soon be a profoundly weak, irritable beeeotch.)

*Dat's Ma Scale!*

Okay, so I *reluctantly* got on the old scale... the one I've been using all along, (with the exception of this weekend's weigh-in on another, older model in Beaufort that seemed suspect to me at the time.) took out my cell phone and keys, left my wallet because it is empty to the point of creating it's own black hole.....drum roll........*210*. A gain of, count 'em, *Two Pounds*. THIS I can live with. Now, let's finish carving the fat off of this frame...

*The Suggestion Box*

Please feel free to throw in any Category 2 suggestions at your collective leisure. Although I do respectfully request that none of you post any "before" pics...or ANY pics of FMJ....although I will make an exception if Built or J'Bo want to have a Picture throw down.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2010)

First part of the carb load, use dextrose and whey in excess of 100g of dex. You're going to be gassy so use some digestive enzymes.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> First part of the carb load, use dextrose and whey in excess of 100g of dex. You're going to be gassy so use some digestive enzymes.



While I understand the use of Dextrose, why not just go the whole food route? Other than the bloating and flatulence, of course.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> While I understand the use of Dextrose, why not just go the whole food route? Other than the bloating and flatulence, of course.


It shuttles in nutrients faster and gets you out  of ketosis quicker. And the farting is a lot less threatening. Also, find out if you're gluten intolerant. You'll know simply by eating a lot of bagels-plain, and also experiment with white rice. 

As for the keto part; Walden Farms chocolate syrup with cottage cheese and 1 tbsp of natty pb saved me, as well as learning how to make keto pancakes my style:

2 tsp psyllium husk powder
2 eggs
6 egg whites
1/2 tsp baking powder1/2 cup cottage cheese

blend in a blender for 5 minutes on the slowest speed

Pour in the pan and flip when bubbles rise. top with Walden Farms pancake syrup.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's almost as many cals as I eat in a freakin' DAY. Anyway, the thing is 8oz.after cooking....not that this makes a difference. I'm pretty much on track with the diet again...although I am going through some serious peanut butter withdrawal.
> 
> *The Return Workout*
> 
> ...


 
Listen smartass.. pictures of me would class up this thread! You should be so lucky! 
Though, I did laugh my ass off at the Black hole wallet commit. Oh... good stuff!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Listen smartass.. pictures of me would class up this thread! You should be so lucky!
> Though, I did laugh my ass off at the Black hole wallet commit. Oh... good stuff!



Alright,Cowboy...post away! As for myself, I won't be posting squat until I can see my damn abs........this might be a *very long *journal.






Well, I've still got 36 years to catch up to Ray Moon....that's encouraging.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2010)

Alrighty folks...

*Today's Miraculous Macros*

884 Calories, 7.0g Fat, 2.0g Carbs, 200.1g Protein

 How'd-I-Do-Dat?

Lots of shrimp.

BUT WAIT!!

959Calories, 14.5g Fat, 3.0g Carbs., 200.1g Protein

Forgot the horseradish stuff I put in the shrimp..


----------



## FMJ (Jun 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alrighty folks...
> 
> *Today's Miraculous Macros*
> 
> ...


 
200 grams of protein.. that's allot of shrimp! Isn't that bad for your cholesterol?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yes,I is.
> 
> *The Burger from Hell*
> So, I just finished checking the nutritional data on the new burger I just added to the menu....
> ...



I'm so damned glad my cheat meal is TOMORROW!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> 200 grams of protein.. that's allot of shrimp! Isn't that bad for your cholesterol?



It was 16.1 oz. of shrimp....quite a lot in one sitting. But, since shrimp is a "lighter" food, it wasn't that bad. The other was turkey cutlet. I realized at 8:45 that I hadn't had time to eat, so I had to gorge on shrimp like a starved whale....well, a little whale, lol.
According to what I've read, and what Built has talked about in the recent past, cholesterol is really more of a genetic predisposition than it is a response to ingested cholesterol.

CNN: Shrimp's high cholesterol may not be so bad

I'll go with that for now, anyway.

So, today is all about staying tight within the parameters, and tomorrow is
*CARB FEST*!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> According to what I've read, and what Built has talked about in the recent past, cholesterol is really more of *a genetic predisposition than it is a response to ingested cholesterol.*



I'd agree with that. My uncle told me that his cholesterol level was 130something. Mine has been sub 100 years ago and was 143 back in 2006 (I have a binder with my Quest Diagnostics report in a plastic sleeve ). 

I'm sure my grandmother's was low, too. Or I'm guessing it was. She lived to age 87 and died after a surgery for issues related to diverticulitis. We were raised on scrapple, eggs, and typical Pennsylvania Dutch foods.

I almost wish I could trade for a genetic predisposition to "getting swole!"

lol @ little whale


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'd agree with that. My uncle told me that his cholesterol level was 130something. Mine has been sub 100 years ago and was 143 back in 2006 (I have a binder with my Quest Diagnostics report in a plastic sleeve ).
> 
> I'm sure my grandmother's was low, too. Or I'm guessing it was. She lived to age 87 and died after a surgery for issues related to diverticulitis. We were raised on scrapple, eggs, and typical Pennsylvania Dutch foods.
> 
> ...



*SCRAPPLE*!?! Man, it's been a while since I heard (or have eaten) that! I was first introduced to scrapple back in, uhhhh,'89 in Drums, Penn. I think it was. Interesting stuff....until I learned what it was made of,lol. They actually sell it here, but I haven't had the urge to buy any for some reason.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been thinking about BBQ'd shrimp ever since you mentioned it. 
My wife picked it up for me today and I scarfed it down like it was my last meal! 

Happy fathers day buddy!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

I just hammered a pound of grilled chicken...someone shoot me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 21, 2010)

*Refeeds.They seem like fun at first...*

Okay, so you know you've consumed enough carbs when you find yourself looking forward to eating tuna again, lol. 
Man, that was a tough one. I stayed within my intended range, both with the total grams consumed (~480...maybe a tad high...we'll see) and the five hour period in which to consume the carbs.....I'mjust glad nobody lit a match, or I might have reinacted the whole Hindenburg thing.

Alright,now on to the workout. I've been going with the full body routine two times a week, but I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't try a different split...something similar to what Lyle has outlined in the book, but a tad more focused on areas I feel need attention. Not a lot different from what I've been doing....just a little more.

*Monday/Upper*
Seated Row (Cable or Nautilus)
Bench Press/Nautilus Incline Press
Lat. PullDown
Tricep Press (Cable)
Curls (Alternate between, ez-bar,DB,hammers)

*Thursday/Lower*
Leg Press (eventually working back into Squats exclusively)
Leg Curls and/or Rack Pulls (Working back into RDL's exclusively)
Calf work
Leg Extensions (I've been doing these more often than squats)
Weighted Crunches 
Back Extensions

*Sunday/Upper*
DB Press (Flat or Incline)
Seated Row (Cable Close Grip)
DB Lateral Raises
Dips/Tricep Press
Cable Curls
Cable Crossovers

The following Monday would rotate back to the Lower workout, etc. etc.So it is basically what I've been doing with a little accesory work thrown in. Those that are in grey are excercises that I wanted to add, but would be done in few sets (2-3) just because there are certain areas that I would really like to work on.....seems like I have been doing nothing for biceps (yeah, I know curls are over rated) but pecs need a little more attention I think, if nothing more than hitting them from different angles. This is all thrown together, so it will obviously need tweaking. The bottom line is this.....I need to work on my legs without overdoing it (during this diet anyway) and I'd like to tighten up on my pecs and biceps. I have been too nonchalant with squats and RDL's, doing them only when they were most convenient, when the rack was available, or when I didn't get slack and opt for leg press instead. So I really need to focus on these because otherwise Imight end up with developed quads and no hamstrings or glutes....that would be odd, to say the least.

Let me know what you think.....with this diet, as you may already know, the workout is more about not doing too much...which is getting hard for me. Full body is okay, but I'm afraid that the boredom might get me off track eventually. Off to the gym to do one or all of the above listed workouts,lol.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 21, 2010)

I too got burned out on doing full body workouts. There's plenty more energy to go around with a split. 
One thing I will suggest my friend, Do some dips for pecs as well as for tri's. They have really kicked started some otherwise stagnant gains in the chest. Also, though not for everyone, I found those hack squats are really great for the quads and dont really require a spotter or rack to perform. I do leg extensions too but once you start getting into the really heavy weights, not so good for your knees.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I too got burned out on doing full body workouts. There's plenty more energy to go around with a split.
> One thing I will suggest my friend, Do some dips for pecs as well as for tri's. They have really kicked started some otherwise stagnant gains in the chest. Also, though not for everyone, I found those hack squats are really great for the quads and dont really require a spotter or rack to perform. I do leg extensions too but once you start getting into the really heavy weights, not so good for your knees.



Yeah, I think I'm just bored. The problem, or potential problem, is doing too much while on the diet. I just wanted to add a few things, or change excercises for the same muscle groups. Did leg extensions today....I've run out of plates on the yuppie machine...time to move to the free weight loaded model,lol.
I need to go figure out my food....BRB.


*906 Calories, 5.4g Fat, 3.2g Carsb, 205.5g Protein*. 

That'smuch better...especially after the carb-fest. Tuna and mustard never tasted so good.....well.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 21, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *906 Calories, 5.4g Fat, 3.2g Carsb, 205.5g Protein*.
> 
> That's much better...especially after the carb-fest. Tuna and mustard never tasted so good.....well.


 
You're the king of discipline.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the fact you got the words 'nonchalant' and 'squats' in the same sentence, good job . Your discipline when it comes to your food is an eye opener for me, im nowhere near your level of detail, impressive.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> 906 Calories, 5.4g Fat, *3.2g Carsb*, 205.5g Protein.



3.2 g of Cars? No wonder I felt bloated.



> *I love the fact you got the words 'nonchalant' and 'squats' in the same sentence*, good job . Your discipline when it comes to your food is an eye opener for me, im nowhere near your level of detail, impressive.



I am quite the Grammarian, and often a Malapropist, y'know..

Re: Diet.....I have found that without properly tracking macros, it is nearly impossible to have any control over (any) diet. I don't get obsessive about it, but I do have to input this stuff or I'll go right off of the tracks. It is waaaay too easy to ignore or overlook things that will compound and ultimately ruin your plans. The beauty of the RFL (PSMF) diet is that the parameters are clearly defined, and the routine is easy to follow. 
Diet diet diet free meal diet diet refeed.

Oh, but one must hold Salmon in high regard, and have a profound adoration for TUNA!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

Before I get sidetracked with something else...

*Today's Projected Foodages*

1,025Calories,15.7g Fat, 3.4g Carbs, 206.3g Protein


Won't be seeing any Calorie totals in the 800's anymore. 1040 (@200g/P,20g/C, 20g F) will be the minimum from this point on, with the exception of refeed days, which will be in the kazillions.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Before I get sidetracked with something else...
> 
> *Today's Projected Foodages*
> 
> ...


 
Are these increases in carbs and fat due to this cat2 thingy?
I assume you're not shooting for ketones anymore.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Are these increases in carbs and fat due to this cat2 thingy?
> I assume you're not shooting for ketones anymore.



....Oh snap! That was misleading.

I'm still staying *under 20 grams *of fat and carbs, so ketosis isn't out of the picture. I've _increased my minimum protein _from...what was it?....160 grams to 200 grams, so as a result my total cals will go up. 

I'm not sure if anyone's noticed, but Fitday's Caloric total is wrong...it's about 45 calories higher. Due to this sort of variance, I have pretty much ditched (or avoid) most of the fitday pre-loaded macros, and now use the one's I've entered myself.....I have a freakin' library in there,lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe you can hit ketosis with under 40g.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I believe you can hit ketosis with under 40g.



Myehhh, I usually have to stay lower. Besides, if I don't follow the Bible of Lyle, he may find me and verbally ridicule me into Not-Big-dom.

He's pretty mean for a little guy.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> He's pretty mean for a little guy.


 

_"did you read the fuckin book?" _- L. Mcd.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

FMJ said:


> _"did you read the fuckin book?" _- L. Mcd.



I think I will compile a list of his responses...it would be pretty funny, no doubt.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

So, last night I was walking through our kitchen, tripped, and fell into this..






  Yeah, I know...STOOOOOPID.

Not sure what the problem was yesterday, especially late in the day, but I had the freakin' munchies. I ate my foods (as posted here) right on the money, and ended up consuming some fat/sugar free jello, 3/4 of a jar of pickles, a LF cheese stick.....and then that other thing....the one with too much fat...and sugar....son of a...

Initially, I figured I would just count it as my "free meal"...but the sugar! What the heck....

So today, I will punish myself by eating enough tuna to result in near fatal heavy metal levels. Call me Freddy Mercury.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

*Y'all know the drill....

998 Calories, 19.4g Fat, 5.1g Carbs, 203.2g Protein *

1007.80....Fitday numbers only off by 9.8 cals this time. Of course, it could be the macros on the various nutritional labels, but I'm not going back over all of those. Workout tomorrow. Woot.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Y'all know the drill....
> 
> 998 Calories, 19.4g Fat, 5.1g Carbs, 203.2g Protein *
> 
> 1007.80....Fitday numbers only off by 9.8 cals this time. Of course, it could be the macros on the various nutritional labels, but I'm not going back over all of those. Workout tomorrow. Woot.



what the hell are you eating? I really dont stray much-I eat 1 egg, about 7 egg whites, a package of no carb beef jerky, several shakes a day with 1g of carbs only, 1 lb f grilled chicken with 2 cups arugula, 2 tbsp mustard, 2 cups 1% cottage cheese with 3g of carbs and a teeny amount of fat, and finally 2 more scoops of whey and 1 tbsp natty pb from smuckers. That's it. I cant get lower than that. Its job to get in 40g of protein a day.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, last night I was walking through our kitchen, tripped, and fell into this..



_Hello _breakfast, lunch, and dinner! 

!

But it's just a teaspoon and it's _this_.

*http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyp...ic-smooth-peanut-butter/healthy-alternatives/*


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

my drug of choice


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what the hell are you eating? I really dont stray much-I eat 1 egg, about 7 egg whites, a package of no carb beef jerky, several shakes a day with 1g of carbs only, 1 lb f grilled chicken with 2 cups arugula, 2 tbsp mustard, 2 cups 1% cottage cheese with 3g of carbs and a teeny amount of fat, and finally 2 more scoops of whey and 1 tbsp natty pb from smuckers. That's it. I cant get lower than that. Its job to get in 40g of protein a day.



Mainly tuna (vac-packs rock vs. canned) , turkey (breast) cutlets, chicken breast, shrimp,tilapia, haddock, LF string cheese (mainly for the calcium) etc. I have to make a special effort to keep up with the green leafy vegi's, and have been using protein "shots"~those fruit flavored vials, sugar free, 1g carbs~ to manipulate my daily numbers/ get me where I need to be. I've gotten away from eggs lately because it takes so damn many of them to get any reasonable amount(s) of protein.... and here lately I have not been hungry in the a.m.
I have, until recently, tried to stay away from things like my Pure Protein powder, natty peanut butter, coffee creamer, etc. because of the minimal or hidden sugar that might inhibit ketosis.....still not sure if a single gram is enough to ruin things, otherwise I'd be knocking down a lot more protein shakes. 

One thing I've noticed since I resumed the diet is that my hunger has not been blunted as much. I'm assuming that the refeeds will cause this, since I will be riding the carb coaster....now spending half of my time recovering from the carb load and it's associated cravings. I'd kinda rather just stay in Ketoville..seems a lot less stressful. But if I did, I'm sure I would surely stall.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

If I dont have what I mentioned above on a daily basis, I WILL kill people.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> If I dont have what I mentioned above on a daily basis, I WILL kill people.



Oh, I'm a peanut butter junkie...BUT...If you're doing RFL....it will probably interfere with progress.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, I'm a peanut butter junkie...BUT...If you're doing RFL....it will probably interfere with progress.


I'm sticking with my pb..it's totally needed.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm sticking with my pb..it's totally needed.



Okay,fat ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay,fat ass.



yer mom


























was good


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay,so here we go again....Projected Yada Yada Yada....

1,013Calories,13.7g Fat, 7.8g Carbs, 204.8g Protein......and 1g sugar, fromTrue Protein shake, *pre-workout*....hope to burn this junk off fast.

Note that no peanut butter was used or otherwise consumed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Note that no peanut butter was used or otherwise consumed.



smartass


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

*DaMayor Can't Get Squat Done*

Alright, that's it...I'm changing gyms. I can't stay focused in this joint anymore. My workout started off badly when, after two sets of DB press, I walked over to get a quick slurp of water, only to return to find that the bench I was using was gone. Hijacked. In fact, _all three _of the benches had been moved out of the DB area, to the middle of the gym by the _Nigerian Trio_...these Brothers who like to do excercises together...yes, simoltaneously...like a freakin' free weight Flashdance or something.
So, I figure I'll just swing over to the Hammer incline and knock out a few reps...Nope. This muscle-tee, ipod,*sunglass-wearing *Homie, apparently the alternate for the Nigerian Trio was doing *DB curls *there....on the damn machine seat...the machine that was made to press, not sit on while doing freakin' curls...WITH TERRIBLE FORM, I MIGHT ADD. Okay, so my timing's off. No problemo. I'll just start over...change my circuit. I'd been doing a lot of thinking about squats lately....really don't do them nearly as often as I should, and had planned on doing them today, even if the weight I pressed wasn't what I wanted it to be...because you know, you can push ten plates a side on the leg press, but it will never hit those legs like squats will. So I'm pumped,jacked and psyched to get these damn squats over with.....turn around...NOOOOOO! DENIED! The squat racks were all occupied by, you'll never guess who......THE NIGERIAN TRIO! BENCH PRESSING! ON MY DAMN BENCH THEY STOLE THIRTY MINUTES EARLIER! IN THE *SQUAT* RACK!
So I got on that machine right behind the tread mill...the one with the hot chick on it.... and watched her bootay bounce for ten minutes and left.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

Join the Y


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm sticking with my pb..it's totally needed.



I like this guy  

DM: Can you do an old friend (since we have known each other forever ... not because I am old) a favor and post your meals and what you eat a few times a week ... just for people who dont give two shits about your macro content but like to get some meal ideas  Pretty please with PB on top !!! 

BTW where the hell are all of the female online journals? Did you scare all of the women away from this site!! Am I the only chica around with a journal? Men dont seem to post meals and nutrition ... yours is the best by far  For that I award you a jelly donut my friend !!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Join the Y



It* IS *the YMCA!



			
				Bootayqueen said:
			
		

> DM: Can you do an old friend (since we have known each other forever ... not because I am old) a favor and post your meals and what you eat a few times a week ... just for people who dont give two shits about your macro content but like to get some meal ideas  Pretty please with PB on top !!!  On top of....
> 
> BTW where the hell are all of the female online journals? Did you scare all of the women away from this site!! Am I the only chica around with a journal? Men dont seem to post meals and nutrition ... yours is the best by far  For that I award you a jelly donut my friend !!



Well, I initially posted meals, but due to the nature of RFL (PSMF) I felt like the journal was already boring enough. I'll throw some stuff up there for ya.....and y'know, I may be working on a cookbook soon.  *winks at Built*


----------



## davegmb (Jun 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *DaMayor Can't Get Squat Done*
> 
> Alright, that's it...I'm changing gyms. I can't stay focused in this joint anymore. My workout started off badly when, after two sets of DB press, I walked over to get a quick slurp of water, only to return to find that the bench I was using was gone. Hijacked. In fact, _all three _of the benches had been moved out of the DB area, to the middle of the gym by the _Nigerian Trio_...these Brothers who like to do excercises together...yes, simoltaneously...like a freakin' free weight Flashdance or something.
> So, I figure I'll just swing over to the Hammer incline and knock out a few reps...Nope. This muscle-tee, ipod,*sunglass-wearing *Homie, apparently the alternate for the Nigerian Trio was doing *DB curls *there....on the damn machine seat...the machine that was made to press, not sit on while doing freakin' curls...WITH TERRIBLE FORM, I MIGHT ADD. Okay, so my timing's off. No problemo. I'll just start over...change my circuit. I'd been doing a lot of thinking about squats lately....really don't do them nearly as often as I should, and had planned on doing them today, even if the weight I pressed wasn't what I wanted it to be...because you know, you can push ten plates a side on the leg press, but it will never hit those legs like squats will. So I'm pumped,jacked and psyched to get these damn squats over with.....turn around...NOOOOOO! DENIED! The squat racks were all occupied by, you'll never guess who......THE NIGERIAN TRIO! BENCH PRESSING! ON MY DAMN BENCH THEY STOLE THIRTY MINUTES EARLIER! IN THE *SQUAT* RACK!
> So I got on that machine right behind the tread mill...the one with the hot chick on it.... and watched her bootay bounce for ten minutes and left.


 
What about barbell hack squats? or lumberjack squats? thats what i do if the squat rack is taken. The bench press replaced with weighted press ups and cable flyes something like that, i always have a plan B because my gym is the same, full of people who hog the benches and crowd every dumbell in the gym around them.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I may be working on a cookbook soon.


 
I can't wait to make my first tuna, mustard and peanut butter casserole!
Mmmmm!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I can't wait to make my first tuna, mustard and peanut butter casserole!
> Mmmmm!



actually, try 2 egg whites, a little hot sauce, 1 tsp of psyllium hush powder and a can of tuna. mix it into a patty shape. Fry it with Pam and you have a tuna cake that tastes like crabcake. Put a tsp of salsa on it. Salsa is exceptable on PSMF.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> actually, try 2 egg whites, a little hot sauce, 1 tsp of psyllium hush powder and a can of tuna. mix it into a patty shape. Fry it with Pam and you have a tuna cake that tastes like crabcake. Put a tsp of salsa on it. Salsa is exceptable on PSMF.



What is with you and psyllium? lol ... oh and btw is psyllium hush the quiet version  

signed smart ass !!

p.s salsa is exceptable ... then i like PSMF (if i knew what it friggin stood for)


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> What is with you and psyllium? lol ... oh and btw is psyllium hush the quiet version
> 
> signed smart ass !!
> 
> p.s salsa is exceptable ... then i like PSMF (if i knew what it friggin stood for)



He likes to poop.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

Alright folks, here we are on the eve of our second refeed. I almost hate to do it, since I am sure I just got into ketosis range yesterday, as was evident by the headache, muscle tightness, irritability and frequent fits of murderous rage. Needless to say, that guy from the City won't be stopping by to question any of my tax payments anymore....bwahhahahaha!
Note: I have found that approaching ketosis in close proximity to a full moon results in DaMayor turning into a MONSTER.

This time around, I will avoid foods with too much added sugar, and will opt for pasta, bagels, etc...Going for the big bloat record.

Any fun suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2010)

White rice and dextrose. Neither of these induce bloat. Load creatine and remain active throughout your carbup - you'll reglycogenate better, and you'll feel better - the movement induces the translocation of glucose transporters, and this means better glucose uptake with less insulin to fuck you up. 

Cheers.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

Sushi always does it for me  

Enjoy the re-feed. 

Question though. When I was a moody monster yesterday you ran away. Now your the grumpy pants! Well I still am as well ... hence how I know things are coming to an end ... want to punch everyone in site ... stay clear ... took up boxing in Jan and you might get your hurt on


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

Built said:


> White rice and dextrose. Neither of these induce bloat. Load creatine and remain active throughout your carbup - you'll reglycogenate better, and you'll feel better - the movement induces the translocation of glucose transporters, and this means better glucose uptake with less insulin to fuck you up.
> 
> Cheers.



Oh,this I know..NOW. While my present approach to refeeding is much more structured than those hog fests of the past, I made the mistake of "taking the day off" and being lazy last time....the result was MISERY. _Jabba the Hutt _misery,lol.



			
				DONUTQUEEN said:
			
		

> Question though. When I was a moody monster yesterday you ran away. Now your the grumpy pants!


Ah, but that was yesterday. Once I crash and burn through the atmosphere of ketosis, I'm good to go....my pants are no longer grumpy.



> Well I still am as well ... *hence how I know things are coming to an end *... want to punch everyone in site ... stay clear ... took up boxing in Jan and you might get your hurt on



Ruh Roh...this doesn't sound good.  (Casually laces up his track shoes)

Now *you*, dear woman.......I've seen your psychosis~like wrath in the past. Contrary to popular belief, DaMayor ain't no dummy. Chick+Stress+Strict Diet=Danger...Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

One thing I have been thinking about concerning refeeds...Lyle gives a range of 1.5~3.0 grams of carbs per pound of LBM. Since I started Cat2 at (what I considered to be) a questionable "weight", I'm wondering what effect the higher end of the range would have vs. the lower. Last (actually the first on this diet, anyway) refeed, I went for 3.0g/lb. ...didn't have much of an effect on my weigh-in a day or so later, and not much of an effect overall, as far as I can tell. 
It is really hard to make this call this early on, but due to my past history of stalling/hitting a plateau, I'm thinking that the higher range might actually be better for my system. And...I'm trying not to confuse results of the past; which were nowhere as dramatic as those of the present, and may have been due to many other factors back then (over training, inaccurate macro tracking,etc.) that I have since corrected.  Overthinking?

(By the way, J'Bo, when last we spoke I was solidly stuck at 236lbs. I later managed to get up to a hearty 250lbs. I am now, with much thanks to our now mutual Guru MariAnne (aka Built) down to 208lbs., and soon all on the East coast will hear a loud Rippp!!! Which would be the sound of my shirt when I metamorphasize into *Da Hulk*.....or Da Hunk..whichever you prefer.)


Oh, I almost forgot...

*For those of you who are eagerly tracking my Macros, lol...*1,048 Calories,16.4g Fat, 7.9g Carbs., 207.2g Protein.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Ah, but that was yesterday. Once I crash and burn through the atmosphere of ketosis, I'm good to go....my pants are no longer grumpy.
> 
> Ruh Roh...this doesn't sound good.  (Casually laces up his track shoes)
> 
> Now *you*, dear woman.......I've seen your psychosis~like wrath in the past. Contrary to popular belief, DaMayor ain't no dummy. Chick+Stress+Strict Diet=Danger...Danger Will Robinson!



I think you just called me crazy ... thats ok I can take it ... I made a game plan for the next "danger zone" so I am ready for it  Glad to hear that your pants are not grumpy anymore. 



DaMayor said:


> One thing I have been thinking about concerning refeeds...Lyle gives a range of 1.5~3.0 grams of carbs per pound of LBM. Since I started Cat2 at (what I considered to be) a questionable "weight", I'm wondering what effect the higher end of the range would have vs. the lower. Last (actually the first on this diet, anyway) refeed, I went for 3.0g/lb. ...didn't have much of an effect on my weigh-in a day or so later, and not much of an effect overall, as far as I can tell.
> It is really hard to make this call this early on, but due to my past history of stalling/hitting a plateau, I'm thinking that the higher range might actually be better for my system. And...I'm trying not to confuse results of the past; which were nowhere as dramatic as those of the present, and may have been due to many other factors back then (over training, inaccurate macro tracking,etc.) that I have since corrected.  Overthinking?
> 
> (By the way, J'Bo, when last we spoke I was solidly stuck at 236lbs. I later managed to get up to a hearty 250lbs. I am now, with much thanks to our now mutual Guru MariAnne (aka Built) down to 208lbs., and soon all on the East coast will hear a loud Rippp!!! Which would be the sound of my shirt when I metamorphasize into *Da Hulk*.....or Da Hunk..whichever you prefer.)
> ...



Wow your so technical it hurts! lol. Cannot wait to see that hulk shirt being torn up DM. Thanks for the MACROS I was eagerly awaiting them ... then you made me fall asleep with your blabbering  lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

So, we survived the refeed. Yesterday was a total dietary disaster, (I didn't eat my minimum _anything_) but we'll get back on track today. Just have a lot of things going on.....time to get out of the restaurant biz, and have the mind blowing task of figuring out what I will  do next....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, we survived the refeed. Yesterday was a total dietary disaster, (I didn't eat my minimum _anything_) but we'll get back on track today. Just have a lot of things going on.....time to get out of the restaurant biz, and have the mind blowing task of figuring out what I will  do next....



punkass whimpy bastid.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, we survived the refeed. Yesterday was a total dietary disaster, (I didn't eat my minimum _anything_) but we'll get back on track today. *Just have a lot of things going on.....time to get out of the restaurant biz, and have the mind blowing task of figuring out what I will  do next*....



I tell my clients this when they say things like i highlighted above ... "i am sorry i have my filter on ... you cut out when your making excuses" ... EVERYONE has things going on DM ... make your mind and body a priority because your worth it ... life will wait and the stress of business and whatever else is going on will always be there ... your health may not  I say this in the most supportive and caring way possible xx


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I tell my clients this when they say things like i highlighted above ... "i am sorry i have my filter on ... you cut out when your making excuses" ... EVERYONE has things going on DM ... make your mind and body a priority because your worth it ... life will wait and the stress of business and whatever else is going on will always be there ... your health may not  I say this in the most supportive and caring way possible xx



Oh, the fitness thing will keep on keeping on...didn't say I was quitting.

However, owning a restaurant for six years and keeping it open against all odds ain't the same thing as "Oh,my boss is such a jerk".


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> punkass whimpy bastid.


 
Well, I'm glad someone said it for me!

C'mon Mayor.. That's not the enthusiasm you had three pages ago!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well, I'm glad someone said it for me!
> 
> C'mon Mayor.. That's not the enthusiasm you had three pages ago!



Well, I tend to get a tad defensive when folks make light of my business endeavors. Don't get me wrong, *I'm not angry at anyone*, I just have a lot to consider/deal with in the next few months. People don't understand how difficult the restaurant biz is....especially in _this_ town. AND, I like to *win*......so, this whole "my hands are tied" thing is frustrating.....SIX YEARS, folks..that's a long time to be broke, lol....sigh.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, I tend to get a tad defensive when folks make light of my business endeavors. Don't get me wrong, *I'm not angry at anyone*, I just have a lot to consider/deal with in the next few months. People don't understand how difficult the restaurant biz is....especially in _this_ town. AND, I like to *win*......so, this whole "my hands are tied" thing is frustrating.....SIX YEARS, folks..that's a long time to be broke, lol....sigh.


 
I'm the first to admit.. I have no idea how difficult the resturant biz is. 
Of course, the guy who owns a resturant is the last guy I would expect to not hit his caloric intake! 
I guess being broke does damper ones appetite though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, I tend to get a tad defensive when folks make light of my business endeavors. Don't get me wrong, *I'm not angry at anyone*, I just have a lot to consider/deal with in the next few months. People don't understand how difficult the restaurant biz is....especially in _this_ town. AND, I like to *win*......so, this whole "my hands are tied" thing is frustrating.....SIX YEARS, folks..that's a long time to be broke, lol....sigh.



Dont you worry I am not going to throw a hissy fit my love. I in no way shape of form was trying to make light of your business endevors at all. Many others have alot of heavy duty things on their plate. What I was trying to say (and obviously didnt do it in the proper way) was that regardless of what is going on I KNOW that you have the power and persistance to keep your nutrition on track AND make the right decisions for your business. Your a strong man YOU CAN DO IT !! 

You know me and I am never one to sugar coat anything and I call it like I see it  As frustrating as being broke is (trust me I know all about it) the business is your passion and you will find a way to make it work if that is what you want. GIVER BALLS!! 6 years in the business is a HUGE accomplishment in itself .. so in the name of a wonderful 80's song YOU GOT THE POWER !!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Dont you worry I am not going to throw a hissy fit my love. *I in no way shape of form was trying to make light of your business endevors at all.* Many others have alot of heavy duty things on their plate. What I was trying to say (and obviously didnt do it in the proper way) was that regardless of what is going on I KNOW that you have the power and persistance to keep your nutrition on track AND make the right decisions for your business. Your a strong man YOU CAN DO IT !!
> 
> You know me and I am never one to sugar coat anything and I call it like I see it  As frustrating as being broke is (trust me I know all about it) the business is your passion and you will find a way to make it work if that is what you want. GIVER BALLS!! 6 years in the business is a HUGE accomplishment in itself .. so in the name of a wonderful 80's song YOU GOT THE POWER !!!



Oh, I know...It's just been a long six years, especially the last two. I'm kind of worn down by the whole thing, it's been tough admitting that is is time to move on, that's all. 

Speaking of moving on....

*Today's projected Foodages*

1,146 Cals,17.4g Fat, 6.6g Carbs, 218.0g Protein.

Squats....my new love.

Man, how could I have nelected to do something as ass~kicking as squats for so long?  Finally got my old butt back under the bar....didn't feel half bad, really. Of course, since I was borderline paranoid about form I started off very slow/light (185/225), I could have done much more, but I didn't want to push my luck on the first date, especially without _protection_, y'know.
Even got some rack pulls done today....would have been a lot better if I could have held the bar....but I was glove~less and belt~less today, so I'll deal with that later.
All in all, the change was just what I needed...until I got all cowboy'd up doing leg extensions and tweaked my neck....nothing ibuprofen can't handle.

Bear with me, folks. The next two and a half days might be a little bumpy. Seems that the transition into keto-land has made me a little more volatile than I'd prefer.....


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Squats....my new love.
> 
> Man, how could I have nelected to do something as ass~kicking as squats for so long?  Finally got my old butt back under the bar....didn't feel half bad, really. Of course, since I was borderline paranoid about form I started off very slow/light (185/225), I could have done much more, but I didn't want to push my luck on the first date, especially without _protection_, y'know.
> Even got some rack pulls done today....would have been a lot better if I could have held the bar....but I was glove~less and belt~less today, so I'll deal with that later.
> ...


 
 
Nice to see that you're squatting. And definitly a respectable weight after being off for so long. What was your sets/ reps on those?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Squats....my new love.
> 
> Man, how could I have nelected to do something as ass~kicking as squats for so long?



Cause youse a bitch


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice to see that you're squatting. And definitly a respectable weight after being off for so long. What was your sets/ reps on those?



I actually did a couple of sets with ultra-light weight just to make sure I remembered my form, then I jumped on the leg press fora couple of warm-up sets, then did two sets @ 10 reps each with 185 and 225. I just didn't want to get macho-stupid right out of the gate...even though I think I could have thrown on a couple more 45's. Then again, I don't think I was going far enough below parallel, so Imight have gotten stuck/had to sit down if I had gone any heavier,lol.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I actually did a couple of sets with ultra-light weight just to make sure I remembered my form, then I jumped on the leg press fora couple of warm-up sets, then did two sets @ 10 reps each with 185 and 225. I just didn't want to get macho-stupid right out of the gate...even though I think I could have thrown on a couple more 45's. Then again, I don't think I was going far enough below parallel, so Imight have gotten stuck/had to sit down if I had gone any heavier,lol.


 
Dude, 10 reps of 225 is plenty macho!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, I know...It's just been a long six years, especially the last two. I'm kind of worn down by the whole thing, it's been tough admitting that is is time to move on, that's all.
> 
> Bear with me, folks. The next two and a half days might be a little bumpy. Seems that the transition into keto-land has made me a little more volatile than I'd prefer.....



I hear you about being worn down .. I too am struggling at the moment and go back and forth between giving up and working for someone else and pushing forwards and staying my own boss .. what ever kind of support you need you know you can get it here  Other than money that is ... and sex ... ok just tell us what you need and I will tell you if I can do it  

As long as you put up with me until next Thursday I will put up with your volatile arse  Keto-land is a very dry and deserted place sometimes. I actually went into the gym today without my gym bag .. got in the change room and undressed .. only to realize my clothes were in the car ... duh !! There laugh at me to make yourself feel better  anything for you DM !!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I hear you about being worn down .. I too am struggling at the moment and go back and forth between giving up and working for someone else and pushing forwards and staying my own boss .. *what ever kind of support you need you know you can get it here * Other than money that is ... and sex ... *ok just tell us what you need and I will tell you if I can do it *



  



> As long as you put up with me until next Thursday I will put up with your volatile arse  Keto-land is a very dry and deserted place sometimes. I actually went into the gym today without my gym bag .. got in the change room and undressed .. only to realize my clothes were in the car ... duh !! There laugh at me to make yourself feel better  anything for you DM !!



Nice.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

this is friggin golden. Someone lube up J'Bo.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Someone lube up J'Bo.


 
Allow me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

Lard. It has to involve *Lard*.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

What the heck is going on in here !!!??? No lard just some bacon fat


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

*Da Mac's...

1,008 Calories,12.5g Fat, 7.1g Carbs., 216.1g Protein *

*Cat 2 Catastropy?*

Okay. Now I'm starting to wonder about this whole Cat2 thing. When I started this diet, I was dropping a _*substantial*_ amount per week. Since I've taken on the Cat2 approach, there has been a fluxuation of *one pound *in either direction at each weigh-in...that's it. Now, I know that MariAnne said something somewhere along the lines of, "[as a Cat2 dieter] don't watch the scale, watch the mirror"...and this may be true. Maybe it is just too early in my Cat2 endeavors to really note any major  change.
All I know is that I still have too much pudge around the torso, and not enough 'pop' in the pecs.

*Protein Profundity*

And, I also must say that it is a *flaming son of a bitch* to try to consume anywhere near 200 grams of protein while staying under 20 grams of fat and carbs. That is all.

*Chevy Collides with Patella and Other Generalized Bitching*

So,today's workout was cut very short. Upper body was good, but legs were a no-go. I was all fired up about doing squats again, but it just wasn't meant to be...today. This morning, while walking to my shop, I knocked the hallowed shit out of my left knee on the tailgate of my truck. It was one of those deals where the impact was so great that it literally stopped me in my tracks. The sound created by the 'collision' was so loud that my son heard it _in the house._ I think I have whiplash. But anyway, the knee has been somewhat swollen, felt very tight, and I was having some pain during the W/O when it was fully bent, with or without a load, so I figured I'd hit the legs again this weekend.

So this is just great.....now I'm fat _and _injured.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> What the heck is going on in here !!!??? No lard just some bacon fat



Pork fat rules,baby....Especially if there's a 12'x20' plastic drop cloth involved.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, so I'm off of the diet until Monday....or such a time that I have my head entirely wrapped around it again.

Happy 4th to everyone....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Pork fat rules,baby....Especially if there's a 12'x20' plastic drop cloth involved.



Mmmm bacon !! 



DaMayor said:


> Okay, so I'm off of the diet until Monday....or such a time that I have my head entirely wrapped around it again.
> 
> Happy 4th to everyone....



Happy 4th to you DM. Enjoy your time off the program !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Da Mac's...
> 
> 1,008 Calories,12.5g Fat, 7.1g Carbs., 216.1g Protein *
> 
> ...



I have to get in 400g a day, and I continue to hover around 30g of carbs a day. You CAN do it. Cut the fucking whiny bitch shit and just fucking do it. I'm  a bit pissy too, I have to go through 2 parties this weekend and just watch everyone eat and drink shitty food. So really...stop and think about your goals at hand.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I have to get in 400g a day, and I continue to hover around 30g of carbs a day. You CAN do it. Cut the fucking whiny bitch shit and just fucking do it. I'm  a bit pissy too, I have to go through 2 parties this weekend and just watch everyone eat and drink shitty food. So really...stop and think about your goals at hand.



Oh, I know it's possible....it's just a pain in the ass...especially lately around here...been pretty hectic. I'm back to the "I forgot to eat" thing again. 

Bitchy? No, no, no, no...That was me *pondering aloud*.....with subtle negative undertones....or is that overtones?

I'm going to take today and tomorrow off from the diet, get my head back in the game, review the book, and resume the diet Monday. No big deal.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I have to get in 400g a day, and I continue to hover around 30g of carbs a day. You CAN do it. Cut the fucking whiny bitch shit and just fucking do it. I'm a bit pissy too, I have to go through 2 parties this weekend and just watch everyone eat and drink shitty food. So really...stop and think about your goals at hand.


 
Yikes! 
I see Jug smashing the first person to offer him icecream cake at the party!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, I know it's possible....it's just a pain in the ass...especially lately around here...been pretty hectic. I'm back to the "I forgot to eat" thing again.
> 
> Bitchy? No, no, no, no...That was me *pondering aloud*.....with subtle negative undertones....or is that overtones?
> 
> I'm going to take today and tomorrow off from the diet, get my head back in the game, review the book, and resume the diet Monday. No big deal.



Do what you need to do to get your head back in the game my friend ... we will be here when you return


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yikes!
> I see Jug smashing the first person to offer him icecream cake at the party!



 no actually what happened was a guy pushed a girl (to the floor) and I saw this in my own backyard. I jumped over my deck, grabbed the kid, bearhugged him, carrying him out as a path was made and I threw him out on my street. I then told him not to come back, and that I'd break his legs if he tried. Then I asked if he had a ride or did he need a cab. 
I was concerned about his well being.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright, quit Ho'ing up my journal with stories of super hero rescues and other related B.S.

I'm trying to diet over here, y'know?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright, quit Ho'ing up my journal with stories of super hero rescues and other related B.S.
> 
> I'm trying to diet over here, y'know?


 

Hey! Welcome back brutha. Are ya all rested up now? Got you head on straight? Good. Now get your ass to the floor and squat that shit!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey! Welcome back brutha. Are ya all rested up now? Got you head on straight? Good. Now get your ass to the floor and squat that shit!



Yeah Yeah....My head's back in the game alright....Tuna, squats, yada yada yada....bleh. 
Trying to get the diet tightened back up, working out tomorrow...giving my neck a change to un-knot itself. I'll post some technical/dietetic ramblings a little later.

Have a great day, and Lyle can kiss my 18-20% fat ass.
(I think we have a trend going here. Maybe we should start a Lyle-bashing thread, lol)


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2010)

I do not feel like being restaurant man today. This summer heat has drained the life out of me. The thought of working out, at this very moment, makes me want to take a nap....until autumn.
Of course, I _will_ go, and I _will _work out, and I will feel better for having done so. As for the diet, my enthusiasm is minimal....but again, I _will _do the diet, and I _will _feel better for having done so.

This is me trying to motivate _me_...no comments required. 

*For I am ......*


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

DM I know how you feel .. sometimes the desire just isnt there .. the thought of it all makes you want to run .. but think of how the results feel during this time and the overall journey .. how strong it makes you and how we are all here supporting you .. if i could come and work in the restaurant for you to give you some time off i would


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I do not feel like being restaurant man today. *This summer heat has drained the life out of me.* The thought of working out, at this very moment, makes me want to take a nap....until autumn.
> Of course, I _will_ go, and I _will _work out, and I will feel better for having done so. As for the diet, my enthusiasm is minimal....but again, I _will _do the diet, and I _will _feel better for having done so.
> 
> This is me trying to motivate _me_...no comments required.
> ...


 
How hot is it over there DM? you shouldnt complain about the heat, in England we dream of days when it stops raining and we can take our coats off lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> DM I know how you feel .. sometimes the desire just isnt there .. the thought of it all makes you want to run .. but think of how the results feel during this time and the overall journey .. how strong it makes you and how we are all here supporting you .. if i could come and work in the restaurant for you to give you some time off i would



Myehh, don't know what's going on with me...I'm not really down about any of this, I just feel as if somebody has pulled my plug. We've had an early start with those "dog days" of summer here...it's been about 98 degrees on average, but the freakin' humidity makes it feel much much hotter...especially on those days when it is 100* or more. Tends to wreak havoc on one's energy levels.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2010)

So, as soon as I posted the previous babble, the power went out....everywhere. I was sitting in the dark here in the office. 
Some kid ran, no only _into_, but *through* a power pole and *into the next/adjacent pole *next to our little plaza here. I came out of my office to check on things, look over, and see this kid..apparently in profound idiotic shock....standing next to his car facing the driver's side door with his hands on his face in awe.......like freakin' "home alone" or something........surrounded by live power lines. So I, and a friend/customer who is a fireman, sprint across the parking lot to snap this kid out of it. As I am sprinting (I haven't sprinted in a while..felt good though) towards this guy, he turns, walks right across and through the wires into the parking lot, at which time the transformer and the mangled wires lit the place up like World War III. Needless to say, I stopped sprinting. Fortunately, a couple of lady detectives who eat here were turning into the driveway next to the site when it happened, and a couple of City cops were in the area, fire rescue guys made it here in two minutes.....pretty impressive response time.
So, as bankrupt as we already were, I had to close at 12:45. Oh well, at least I got my workout in early today.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2010)

*RFL, Part Deux*

Reluctantly, and in the foulest of spirits, DaMayor again takes on that dragon of a diet created by the Evil Little King.....

*Macronutrients O' the Day*

1,134Calories, 17.3g Fat, 7.1g Carbs., 227.2g Protein

Note to Newbies: I got away from posting my detailed daily "menu" simply because it is, and will continue to be repetitive and basically boring. 

*The Workout*

Pretty much the same each week. Not too much lattitude to tweak, really. All we're trying to do is keep the LBM we have. There are a couple of movements that I might alternate that will generally serve the same purpose. But, it will generally (continue to) be the following:
(weights are averages, and may fluxuate from workout to workout as a result of energy level)

*Lat Pulls *3X8 (usually @ 120 for w/u, 130, 140, 160, or thereabouts)
*DB Press or Hammer~type [decline] press *3X8 (50,60,70 for DB's, and 180, 230, 270 for seated press) 
*Seated Rows* (Nautilus or C.G. cable) 3X8 (14,150,160 or more for CG Cable, 180, 230, 320 for Nautilus)
*Leg Press/Squats* 3X8 @ 320 w/u,410,500,590,680 for leg press (the w/u weight and max weight will vary), and 135, 185, 225 for squats...take it easy on me, I'm just getting back into these.
Note: Leg press to be done on alternate or "weak" days as the diet advances only if needed. Otherwise, squats will be the excercise of choice
*Leg Extensions* 3X8 @ whatever the machine holds...220 or something.
*Leg Curls*.....Suck.
*Rack Pulls *(heading towards Deads) Weight to be determined..I think I yanked 225 for a warm up, but I have to really set an accurate weight for these.
*Cardio*...*Bites*. Besides, Curt James does enough for us all anyway.

So that's it. Yes, I know it is overwhelmingly exciting....just bear with me. I will one day post _Before_ and _After _Pics, and you will all be in awe of my stunning handsomeness.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I will one day post _Before_ and _After _Pics, and you will all be in awe of my stunning *homeliness*.


 
Don't be so hard on yourself Mayor.. we don't care how homely you are, you're still a nice guy. 

Workouts still look good considering you're running your engine on fumes!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

DM you and I could write a pretty good book about our dramatic lives. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

fuck the heat....Go train!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fuck the heat....Go train!



The gym was the coolest place around. And don't get the wrong idea, you're talking to a guy who has spent many a year working in intense heat....from my days in the sawmill to bailing/slinging hay....it just makes me irritable as hell. 
After doing most of the day in Hell's Kitchen here, I worked out, went home, cleared two flower beds, cleared the area under the deck, mowed 2.5 acres, raked four truckloads of freakin' grass, limbed about six trees.......Today we'll finish the deck...heat will just have to smootch my arse.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> The gym was the coolest place around. And don't get the wrong idea, you're talking to a guy who has spent many a year working in intense heat....from my days in the sawmill to bailing/slinging hay....it just makes me irritable as hell.
> After doing most of the day in Hell's Kitchen here, I worked out, went home, cleared two flower beds, cleared the area under the deck, mowed 2.5 acres, raked four truckloads of freakin' grass, limbed about six trees.......Today we'll finish the deck...heat will just have to smootch my arse.



throw caution to the wind, this mofo's on a rampage!!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

*Knock knock* 

Hello?

Is anyone using this journal?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> heat will just have to smootch my arse.



Wishing you cool breezes, good sir!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2010)

I think we are using the journal  
Perhaps I need to post some donut pics to wake him up !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I think we are using the journal
> Perhaps I need to post some donut pics to wake him up !!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

Soon enough he will smell them and come running


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 19, 2010)

No donuts required...I'm still around, just putting out fires and working on the exit strategy for my business. Been in quite a few meetings with the owner/landlord, and spending quite a bit of time contemplating what to do next....just something I have to do right now.

I've been on a planned diet break, as well as a workout break, in the hopes of re-setting EVERYTHING. No substantial fat gain noted at this time....if any at all. I've been doing a lot of manual labor, etc.

Fret not faithful followers, I will be back on track a week from today.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 19, 2010)

Happy to hear from you and all the best this week !! 
Celebrate with a donut though will yah  You deserve it. 
New chapter = New beginnings !!


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2010)

Man of Mercury. Love it. Love the wagon full of fish tails, too. Looks like stargazy pie.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 19, 2010)

There he is! Man, I thought you got picked up by the board of health or something! 
Glad to hear from you and hope it all works in your favor. Looking forward to your comeback.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

Built said:


> Man of Mercury. Love it. Love the wagon full of fish tails, too. Looks like stargazy pie.


 
I love stargazy pie, just got back off holiday where i got stuck into some of this yum


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, I am alive....thank you for your concern...ya bastards.

So, I've been handling a lot of stuff. Some good stuff, some bad stuff, and a lot of daily stuff. I have basically been eating like a *hog*, and have only gained about thirty pounds. Kidding. Maybe ten at best, which makes me wonder how the heck I gained so much in the past. I've been using this time away (Time that I would have otherwise used to brainstorm ways to save this business) to dive into the many maintenance and repair projects at home I have put off for far too long. So far, I have contained the 6 acre jungle, pruned tress, cleaned my 25x30 studio/shop, built a deck, a pergola, an arbor, replaced light fixtures, phone line and jacks (that the lightning blew up) and built a ginormous retaining wall and flower bed border. Today I paint. Apparently, all of this time spent in the often 110 degree heat has kept my fat stores down to a reasonable level.

So, anyway, I am toying with the idea of starting the RFL deal-i-o again on Monday. I'm sure my wife will LOVE to hear this. I think it wise to start back as a Cat 3, since I've definately re-set the old metabolism enough to go hardcore for a few weeks....and I'm getting tired of bagels, pizza, et al anyway, lol.

This is gonna suck....but it's for my own good, and I want to look like Juggy one day....excluding that ugly mug of his.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 30, 2010)

^May I recommend peanut butter? 

Glad to read all the good work you've done. You da man! You *DaMayor!*


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^May I recommend peanut butter?
> 
> Glad to read all the good work you've done. You da man! You *DaMayor!*



Man, I've eaten about a CASE of natty peanut butter, lol!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2010)

Same here....it saves me on the keto thang.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2010)

_Mmmm. _






 Peanut butter.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2010)

Have a great weekend, good sir!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Yes, I am alive....*thank you for your concern...ya bastards.
> (snip)brainstorm ways to save this business) to dive into the many maintenance and repair projects at home I have put off for far too long.
> (snip)
> Today I paint. Apparently, all of this time spent in the often 110 degree heat has kept my fat stores down to a reasonable level.
> ...



I trust that still applies?



Uh, _no homo._


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 13, 2010)

Good God Almighty.....I'M FAT!

Still handling "stuff"...be back soon...time to diet again.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Still handling "stuff"...be back soon...time to diet again.


 

 Who is this?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

I could say the same to you FMJ !! What are you and DM gay lovers .. off frolicking somewhere?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I could say the same to you FMJ !! What are you and DM gay lovers .. off frolicking somewhere?



Alright, my Trash~Talk Alarm just went off.......
(So, it takes six days for it to detect anything....SUE ME!)

Alright folks. I have two words for ya....*INDULGENT TRAILMIX*. Holy crap! What's this stuff have in it? Crack? 

Out of the gym for a while. Seems that my right forearm injury is still far from healed. I'm guessing tendonitis. Either way, I'm slowly getting my head back into the game. The restaurant is up for sale (good luck widdat) and I am having the time of my life creatively paying bills, avoiding bankruptcy (ain't happenin') and putting up with this wonderful economy. But, out of much bad news has come some good news as well. I'll tell ya about that someday when all of this is over with.

Stay tuned for future episodes of DaMayor Returns to Tunaville.....


----------



## FMJ (Sep 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I could say the same to you FMJ !! What are you and DM gay lovers .. off frolicking somewhere?


 
C'mon chick, cut me some slack. I've moved across the country into a new home, no friends, no family, no job. I'm very busy trying to find work. Doesn't that allow me to be off my game for a while?
Anyway, I'm doing my best to get back on track. Just the other day I went...

Wait.. what? Gay lovers? Frolicking?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 21, 2010)

For the record, DaMayor does *not* frolick.

I have, however, inadvertantly sashayed.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 21, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> For the record, DaMayor does *not* frolick.
> 
> I have, however, inadvertantly sashayed.


 
Sashaying isn't any better than frolicking my friend.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Sashaying isn't any better than frolicking my friend.



Er, Strutted...I meant *STRUTTED*.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL  - this jounal is taking a wrong turn..

back to the 'trail mix'  it's a killer for me and my other half... hunting season is just around the corner and that's our favorite thing to pack..  and I seriously think it's got crack in it.. I can eat a whole bag... Costco size, that is...


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright, I am officially making an attempt to get my head back in the PSMF game. In all honesty, I am getting sick of the "diet" that I have been on for the past couple of months....and while I have not been totally sedentary during this time, I am starting to experience those nagging symptoms that I had regularly when I was much heavier, and not training. So, as soon as I sell some things out of this restaurant, I will go shopping for tuna and protein shots. 

As you may or may not recall, when I started this venture, I was around/just under 250lbs....I then got down to 208~ish (completely dried out) ....and am now...drum roll please..........somewhere between 218 and 220. Of course, after my last phase of PSMF, I immediately soaked up a great deal of water, so I figure I've re-gained about ~8lbs. of H20 and 10lbs. of fat...maybe more. 

Either way, I'm starting from a much better place than I did originally, and I seem to stay more focused on training during the fall and winter months due to fewer seasonal distractions, so the results should be pretty positive this time around. 

DaMayor is back........Please, hold your applause.


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DaMayor (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks You, Thank You...You're too kind.

Okay, so I was able to pawn off enough dining room furniture to stock up on tuna. Sadly, I won't be able to make payroll this week, but hey, I'm doing this for *me*, right? That's what all of The Biggest Loser losers say, anyway.

So, we're stocked to rock. Two days to get prepared....Now, should this be two days spent phasing in to this dreaded, strict, mind melting diet? Or two days to endulge in *the *consummate re-feed.

























*DONUTS FOR THE WIN!*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I was around/just under 250lbs....I then got down to 208~ish (completely dried out) ....and am now...drum roll please..........somewhere between 218 and 220. (snip)
> *DaMayor is back........*Please, hold your applause.



Welcome back!

I was 196, dropped to 176 and am currently closer to 196 again! Erk! (But with a lot more muscle than I was sporting at the _original _196.)


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

hey Damayor, we started at pretty close to the same numbers, actually I may have even been fatter than you were.  I used a series of PSMF's to get down to where I am now.  Its good to take a break bro.  Just climb back on the wagon and get back to it.

Good luck!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I was 196, dropped to 176 and am currently closer to 196 again! Erk! (But with a lot more muscle than I was sporting at the _original _196.)



I don't see a problem there, C-man. I'd rather be 275lbs @ 8%BF than 200lbs @ 20%BF, and I'm sure you've just changed composition a bit...don't see you as a high risk for being a fatty,lol.  I'd rather not speculate on my current stats....I'm trying to re-start this thing in a positive frame of mind.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 25, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> hey Damayor, we started at pretty close to the same numbers, actually I may have even been fatter than you were.  I used a series of PSMF's to get down to where I am now.  Its good to take a break bro.  Just climb back on the wagon and get back to it.
> 
> Good luck!



Hey J-man....Yep, a break is a good thing. I just hope I can be as focused this time as I was initially. Are you still dieting? Hope your progress continues!


----------



## FMJ (Sep 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey J-man....Yep, a break is a good thing. I just hope I can be as focused this time as I was initially. Are you still dieting? Hope your progress continues!


 
Don't dump on yourself dude. You were definitly focused on your last PSMF. You lost what.. 30 pounds? That doesn't happen without dicipline man. Knowing you did so well the first time should be all you need for success on your next attempt. Like JM said, just get back to it. The sooner you do, the sooner I will!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't dump on yourself dude. You were definitly focused on your last PSMF. You lost what.. 30 pounds? That doesn't happen without dicipline man. Knowing you did so well the first time should be all you need for success on your next attempt. Like JM said, just get back to it. The sooner you do, the sooner I will!



Man, I have been eating some *serious* JUNK. I'm expecting an intense withdrawal during the first week or so. Truthfully, my only concern is my freakin' arm/elbow. I guess I'll just have to tape that bad boy up and lift light.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont let it get you down bro.  Everyones motivation suffers sometimes, and everyone slips and falls sometimes.  Remember that this is a long journey and as long as you are trending in the right direction, you are getting closer to your goals everyday!  You lost HUGE amounts of weight bro, and you should be excited.  Dont think about where you are today compared to where you were a month ago.  Think about where you are today compared with where you started.  Now you are just kicking it back off at a much better starting point!

No, I am nearing the end of my dieting down.  When I started this last february I was about 265, close to 30% BF, and my long term goal was 220 10%.  As of this morning, I am 220 around 12-13%, so I am getting pretty close!  I had my set backs and slipups too, just keep at it bro and keep your head up!  You are doing something that the vast majority of humanity can't do, so be easier on yourself!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Dont let it get you down bro.  Everyones motivation suffers sometimes, and everyone slips and falls sometimes.



Oh, I didn't fall... *I DOVE IN HEAD FIRST*. Total slack fest, lol!  Honestly, my "slackness" was done somewhat intentionally. I wanted to see what type(s) of foods, and what quantity of these foods, combinations with fat, etc.  I could consume before noticing any substantial weight gain. I was surprised to find that carbs, while obviously the main contributor to fat gain, had to be consumed in pretty large quantities on a fairly regular basis before any noticeable gain took place. I am surprised that I haven't gained a LOT more, because I have been eating like a HOG.




> No, I am nearing the end of my dieting down.  When I started this last february I was about 265, close to 30% BF, and my long term goal was 220 10%.  As of this morning, I am 220 around 12-13%, so I am getting pretty close!  I had my set backs and slipups too, just keep at it bro and keep your head up!  You are doing something that the vast majority of humanity can't do, so be easier on yourself!



220 at 12-13%? That's freakin' SWEET! Good work, man!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

OK BUDDY BUCKLE UP BECAUSE WE ARE GOING ON A RIDE !!! Lets giver !!!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OK BUDDY BUCKLE UP BECAUSE WE ARE GOING ON A RIDE !!! Lets giver !!!



Ugh. I think I picked a bad day to start this thing. Woke up with a headache, feel like I have whiplash, forgot my gym duds, left all of my food at home, it's Monday.....

*THIS AUGHTTA BE GRRRRREAT! I'M STOKED!!*


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, time for a new Journal. Join us at 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/114507-damayor~rfl~phase-ii~journal-ix~saga.html

for more dietetic and training success and entertainment.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^It says "not found". Where are you hiding it???


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't dump on yourself dude.



No, let others dump on you. And then grab a machine gun!

And then, and THEN!!!!! 

_Wait._

Where are you hiding the new journal?


----------

